# اكبر موسوعه عن حبيبنا دائمابابا شنودة الثالث .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

اكبر موسوعه عن حبيبنا دائمابابا شنودة الثالث .. asmicheal

قصه حياته 
كتبه
اقواله 
عظاته
صوره
اقواله 

تابعوا لو حبيتم


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*

*


*تاريخ الميلاد: الجمعة 3 أغسطس 1923.*
*تاريخ النياحة: السبت 17 مارس **2012.*
*مكان الميلاد: قرية سلام بمحافظة أسيوط.*



*الاسم قبل الرهبنة: نظير جيد روفائيل.*

*التحق بجامعة فؤاد الأول، في قسم التاريخ، وبدأ بدراسة التاريخ الفرعوني والإسلامي والتاريخ الحديث، وحصل على الليسانس بتقدير (ممتاز) عام 1947.*
وفي السنة النهائية بكلية الآداب التحق بالكلية الإكليركية. وبعد حصوله على الليسانس بثلاث سنوات تخرج من الكلية الإكليريكية عمل مدرساً للغة العربية ومدرسا للغة الإنجليزية.
حضر فصولا مسائية في كلية اللاهوت القبطي وكان تلميذاً وأستاذاُ في نفس الكلية في نفس الوقت.
*كان يحب الكتابة وخاصة كتابة القصائد الشعرية ولقد كان ولعدة سنوات محررا ثم رئيساً للتحرير في مجلة "مدارس الأحد" وفي الوقت نفسه كان يتابع دراساته العليا في علم الآثار القديمة.*
*كان من الأشخاص النشطين في الكنيسة وكان خادماً في مدارس الآحاد. *<LI ثم ضباطاً برتبة ملازم بالجيش.
*رسم راهباً باسم (انطونيوس السرياني) في يوم السبت 18 يوليو 1954، وقد قال قداسته انه وجد في الرهبنة حياة مليئة بالحرية والنقاء. ومن عام 1956 إلى عام 1962 عاش قداسته حياة الوحدة في مغارة تبعد حوالي 7 أميال عن مبنى الدير مكرسا فيها كل وقته للتأمل و الصلاة.*
وبعد سنة من رهبنته تمت سيامته قساً.
*أمضى 10 سنوات في الدير دون أن يغادره.*
*عمل سكرتيراً خاصاً لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس في عام 1959.*
*رُسِمَ أسقفاً للمعاهد الدينية والتربية الكنسية، وكان أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي وعميد الكلية الإكليريكية، وذلك في 30 سبتمبر 1962.*
وعندما تنيَّح قداسة *البابا كيرلس* -وستجد المزيد عن قداسته هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم تاريخ البطاركة- في الثلاثاء 9 مارس 1971 أجريت انتخابات البابا الجديد في الأربعاء 13 أكتوبر. ثم جاء حفل تتويج البابا (شنودة) للجلوس على كرسي البابوية في الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكبرى بالقاهرة في 14 نوفمبر 1971 وبذلك أصبح البابا رقم (117) في تاريخ البطاركة.
في عهد قداسته تمت سيامة أكثر من 100 أسقف وأسقف عام؛ بما في ذلك أول أسقف للشباب، أكثر من 400 كاهن وعدد غير محدود من الشمامسة في القاهرة والإسكندرية وكنائس المهجر.
أولى قداسته اهتماما خاصا لخدمة المرأة في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.
بالرغم من مسؤوليات قداسته العديدة والمتنوعة إلا أنه يحاول دائماً قضاء ثلاثة أيام أسبوعياً في الدير، وحب قداسته لحياة الرهبنة أدى إلى انتعاشها في الكنيسة القبطية حيث تم في عهده سيامة المئات من الرهبان والراهبات.. وكان أول بطريرك يقوم بإنشاء العديد من الأديرة القبطية خارج جمهورية مصر العربية وأعاد تعمير عدد كبير من الأديرة التي اندثرت.
في عهده زادت الابارشيات كما تم إنشاء عدد كبير من الكنائس سواء داخل أو خارج جمهورية مصر العربية، وانتقلت الكنيسة القبطية من المحلية إلى العالمية..
http://st-takla.org/Pope-1_.html

انتقل لوطننا الاصلى السبت 17 مارس 2012


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

فيديو 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M4CuZxDaVw&feature=player_embedded

يتببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببع


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو ... المجمع المقدس يختار بين خمسه اساقفه لخلافه البابا شنوده الثالث *



فيديو


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFxsJLoVitY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

مصراوى


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

فيديو مداخلة ابونا عبد المسيح البسيط شرح مراسم الدفن وامتي سيدنا هينزل علي الكرسي لنأخذ النظرة الاخيرة


فيديو

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRgrcwwh8Gk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

فيديو الان قناه 25 يناير تسرد فى تقرير جميل جداا حياه ابينا الحبيب قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث








للمشاهده




​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJ4NnqQNNws&feature=player_embedded








=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*الانبا باخوميوس أسقف البحيرة " قائم مقام البطريرك "؛ وزيارة جسد البابا لمدة 3 أيام *
*



*


*السبت ١٧ مارس ٢٠١٢ - ١٢: ٠٨ م +01:00 CET*


*: كتب مايكل فارس يعقد المجمع المقدس إجتماع عاجل الان لبحث تسيير أمور الكنيسة عقب نياحة الباباشنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازه المرقسية ؛ وإعتذر الأنبا ميخائيل أكبر الأساقفة سنا خلال الاجتماع عن منصب " القائم مقام البطريرك " ( حيث يتولي أكبر الاساقفة سناً قائم مقام البابا بعد نياحة البابا) وتقررأن يتولي الأنبا باخميوس أسقف البحيرة وكنائس شمال أفريقيا المنصب لمدة شهرين قبل عقد الانتخابات ويتوافد الان الالاف الاقباط إلي المقر البابوي لزيارة جسمان البابا جالساً علي الكرسي البطريركي لوداعه لمدة 3 أيام • *

*الأقباط متحدون* 


================


*عاجل .. الأنبا «باخوميوس» قائم مقام لمدة شهرين تنتهي بانتخاب البابا الجديد رقم 118. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







عماد خليل

أعلن المجمع المقدس انعقاده الدائم برئاسة الأنبا باخوميوس، أسقف البحيرة، أقدم الأساقفة بعد اعتذار الأنبا ميخائيل مطران، أسقف أسيوط، أقدم الأساقفة رسامة، لأسباب صحية.
*
*وسيقوم الأنبا «باخوميوس» بأعمال قائم مقام لمدة شهرين تنتهي بانتخاب البابا الجديد، الذي سيحمل رقم 118.
*
*وأكدت مصادر بالمقر البابوي أنه ستقام صلاة الجنازة، الثلاثاء المقبل، بعد أن يٌجلسوا الباب بكامل هيئة البابوية وفي يده عصا الرعاية على كرسي البابوي لمدة 3 أيام لتوديع الشعب القبطي له وتقبيل يده.*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

فيديو سوف يظل البابا شنوده يرسم الابتسامة علي وجهي حتي بعد النياحة


 
فيديو سوف يظل البابا شنوده يرسم الابتسامة علي وجهي حتي بعد النياحة








​

 




فيديو
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adFg9qz4nFo&feature=player_embedded





=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو :: مصطفى الفقى يروى مفاجأت لم تعرفها من قبل عن قداسه البابا شنوده *​ 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtPTZQojZfE&feature=player_embedded 











==​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

فيديو عاااجل تأمل المحبة لقداسة البابا شنودة تذيعة الان قناة النهار وتعليق لاول مرة تسمعة من محمود سعد


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJy8xGsYRto&feature=player_embedded





=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

* قصيده لقداسه البابا شنوده تعرضها منى الشاذلى *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui4UPfcnCZg&feature=player_embedded


















===


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

فيديو تقرير سي تي في عن قداسة البابا شنوده 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOZaW_KktQI&feature=player_embedded















============


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*الأنبا أرميا : العذراء زارت البابا قبل وفاته 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






كتب- محمد معوض وأحمد عامر

فى أول رد فعل للأنبا أرميا الرجل الثانى فى الكنيسة و سكرتير البابا شنودة على وفاة البابا أكد الاقباط المتجمهرون أن العذراء زارت البابا قبل ان يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة.
وأضاف الانبا أرميا للمسيحيين الذين يبكون على رحيل البابا " بأن البابا مات دون علة فالسيدة العذراء وهبته الشفاء قبل صعوده الى السماء وتشهد الكنيسة الآن صلوات للترحم على البابا قبل إقامة قداس الليل والذى من المنتظر إقامته فى الثانية عشرة من مساء اليوم ويتوافد الآلاف على مقر الكاتدرائية حيث انه من المقرر ان يتم اجلاس البابا شنودة على كرسى الباباوية لمدة ثلاثة أيام قبل تشييع جنازته.






*

​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو ... صلاة البابا شنودة الثالث.شاهد ماذا يطلب من الرب وهو صاعد اليه وكانها يصلى لنفسه *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-PI5QZnits&feature=player_embedded






*=*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*باقه من اجمل اقوال البابا شنوده الثالث 









مــــــــــــن اقوال البابا شنودة الثالث


+ احفظ المزامير تحفظك المزامير 

+ ان الكلمة التى تقولها تُحسب عليك مهما اعتذرت عنها .

+ كل فضيلة خالية من الحب لا تحسب فضيلة

+ مصير الجسد أن ينتهى فياليته ينتهى من أجل عمل صالح 

+إن الضيقة سميت ضيقة لأن القلب ضاق عن أن يحتملها 

+ ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقة فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب 

+ليس القوى من يهزم عدوه وإنما القوى من يربحه

+ فى مناسبة قيامة السيد المسيح يقول فداسة البابا شنوده الثالث لكل إنسان يسعى إلى التوبة 

+ قام المسيح الحى هل مثل المسيح تراك قمت

ام لا تزال موسدا فى القبر ترقد حيت أنت 

+ يقول قداسة البابا فى مناجاة صلب السيد المسيح :

+ فلماذا أنت مصلوب هنا ؟ وأنا الخاطئ حر أتباهى 

حكمة يا رب لا أدركها وحنان قد تسامى وتناهى 

+ يقول قداسة البابا معزيا فى التجارب : ( ربنا موجود - كله للخير - مسيرها تنتهى )


+ الإنسان الروحى يجد راحته فى الله

+ الذين اختبروا الضيقة فقط ولم يختبروا المعونة الإلهية فهم قوم لم يفتحوا عيونهم جيدا لكى يبصروا الله .

+ مصير الجسد أنه سبنتهى فيا ليته ينتهى من أجل عمل صالح .

+ أولاد الله كلما يدخلون التجارب يختبرون الله ويذوقون حلاوته ويرون الله فى الأحداث وفى الشدة 

+ الصوم ليس نافعا فقد من جهة محاربة الأخطاء والسلبيات إنما يفيد إيجابيا فى تقويتة الروح

+ اذكر باستمرار أنك غريب على الأرض وأنك راجع إلى وطنك السماوى .

+ احرص على نقاوة أفكارك ولا تقبل فكر يأتى إليك وإن وصل إليك فكر خاطئ احذر من التمادى فيه .​

+ الصلاة هى فتح القلب لله لكى يدخله ويطهره 


+ إن الصلاة هى رعب للشياطين وأقوى سلاح ضدهم 

+ إن لم تستطع أن تحمل عن الناس متاعبهم فعلى الأقل لا تكن سببا فى أتعابهم 

+ كن واقعيا فكر فى حل مشاكلك ولا تركز على الاكتئاب وإن لم تجد حلا لمشكلتك انتظر الرب أو احتمل وعش فى واقعك

+ اعط من قلبك قبل أن تعطى من جيبك*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*أكدها مصدر كنسى 

البابا أوصى بدفنه فى دير الأنبا بيشوى بالنطرون 








​
كتب- عبد الوهاب شعبان ومحمد معوض منذ 2 دقيقة 44 ثانية 
أكد مصدر كنسى أن البابا شنودة أوصى قبل وفاته بأن يدفن بدير الأنبا بشوى بوادى النطرون لافتا أن المجمع المقدس أعلن عن تنفيذ هذه الوصية.
ولفت المصدر أنه سيتم دفن جثمان البابا شنودة الثلاثاء المقبل بعد جلوسه على الكرسى البابوى لمدة ثلاثة أيام تبدأ بعد ظهر الغد عقب اجتماع المجمع المقدس.


اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - البابا أوصى بدفنه فى دير الأنبا بيشوى بالنطرون 
​*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

بالفيديو :: فيديو مؤثر جدا جدا عن احزان و دموع قداسة البابا شنودة و يحكى المشاكل اللى واجهها 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGGeSTGUoiU&feature=player_embedded





=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

البابا شنودة فى كلمات فيديو



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-bDEU4mbPY&feature=player_embedded














=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

بالفيديو : اكبر فيلم وثائقى عن البابا شنودة الثالث .. يحكى عن كل ما حدث مع البابا شنودة منذ رسامته على كرسى مارمرقس ... اوعى يفوتك ​ 











​ 



كــل مــا تــريــد مــن معــرفتــه عــن قـــداســة البابا شــنـــودة ​ 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3qFZkF6F0g&feature=player_embedded















=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

فيلم البابا الراهب عن حياة البابا شنوده الثالث​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r9e4SLQ5Ug&feature=player_embedded


 


=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيلم سيرة عطرة عن البابا شنودة ( الجزء الاول )



*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vj7O4In-Z4&feature=player_embedded



فيلم سيرة عطرة عن البابا شنودة ( الجزء الثانى ) 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOw5IoXcRTE&feature=player_embedded


فيلم سيرة عطرة عن البابا شنودة ( الجزء الثالث ) 



​ 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeWdHu_gpFY&feature=player_embedded






=
​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*شاهد بالفيديو فنان يرسم البابا شنودة بطريقة رائعة جدااا 





​*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6_4MLmwzeU&feature=player_embedded







=​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو ...أجابة البابا شنودة عن سؤال عن الموت شوف رد كان ايه وده عزئنا الوحيد *







​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNPI9neKwz0&feature=player_embedded

















=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو |†| تقرير رائع فى برنامج هنا العاصمة عن حياة البابا شنودة المتنيح*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzKgdDfoI2o&feature=player_embedded





=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*حبيبنا كلنا .. سافر الى السموات 
اشفعلنا يا سيدنا امام عرش النعمة 
*

 *تامل أنتم في قلبي لقداسة البابا شنودة* 
​*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVZxDW5_snk&feature=player_embedded









*=*​*
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*اختيار البابا الجديد سيتم وفق لائحة 1957 .. واجتماع بالمجمع المقدس لدراسة الوضع*​الأحد, 18 مارس 2012 06:09


*أ.ش.أ*













أفادت مصادر مطلعة بأن بابا الإسكندرية الجديد سيتم اختياره وفق لائحة 1957 التى أثارت الجدل حول تعديلها في الآونة الأخيرة، وأن اجتماع المجمع المقدس ظهر اليوم الأحد لدراسة هذا الوضع. 
وأشارت مصادر كنسية إلى أن اللائحة لن يتم تغييرها في اجتماعات المجمع المقدس، وقالت "لقد جاء عن طريقها اثنان من أفضل باباوات الكنيسة عبر تاريخها، وهما البابا كيرلس السادس والبابا شنودة الثالث".

وتنص اللائحة على ضرورة أن يكون المرشح راهبًا أو أسقفًا عامًا تجاوز الأربعين من العمر، و15 عامًا في الرهبنة، ويجوز أن يرشح نفسه أو يرشحه آخرون بشرط ألا يكون مطرانًا لإيبراشية ، ولا تمنح اللائحة لعموم الأقباط الحق في انتخاب البابا، بل لأعيان الأقباط والوزراء السابقين والحاليين والصحفيين.

وتجرى بعد ذلك القرعة الهيكلية بين المراكز الأولى الثلاثة -أعلى الأصوات- بعد صلوات خاصة يتقدم طفل صغير لاختيار ورقة من ثلاث ورقات مكتوب عليها أسماء أصحاب المراكز الأولى في التصويت، ويكون هو البطريرك رقم 118 في تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية




الفجر الاليكترونية 
​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

هااام








1) اجازه 3 ايام للمسيحيين من يوم الاحد الي يوم الثلاثاء
2) تبدا نظره الوداع علي جثمان قداسة البابا من الاحد 1 ظهرا حتي الثلاثاء 1 ظهرا
3) سيتم الصلاه علي الجثمان يوم الثلاثاء
... 4) سيتم دفن جسمان البابا في دير الانبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*من اجمل اقوال البابا شنودة الثالث ......

​




.
.
.
.
.
V احفظ المزامير تحفظك المزامير

V إن الكلمة التى تقولها تُحسب عليك مهما اعتذرت عنها .

V كل فضيلة خالية من الحب لا تحسب فضيلة

V مصير الجسد أن ينتهى فياليته ينتهى من أجل عمل صالح

V إن الضيقة سميت ضيقة لأن القلب ضاق عن أن يحتملها

V ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقة فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب

V ليس القوى من يهزم عدوه وإنما القوى من يربحه

V فى مناسبة قيامة السيد المسيح يقول فداسة البابا شنوده الثالث لكل إنسان يسعى إلى التوبة

قام المسيح الحى هل مثل المسيح تراك قمت

ام لا تزال موسدا فى القبر ترقد حيت أنت

V يقول قداسة البابا فى مناجاة صلب السيد المسيح :

فلماذا أنت مصلوب هنا ؟ وأنا الخاطئ حر أتباهى

حكمة يا رب لا أدركها وحنان قد تسامى وتناهى

V يقول قداسة البابا معزيا فى التجارب : ( ربنا موجود - كله للخير - مسيرها تنتهى )

V فى مناسبة قيامة المسيح ( كانت قيامة المسيح دليلا على أنه أقوى من الموت وبالتالى هو أقوى من كل قوة البشر التى تقتل وتميت ) .

V أن ضعفت يوماً فاعرف أنك نسيت قوة الله

V توجد صلاة بلا ألفاظ .. بلا كلمات ... خفق القلب صلاة .... دمعة العين صلاة ..... الإحساس بوجود الله صلاة

V صدقوني إن جواز السفر الوحيد الذي تدخلون به لملكوت الله هو هذه الشهادة الإلهية : أنت ابني ..

V لا توجد ضيقة دائمة تستمر مدى الحياة لذلك في كل تجربة تمر بك قل : مصيرها تنتهي . سيأتي عليها وقت وتعبر فيه بسلام . إنما خلال هذا الوقت ينبغي أن تحتفظ بهدوئك وأعصابك ، فلا تضعف ولاتنهار ، ولاتفقد الثقة في معونة الله وحفظه

V إن الله يعطيك ما ينفعك وليس ما تطلبه ، إلا أذا ما تطلبه هو النافع لك ، وذلك لأنك كثيرا ما تطلب ما لا ينفعك .

V النفس القوية لا تقلق ولا تضطرب ، ولا تخاف ، ولا تنهار ، ولا تتردد . اما الضعيف فإنه يتخيل مخاوف وينزعج بسببها

V إن المؤمن لا يمكن أن تتعبه التجربة أو الضيقات ... ذلك لأنه يؤمن بعمل اللـه وحفظه. ويؤمن أن اللـه يهتم به أثناء التجربة، أكثر من إهتمامه هو بنفسه … إنه يؤمن بقوة اللـه الذي يتدخل في المشكلة. ويؤمن أن حكمة اللـه لديها حلول كثيرة، مهما بدت الأمور معقدة.

V دائماً الرب يرحم الضعفاء. أما الشخص الجبار العنيف القاسي الشديد ، يكون بعيداً عن رحمة اللَّـه. إلهنا هو إله الضعفاء. اختار اللَّـه ضعفاء العالم ، ليخزي بهم الأقوياء ( 1 كو 1 : 27 ). القوي يعتمد على قوته. أما الضعيف فهو الذي يقف اللَّـه إلى جواره .

V إن أردت أن تريح الناس؛ فافعل ذلك بالطريقة التي يرونها مريحة لهم ، ليس حسب فكرك . لأنك ربما تحـاول أن تريحهـم بأسـلوب يتعبهـم.

V الإنسان الروحى يجد راحته فى الله

V الذين اختبروا الضيقة فقط ولم يختبروا المعونة الإلهية فهم قوم لم يفتحوا عيونهم جيدا لكى يبصروا الله .

V مصير الجسد أنه سبنتهى فيا ليته ينتهى من أجل عمل صالح .

V أولاد الله كلما يدخلون التجارب يختبرون الله ويذوقون حلاوته ويرون الله فى الأحداث وفى الشدة

V الصوم ليس نافعا فقد من جهة محاربة الأخطاء والسلبيات إنما يفيد إيجابيا فى تقويتة الروح

V اذكر باستمرار أنك غريب على الأرض وأنك راجع إلى وطنك السماوى .

V احرص على نقاوة أفكارك ولا تقبل فكر يأتى إليك وإن وصل إليك فكر خاطئ احذر من التمادى فيه .

V الصلاة هى فتح القلب لله لكى يدخله ويطهره

V إن الصلاة هى رعب للشياطين وأقوى سلاح ضدهم

V إن لم تستطع أن تحمل عن الناس متاعبهم فعلى الأقل لا تكن سببا فى أتعابهم

V كن واقعيا فكر فى حل مشاكلك ولا تركز على الاكتئاب وإن لم تجد حلا لمشكلتك انتظر الرب أو احتمل وعش فى واقعك

V اعط من قلبك قبل أن تعطى من جيبك

V أول درس تأخذه من ميلاد المسيح هو أن الله يسعى لخلاص الإنسان حتى لو كان الإنسان لا يسعى لخلاص نفسه

V المسيح على لاصليب أكثر جمالا وجلالا من كل أصحاب التيجان فلنرتل له ونقول " الرب قد ملك . وليس الجلال "

V إننا أحيانا لا نشكر لأننا نحسب الخير الذى نحن فيه أمرا عاديا لا يحتاج إلى شكر خيرات كثيرة أنت فيها ولا تشكر عليها كالصحة والستر لأنك تحسبها أمورا عادية ولكن المحرومين منها يشعرون بقيمتها وإن حصلوا عليها يشكرون من العمق

V إلق نفسك أمام الرب وصارع معه وقل له لست أريد فقط أن تغفر لى خطيتى وإنما أن تنزع من قلبى كل محبة للخطية على الإطلاق

V الضمير هو صوت وضعه الله فى الإنسان يدعوه إلى الخير ويبكته على الشر ولكنه ليس صوت الله

V الله غير محتاج لعشورنا ولكن بها يدربنا على العطاء وعلى محبة الآخرين وعلى الزهد فى المال كما يدربنا على الإيمان ، الإيمان ببركة الله للقليل

V الحق اسم من أسماء الله ، افلذى يحب الحق ، يحب الله والذى يبعد عن الحق يبعد عن الله

..

.
اذكرنى امام عرش النعمة ايها القديس المعظم* 









=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو ..†.. اعظم كلمات ابينا المعظم الانبا شنودة *













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4Y34g0H8pw&feature=player_embedded
















=


----------



## mero_engel (18 مارس 2012)

*موسوعه رااااائعه جدااااا*
*ميرسي علي المجهود الرائع يا اسمشيل *
*ربنا يباركك*

*مثبت*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

مرسيه استاذه ميرو  لمتابعتك والتثبيت


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*مصر ليست وطنًا نعيش فيه لكنه يعيش فينا





​*​*
كتب- صلاح شرابي:

*​*جاءت  وفاة البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية لتعيد إلي  ذاكرة المصريين مسلمين ومسيحيين أقواله المأثورة لعل أشهرها "مصر ليست  وطناً نعيش فيه ولكنه وطن يعيش فينا".
وتداول  نشطاء الإنترنت وموقع التواصل الاجتماعي"فيس بوك" العديد من أقوال البابا  التي حرص شباب الأقباط علي العمل والتمسك بها سواء كانت من خلال عظته  الأسبوعية وأكثرها يتواكب مع الحياة اليومية والوضع المصري قبل وبعد ثورة  25 يناير ومنها:
_اذكر باستمرار أنك غريب على الأرض وأنك راجع إلى وطنك السماوى.

_ إن لم تستطع أن تحمل عن الناس متاعبهم فعلى الأقل لا تكن سبباً فى أتعابهم.

_  قابلت فى طريق الحياة أشخاصاً كل مواهبهم فى النقد وليس فى البناء. ينتقدون  كثيراً، ولا يفعلون شيئاً إيجابياً فالنقد سهل إنما الصعوبة فى البناء ومن  السهل أن تنقد قصيدة من الشعر لكن من الصعب أن تكتب بيتاً واحدا.

_ إن اللَّـه يعطيك ما ينفعك، وليس ما تطلبه، إلاَّ إذا كان ما تطلبه هو النافع لك وذلك لأنك كثيراً مــا تطلــب مــا لا ينفعــك.

_ ان كنت لا تستطيع ان تمنع طيور الأسى واليأس ان تحلق فوق رأسك فإنك تستطيع ان تمنعها ان تبنى لها اعشاشا داخل رأسك.

_ إن ضعفت يوماً فاعرف أنك نسيت قوة الله .

_توجد  صلاة بلا ألفاظ .. بلا كلمات...خفق القلب صلاة ..دمعة العين صلاة..  الإحساس بوجود الله صلاة.. صدقوني إن جواز السفر الوحيد الذي تدخلون به  لملكوت الله هو هذه الشهادة الإلهية: أنت ابنى.

_  لا توجد ضيقة دائمة تستمر مدى الحياة لذلك في كل تجربة تمر بك قل: مصيرها  تنتهي .. سيأتي عليها وقت وتعبر فيه بسلام، إنما خلال هذا الوقت ينبغي أن  تحتفظ بهدوئك وأعصابك، فلا تضعف ولاتنهار، ولا تفقد الثقة في معونة الله  وحفظه.


_النفس القوية لا تقلق ولا تضطرب، ولا تخاف، ولا تنهار، ولا تتردد، أما الضعيف فإنه يتخيل مخاوف وينزعج بسببها.

_عجيب ان كثيرا من الناس يتمسكون بالوسائط وينسون الله.


_إن الصلاة هى رعب للشياطين وأقوى سلاح ضدهم.

_اعط من قلبك قبل أن تعطى من جيبك.

_ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقة فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب.

_الذى هدفه هو الله، لا يتأذى إن خسر أى شىء عالمى.

_نبيل وحكيم هو الإنسان الذي يقرض غده من واقع يومه ويعمل اليوم خيراً فينتظر هذا الخير في غده.

_حياتكم  لا تعتمد في سلامها على العوامل الخارجية إنما تعتمد في سلامها على  الإيمان وعلى جوهر القلب من الداخل والقلب القوي بالله حصن لا يُقهر.


_لم يحدث أن الشمس أخفت وجهها عن الأرض إنما هي الأرض التي أدارت ظهرها للشمس.

_إن  الناس لا تنقذها مجرد العظات، فالعظات قد تحرك الضمير وربما مع ذلك قد لا  تتحرك الإرادة نحو الخير فنحن نحتاج إلى قلوب تنسكب أمام الله فى الصلاة  لكى يعمل فى الخطاة ويجذبهم إلى طريقه.


_الضمير قاض يحب الخير لكنه ليس معصوماً من الخطأ.

_يجب ألا تأخذ القوة أسلوباً شمشونياً أو عالمياً، ولا تعنى القوة الانتصار على الغير إنما كسب الغير.


_وأنت سائر في الطريق الروحي احرص لئلا تكـبُر في عيني نفسك فتسقط.

_ليكن الخير طبعاً فيك . وليكن شيئاً تلقائياً لا يحتاج إلى جهـد، مثلـه مثـل التنفـس عنـدك.

_الذين اختبروا الضيقة فقط ولم يختبروا المعونة الإلهية فهم قوم لم يفتحوا عيونهم جيدا لكى يبصروا الله.

_الصوم ليس نافعا فقد من جهة محاربة الأخطاء والسلبيات إنما يفيد إيجابيا فى تقوية الروح.

_الصلاة هى فتح القلب لله لكى يدخله ويطهره.

_أول درس تأخذه من ميلاد المسيح هو أن الله يسعى لخلاص الإنسان حتى لو كان الإنسان لا يسعى لخلاص نفسه.

_إننا  أحيانا لا نشكر لأننا نحسب الخير الذى نحن فيه أمرا عاديا لا يحتاج إلى  شكر خيرات كثيرة أنت فيها ولا تشكر عليها 
كالصحة والستر لأنك تحسبها أمورا  عادية ولكن المحرومين منها يشعرون بقيمتها وإن حصلوا عليها يشكرون من  العمق.


_الإنسان القوي ليس هو الذي ينتصر علي غيره بل القوي هو الذي ينتصر علي نفسه.


_الإنسان المتواضع لا يقول كلمة تقلل من شأن أحد ولا يتصرف تصرفاً يخدش شعور أحد أو يجرحه أو يحط من كرامته.
​

الوفد 
​*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو قناة الجزيرة تعرض المرشحون لخلافة المتنيح قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ومعلومات عنهم وعن خدمتهم

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vDWq8tVWbU&feature=player_embedded
*






=
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو: قرية سلام... وميلاد البابا شنودة الثالث 
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZdmmVXjEBE&feature=player_embedded
*






=
 *


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو: استعدادات تشييع ودفن جثمان البابا شنودة الثالث 
 






*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b28DU8fvrcI&feature=player_embedded
*








=
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو الان قناه 25 يناير تسرد فى تقرير جميل جداا حياه ابينا الحبيب قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث






*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJ4NnqQNNws&feature=player_embedded





=


----------



## mero_engel (18 مارس 2012)

ترنيمه مع السلامه
[YOUTUBE]HXG8Bk8_SeY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو ++ كلمات قداسة البابا شنودة ستجعلك تبكي ..هتوحشنا ياسيدنا







*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj_YIJl-a4Q&feature=player_embedded

*


-

*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو المقر الباباوى يعلن حاله الحداد وتقرير من قناه اون تى فى يعرض مافعله البابا للمسلميين ولم يفعله احد قبله

 






 للمشاهده

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTADAdJLxg0&feature=player_embedded

*



=
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو قناه النهار وداعا قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث وتقرير هيخليك تبكى بجد

 








 للمشاهده
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjkdz2zgmQ8&feature=player_embedded

*




=
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*



*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو :: من ذكريات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWOIU3T4IBU&feature=player_embedded
*
 







= *


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيلم وداعاً البابا شنودة مقدم من المصرى اليوم*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOI6MrSvx_0&feature=player_embedded








*=

*​*
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

فيديو :: من ذكريات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWOIU3T4IBU&feature=player_embedded










=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو يا أبى وان رحلت عن عالمنا ولكنك ستظل دائما فى عالمى - روووعة جدااا








*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_h3yUheb7k&feature=player_embedded
*










=
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*الأب دواد لمعى : كله يقفل بابه ويصلى ..  البابا روحه بترفرف وبيجمع طلبات شعبه ..                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ابونا داود لمعى: يا جماعة كله دلوقتي يقفل بابه ويرفع صلاة عن اي شئ عايزه و عن ضعفاتنا   

روحه بترفرف علينا و ربنا اداله دلوقتى انه يجمع طلبات شعبه علشان ينظر   فبها و مش هايردها ابدا، اللى عايز ربنا يشفيه و اللى عايز عيل و خلفة و   اللى عايز نجاح او شغل واللى عايز فرح او حل لمشكلة فى حياته، اى حاجة   روحوا اطلبوها، و الاهم ماننساش نطلب ملكوت الله و يمتعنا زى البابا حبيبه   برؤيا 


*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

طلبتى الخاصه asmicheal

ضعفين من روحك  يا ابى بابا شنوده 
واموت وانا مسيحيه اشهد لاسمك


asmicheal 


تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعوا العمل فى الموسوعه


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو قناة الحياة وتقرير راااائع جداااا عن مواقف قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث طوال حياتة 







للمشاهده 
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fks7vMtLl_Q&feature=player_embedded







=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو تقرير هام عن حياة الانبا باخوميوس الذى سوف يحل مكان قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث لحين اختيار خليفتة








للمشاهده 

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWPT-LYp3SQ&feature=player_embedded#!
*






=

*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*عاجل جداا نتائج اجتماع المجمع المقدس 

أجتمع  المجمع  المقدس الساعه الثانيه عشر ظهر الاحد وأستمر الاجتماع ثلاث ساعات  برئاسه  نيافه الانبا باخوميس مطران البحيرة نيابه عن الانبا ميخائيل كبير  الاساقفه  وقد تم الاتفاق على تكوين لجنه من بعض الاساقفه لادارة ترتيبات  جناز مثلث  الرحمات الانبا شنودة الثالث على ان تكون يوم الثلاثاء الساعه  11 صباحا  وتقوم اللجنه بعمل الترتيبات لاستقبال كبار رجال الدوله يوم  الاربعاء صباحا  ومساءاوقد ساد الاجتماع جو من المحبه والتفاهم الشديد .

وستبدأ أجراءت الترشيحات لمنصب قداسه البابا يوم الجمعه القادم

صلوا من اجل الكنيسه 







* 

​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*الأنبا موسى يؤكد: لا تعديل فى لائحة انتخاب البابا






*​* 
 الأحد، 18 مارس 2012 - 16:53​

قال الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب   إن الكنيسة تجرى استعداداتها لإقامة مراسم الصلاة الثلاثاء المقبل، نافيا   ما تردد حول تغيير أو تعديل لائحة انتخاب البابا، وأكد أن الانتخابات ستتم   طبقا لهذه اللائحة.

وأشار الأنبا موسى إلى أن البابا شنودة لم يوص قبل رحيله سوى بدفنه بدير   الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون، مشيرا إلى أن جميع مقتنيات البابا وما يخصه من   أوراق أو أى أشياء أخرى تم وضعها فى صندوق وتشميعه حتى انتخاب البطريرك   الجديد، ووقتها سيتم فتح الصندوق وفحص المقتنيات بحضور لجنة كنسية برئاسة   البطريرك.

وأكد الأنبا موسى أن عملية تنظيم مراسم الصلاة يجرى الآن ترتيبها مع كافة   أجهزة الدولة، لاستقبال الوفود التى ستصل لحضور القداس الجنائزى يوم   الثلاثاء.

من جانب آخر، حثت الكنيسة جميع الأقباط الوافدين إلى الكاتدرائية بألا يتم   حضور الأطفال معهم أو مرضى القلب أو مصابى الضغط حتى لا يتعرضوا لأى   مضاعفات أو أخطار نتيجة الزحام الشديد، فيما ينتظر الأقباط والإعلاميون حتى   الآن صدور بيان رسمى من المجمع المقدس.





​*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو تقرير جمع بين محبه البابا وضحكاته وغضبه فى احداث نجع حمادى لازم تشوفه








للمشاهده*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qZ0-dbA8tc&feature=player_embedded

*


=
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*رسميا: المجمع المقدس يختار الأنبا «باخوميوس» قائم مقام البطريرك







**
Sun, 18-03-2012 - 4:00
*​*
**
 رسميا: المجمع المقدس يختار الأنبا «باخوميوس» قائم مقام البطريرك
 أعلن المجمع  المقدس للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية  المرقسية، في اجتماعه المنعقد الآن بمقر  الكاتدرائية بالعباسية، أنه تم  اختيار الأنبا باخوميوس مطران البحيرة،  ليصبح قائم مقام لبابا الإسكندرية  وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية رسميا.





*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*قيادات كنسية: لا مرشحين لخلافة البابا قبل تشييعه








 *​* الأحد، 18 آذار/مارس 2012، 
​​

القاهرة، مصر (CNN)-- بدأت التكهنات تدور حول خليفة البابا شنودة، بابا الإسكندرية، وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، الذيوافته المنية مساء السبت،   عن عمر يناهز 89 عاماً، فبينما طرحت وسائل إعلام مصرية عدداً من الأسماء،   أكدت مصادر كنسية أن اختيار خليفة البابا الراحل "أمر سابق لأوانه."
ورغم أن تلك التقارير تضمنت أسماء قساوسة   لامعين في الكنيسة القبطية، من بينهم الأنبا بسنتي، والأنبا بيشوى،  والأنبا  موسي، فقد أكدت المصادر لـCNN بالعربية، أن ما يتردد في هذا  الإطار لا  يخرج عن كونه "تكهنات"، حيث  تعتبر اللائحة الكنسية للأرثوذكس  هي الفيصل في  اختيار خليفة البابا.
كما استبعدت مصادر قبطية فضلت عدم ذكر   اسمها، الأسماء المطروحة حالياً، وقالت إن الأنبا بسنتي بعيد عن هذا الأمر   نهائياً، كما أكدت نفس المصادر أيضاً أن الأنبا بيشوى لا يحظى هو الآخر   بتأييد كبير داخل الكنيسة.
وقال القمص ساويرس إنه من السابق لأوانه   معرفة الشخصية المرشحة لخلافة البابا شنودة حالياً، حيث سيتم إجراء مراسم   الجنازة الثلاثاء المقبل، يتبعه تشكيل لجنة من  المجمع المقدس والمجلس   الملي، لاستقبال طلبات المرشحين.
وأضاف أن المرشح لمنصب البابا يجب أن يكون   راهباً، وألا يقل عمره عن 40 عاماً، ويكون قد أمضى 15 عاماً في الرهبنة،   ولا يقل عدد المرشحين عن 5 ولا يزيد عن 7 مرشحين.
وأضاف ساويرس أنه طبقاً للائحة عام 1975،   فإنه سيتم انتخاب ثلاثة  أشخاص من المرشحين، يتم  إجراء قرعة بينهم، من   خلال طفل صغير، لاختيار خليفة البابا.
من جانبه، أوضح القمص عبد المسيح بسيط،   كاهن كنيسة العذراء بمسطرد، أن كل الأسماء المطروحة حالياً لا تخرج عن   كونها تكهنات لدى وسائل الإعلام، ليس لها أي أساس من الصحة، لافتاً إلى أنه   لا يوجد أي ترشيحات حالياً، ولن يتحدث أي من أعضاء الكنيسة حول أي من   الأسماء المطروحة، لأسباب تتعلق بعدم ترشح أحد حتى الآن.
وقال إن من سيرشحون سيفكرون جيداً، لأن   "قداسة البابا شنودة من الشخصيات التي لا تعوض إلا كل مائة عام"، نافياً   إمكانية تدخل السلطة الحاكمة في اختيار خليفة البابا شنودة.
وأشار القمص بسيط إلي وجود لائحة منظمة   لاختيار خليفة البابا، من شأنها تجنب أي خلافات، حيث سيصوت على اختيار   البابا أكثر من ألفين من الكهنة، وأعضاء المجمع المقدس، والمجلس الملي،   ورجال الدين.
ولفت بسيط إلى أن رد فعل الشعب المصري   والمسلمين حول وفاة البابا لم يكن متوقع بهذا الشكل، وقال لاحظنا وشاهدنا   أن مصابنا هو مصابهم، كما أثنى على قرار المشير حسين طنطاوي، رئيس المجلس   العسكري، بإعطاء الأقباط أجازة لمدة ثلاثة أيام، لإلقاء نظرة الوداع، وهو   ما لم يحدث لأي من الأقباط في العصر الحديث.
في الغضون، قرر "المجمع المقدس للكنيسة   القبطية الأرثوذوكسية"، أن يتولى الأنبا باخوميوس، أسقف البحيرة وكنائس   شمال أفريقيا، منصب "القائم مقام" البابا وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، لمدة   شهرين، لحين إجراء الانتخابات لشغل المنصب الذي خلا بوفاة البابا شنودة.
وذكر موقع "أخبار مصر"، التابع للتلفزيون   الرسمي، أن قرار المجمع المقدس، في اجتماعه مساء السبت، باختيار الأنبا   باخوميوس لتولي منصب "قائم مقام" البابا، جاء بعد اعتذار الأنبا ميخائيل،   أسقف أسيوط، وأكبر الأساقفة سناً، عن المنصب "لظروف صحية."
وتوافد آلاف الأقباط علي الكاتدرائية   المرقسية في العباسية الأحد، لإلقاء نظرة الوداع على جثمان البابا، الذي   وضع في كامل هيئته الكهنوتية على كرسي "القديس مار مرقس"، وأقيم أول قداس   بوجود الجثمان ورأس الصلاة الأنبا باخوميوس، بحضور معظم أساقفة المجمع   المقدس، ويستمر بقاء الجثمان على كرسي البابوية ليومين.






​*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*اخطر تأمل عن نياحة  البابا شنودة فى 17/3/2012                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






قال احد الأباء الكهنة أن قداسة البابا تنيح يوم 17 /3 / 2012

17 لأنه البابا الـ 117 
وتوفى فى الساعة الخامسة التى توازى الساعة الـ 17 ايضا 

وفى شهر 3 لأنة شنودة الثالث 

وفى 2012 لأن عدد التلاميذ 12 وقد كان تلميذا للسيد المسيح * 

​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*ننشر أول صور لمدفن "البابا شنودة" بدير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون
*​* 





الأحد، 18 مارس 2012 - 17:50
​
استعد دير الأنبا بيشوى   لاستقبال جثمان البابا شنودة الثالث والذى أوصى بدفنه فى هذا الدير فى وادى   النطرون بمحافظة البحيرة، ويقوم العمال بتجهيزه داخل كنيسة أثرية بالدير.

انتقل "اليوم السابع" إلى الدير والتقى بعدد من الرهبان، حيث قال القس   "تاضروس" راهب بالدير عن رحيل البابا شنودة إذا كان رحيل البابا مكسبا   للسماء فهو خسارة لنا جميعاً، نحن الأرضيين، والبابا لم يكن أبا روحيا فقط،   ولكنه كان حكيماً محباً للكبير والصغير والفقير والغنى ولا يرد أى  محتاج"،  وعن سر اختيار البابا لهذا الدير قال الراهب إن دير الأنبا بيشوى  هو الدير  الذى أخبر به قداسة البابا بإعلان انتخابه بطريرك للقرازة  المرقسية.

وأضاف تاضروس أن البابا كان يحضر أسبوعيا لمدة 3 أيام إلى دير الأنبا بيشوى   للصلاة والصوم فى الدير، وكانت من أمتع الفترات التى قضيناها واقتربنا من   البابا شنودة فى الفترة من 5 سبتمبر 1981 إلى 5 يناير 1985 وهى الفترة  التى  كان البابا على خلافات مع السادات فيها، وعلمهم فيها المحبة والتواضع  .

بينما قال الراهب أفرايم إنه فى عهد البابا شنودة تزايد عدد الرهبان وزادت   الأديرة، واصفا إياه بأنه الرجل الروحى الذى كان يعلمهم المحبة والتسامح،   وأنه ترهبن على يده، ذاكرا موقفا له حينما أتى البابا ليدخل عالم الرهبنة   منعته أسرته وأبلغت البابا بأنهم يحتاجونه لكى ينفق على أخوته، فأبلغه   البابا بأنه سيأتى مرة أخرى إلى الدير، وبالفعل بعدما خرج منه عاد مرة أخرى   وترهبن على يده، مضيفا أن المكان الذى يرقد فيه جثمان البابا سيكون مزارا   للأقباط داخل الدير بعد انتقاله من الكاتدرائية ووصوله إلى الدير يوم   الثلاثاء، وسيتحول إلى مزار.

يذكر أن دير الأنبا بيشوى قد أسس فى القرن الرابع الميلادى والذى أسسه   القديس الأنبا بيشوى، كما يوجد بالدير مبنى أثرى يرجع تاريخه للقرن السادس   الميلادى عبارة عن حصن لحماية الرهبان من غارات البربر فى ذلك العصر.





*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو حصري ||  آخر لقطات لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث وضحكاته الجميلة مع الاطفال..وداعااااا ياسيدنا









للمشاهده 

الجزء الاول 
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JvsCp01MeA&feature=player_embedded
*



الجزء الثانى 
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPuhJ2E0pGo&feature=player_embedded





*



=

*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*الجلسة الأخيرة للبابا دموع وبركة بدلا من العظة







جاءت  اللحظة الحاسمة..وتناثرت الدموع داخل مقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية  بالعباسية،  لم تكن هذه الدموع كما تعودنا مسبقاً علي رحيل شاب قبطي في  حادث مأسوي مثل  "ماسبيرو"وغيره إنما كانت الفاجعة هذه المرة علي من أدار  مثل هذه الحوادث  بحكمة وعقلانية ووطنية..إنه البابا شنودة الثالث بابا  الأسكندرية وبطريرك  الكرازة المرقسية. 

جلس البابا شنودة اليوم علي كرسي البابوية، لكن اختلفت هذه المرة عن كل   جلسة سابقة بعد أن ذهب مئات الالاف لإلقاء النظرة الأخيرة علي جثمانه وأخذ   البركة منه بدلاً من الاطمئنان عليه وأخذ العظة كما تعودوا. 
البابا جلس مرتدياً ملابسه التي يحرص علي ارتدائها في المناسبات كل شيء   كما هو ماعدا صوته الذي اختفي مع صعود روحه للسماء..إنها الجلسة الأخيرة   للبابا لينتظر كرسي البابوية البابا الجديد. 

المصدر: بوابة الوفد
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*      مكتبة الكتب الروحية للبابا شنوده الثالث*


 
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...s-Online/Pope-Shenoda-Books-01-Spiritual.html















 كتب روحية                  عامة
                  كتب عن الحروب الروحية
 كتب                  عن حياة التوبة
 كتب كلمة                  منفعة
 كتب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس
 
​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*
  *

*للتحميل والقراءه 
*

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...uda-III-Books-Online/Pope-Shenoda-Books_.html

*
*

*
*

*كتب البابا شنوده الثالث
	بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة  	المرقسية
	مقسم بالموضوع*






St-Takla.org Image: H. H. Pope Shenouda III painting
صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          لوحة لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث​ 	        هذه جميع كتب قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث، وستجد التقسيم حسب  	الموضوع العام للكتاب، مع العلم أن بعض الكتب قد تصلح للتقسيم في أكثر من قسم..   	وقمنا كذلك بوضع قائمة بأسماء الكتب الأخرى (باللون الأسود؛ أي ليست رابطاً  	يفتح الكتاب)، والتي سوف نضعها تباعاً هنا في  	موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت حسبما يتوفر الوقت..  ويوجد هنا 	جميع كتب البابا شنوده الثالث بالحروف  	الأبجدية كذلك..


 مكتبة الكتب الروحية  		للبابا شنوده الثالث
     		مكتبة       		كتب الخدمة 		للبابا شنوده الثالث
     		مكتبة       		كتب دراسات كتابية 		للبابا شنوده الثالث
     		مكتبة       		كتب شخصيات 		الكتاب المقدس للبابا شنوده الثالث
 مكتبة كتب شخصيات من التاريخ  		الكنسي للبابا شنوده الثالث
     		مكتبة       		كتب لاهوتية وعقائدية 		للبابا شنوده الثالث
     		مكتبة       		كتب مناسبات كنسية 		للبابا شنوده الثالث
 مكتبة كتب القصص  		للبابا شنوده الثالث
 مكتبة كتب تأملات في المزامير  	والصلوات والأجبية للبابا شنوده الثالث
 عظات مكتوبة (وعظات  	متنوعة) | عظة  	البابا الإسبوعية
 اللقاءات الصحفية  	والحوارات التليفزيونية للبابا شنوده الثالث
  	قصائد البابا


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*للتحميل *




 *عظات فيديو لقداسة البابا شنوده      الثالث*​ 


http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/09-Videos-Videohat-03-Coptic-Sermons-3ezat-02-Pope-Shenouda-III_.html


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*قداسة    البابا شنودة الثالث :

تاريخ الميلاد : الجمعة 3 أغسطس 1923
مكان الميلاد : قرية سلام بمحافظة أسيوط
الاسم قبل الرهبنة : نظير جيد روفائيل .

النياحة  17/3/2012
  17 تعنى البابا شنودة البطريرك ال117
3 تعنى البابا شنودة الثالث
  12 انه واحد من تلاميذ المسيح
*​ *




*
 *من ذكريات قداسة البابا    عن هذه الفترة :*​*+ في يوم      3 أغسطس 1923 ولدت في قرية سلام بمركز اسيوط وتوفيت والدتي بعد ولادتي بأيام      قليلة. ومن البصمات الواضحة اللي تركتها وفاة أمي في سماتي الشخصية الجدية منذ      الصغر.فلم اتعود اللعب مع الاطفال. 

+ ولما بلغت 6 سنوات انتقلت من قريتنا إلى      دمنهور. ثم إلى الاسكندرية وأخذت فيها ثانية وثالثة ابتدائي وفي سنة رابعة ذهبت      إلى اسيوط.

+ ونتيجة وفاة والدتي بعد ميلادي انشغلت الاسرة      ونسوا استخراج شهادة ميلاد لي ومن ثم رفضت المدارس الحكومية ان تقبلني بعد      الشهادة الابتدائية لعدم وجود شهادة ميلاد وارسلوني للطبيب لتسنيني وصدرت شهادة      تسنين بالتاريخ الصحيح وباسمي نظير جيد.*​ *+ انتقلت      إلى القاهرة فأتممت تعليمي الثانوي بمدرسة الايمان الثانوية بشبرا.
+ وفي عام 1939 كانت اول قصيدة شعرية منظومة      ودارت حول موضع مولدي وقلت فيها:-

    أحقاً كان لي أم فماتت
    ربَّاني الله في الدنيا غريباً

    أم أني قد خلقت بغير أُمٍ
    أحلق في فضاء مُدَلهِم


+ كنت معجبا بمكرم عبيد وأحفظ بعض كلماته وقد      ألقيت امامه قصيدة فأُعجب بها، وفي هذه الفترة كان يهمني حياتي الدراسية لأن      ماكنت أسعى إليه هو التفوق.

+ انجذبنا أنا وشقيقي الأستاذ شوقي جيد إلى الجو      الديني بفضل صلوات الأنبا مكاريوس مطران اسيوط لدرجة أن شقيقي تحول إلى الدراسة      في كلية اللاهوت وأصبح قسيساً.*​ 




​*الدراسة    الجامعية : 
  التحق بجامعة فؤاد الأول، في قسم التاريخ، وبدأ بدراسة التاريخ الفرعوني    والإسلامي والتاريخ الحديث، وحصل على الليسانس بتقدير (ممتاز) عام 1947. 
  • وفي السنة النهائية بكلية الآداب التحق بالكلية الإكليركية. وبعد حصوله على    الليسانس بثلاث سنوات تخرج من الكلية الإكليركية عمل مدرساً للغة العربية ومدرسا    للغة الإنجليزية. 
  • حضر فصولا مسائية في كلية اللاهوت القبطي وكان تلميذاً وأستاذاُ فى نفس الكلية    فى نفس الوقت. 
  • كان يحب الكتابة وخاصة كتابة القصائد الشعرية ولقد كان ولعدة سنوات محررا ثم    رئيسا للتحرير قي مجلة مدارس الآحاد وفي الوقت نفسه كان يتابع دراساته العليا في    علم الآثار القديمة. *​ *من ذكريات قداسة البابا    عن هذه الفترة :*​*+ التحقت      بكلية الآداب قسم التاريخ وحصلت على الليسانس في عام 1947 بتقدير ممتاز، وخلال      فترة الجامعة كتبت قصيدة غريباً عشت في الدنيا.
+ أديت اجبي الوطني في نفس العام كضابط احتياط      بسلاح المشاة وكان ترتيبي الأول.
    + عملت مدرسا صباحا وفي نفس الوقت التحقت بالكلية الاكليركية قسم مسائي وكان      ترتيبي الاول وعينني الارشدياكون حبيب جرجس مدرساً بها لما رآه من تفوقي.
    علاقتي بأبونا مينا البراموسي المتوحد ( البابا كيرلس السادس)
+ كنت اعرف ابونا مينا من عام1948، وكنت أحب فيه      الطيبة والتعبد.. كنت أتردد على كنيسته بمصر القديمة،وانتهى بي الامر إلى ان      سكنت هناك اتمتع بقداسته صلواته ورعايته وارشاده
    رهبتني
+ إن فكرة الرهبنة موجودة عندي منذ كنت طالباً في      الجامعة، فقد شعرت أن هناك شئ أسمى من هذه الدنيا بكثير. واشتقت لأن أكون      راهباً وعاشت الفكرة في حياتي وأشعاري وأذكر أنني كتبت قصيدة وانا في السنة      الثالثة بالكلية عنوانها "غريباً".

    غريباً عشت في الدنيا
    غريباً في أساليبي
    غريباً لم أجد سمعاً
    يحار الناس في ألفي

    نزيلاً مثل آبائي
    وأفكاري وأهوائي
    أفرِّغ فيه آرائي
    ولا يدرون ما بائي*​*   خدمتــــــــة 

  وفى أثناء خدمته فى الكلية الإكليريكية كافح .. وناضل .. من أجل حقوق الإكليريكية    وكانت النتيجة إنتقال الكلية الإكليريكية بإنتقال الكلية الإكليريكية إلى مكانها    الحالى فى أرض الأنبا رويس حيث بنى لها مبانى مخصصة والإستعانة بالأماكن الكثيرة    فى هذه المنطقة بعد أن كانت فى مبنى قديم متواضع فى مهمشة , ودعم هيئة التدريس    بالخبرات العلمية من المدرسين الباحثين فى شتى المجالات , كما تم فى عهده زيادة    الإعتماد المالى المخصص لصرف عليها من قبل المجلس الملى العام . 

  وبدأ نظير جيد خدمته فى مجال مدارس الأحد عام 1939 م فى كنيسة السيدة العذراء    بمهمشة والتى كانت كنيسة الكلية الإكليريكية فى ذلك الوقت وكانت فى فناء الكلية .

  وفى عام 1940 - 1941 م أنشأ فرع لمدارس الأحد فى جمعية الإيمان بشبرا , ونظرا    لنشاطه الكبير ضمه الإرشيدياكون حبيب جرجس للجنة العليا لمدارس الأحد .

  أما شهرته فى الخدمة فقد توجت فى مجال الشباب بكنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس بشبرا حيث    كان متحدثاً لبقا وممتازاً فتجمع النشئ الجديد حول خدمته وجذبهم إلى الروحانيات    التى تملأ الكتاب المقدس .

  وكان أجتماع الشباب بهذه الكنيسة مساء كل أحد مكتظا بالشباب والخدام وشاع نجاح    خدمته فلم يكن حضور إجتماع الشباب مقتصراً فقط على شباب الحى الذى تقع فيه    الكنيسة ولكنه أجتذب أيضاً خدام وشباب من كنائس وأحياء مختلفة كانوا يحضرون من    بعيد محتملين مشقة السفر ليستمعوا ويستفيدوا من موهبة الروح القدس المعطاه لهذا    الشاب فملأ الخادم نظير جيد كل مكان تطأه قدماه من إرشاد وتعليم .

  وكان التعليم وأرشاد النشئ موهبة خاصة يتمتع بها فقد وصل لأن يكون اميناً لمدارس    الأحد فى كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس , وكان مهتماً بالأجيال الجديدة لأنها زرع الرب    فى حقله .

  وكان يذهب ليخدم فى فروع كثيرة يلقى فى أجتماعاتهم كلمات الروح القدس , فكان له    فصل خاص للثانوية العامة فى مدارس الحد السيدة العذراء بروض الفرج .. وفصل آخر    لطلبة الجامعة فى بيت مدارس الأحد .. وفصل للخدام فى كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس ..    فكان يقوم بالتدريس فى أماكن مختلفة فى أوقات مختلفة من الأسبوع كما كان يحمل بعض    مشاكل هؤلاء الشباب ويقوم بحلها معهم بإرشاد الروح , وإلى جوار هذه الأعباء كان    كثيراً ما يدعى لإلقاء الدراسات فى إجتماعات الخدام , وأيضا المساهمة فى أعداد    والقاء العظات والكلمات فى مؤتمرات مدارس الأحد فى الأقاليم . 

  ولم يكن نظير جيد لبقا فحسب ولكن ظهرت له موهبة أخرى وهى موهبة الكتابة وقرض    الشعر وقام بنذر مواهبه كلها بل وحياته كلها لخدمة الرب يسوع الذى يحبه ففى    مجــلة مدارس الأحد التى ظهرت فى 1947 م , فبدأ نظير جيد أنتاجه الغزير فى    الكتابة بقصيدة رائعة كانت بعنوان " أبواب الجحيم " وفيها أظهر عظمة الكنيسة    المسيحية التى راعبها المسيح وكم عانت من أضطهاد وألام من الداخل والخارج لأن لنا    مواعيد من الرب أن أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها . 

  وبعد مضى سنتين على صدور مجلة مدارس الحد حمل مسئولية أدارتها وتحريرها وأستطاع    من خلال مسئولياته فيها أن يعبر عن آماله وآمال الجيل الجديد من الشباب فى مستقبل    الكنيسة القبطية القرن العشرين .. فبدأ يوجه الفكر القبطى ويؤثر فيه وتبنى    الكثيرين آراءه وأفكاره , فكتب فى كافة نواحى المجتمع الكنسى القبطى ومشاكله .

  وظل نظير جيد يكتب ويكتب فى مجلة مدارس الأحد منذ صدورها عشرات المقالات متنوعه    فكتب عن الحياة الروحية ودراسات فى الكتاب المقدس وإصلاح الكنيسة وتاريخ الكنيسة    ومشاكل الشباب , وكتب اربعة مقالات طويلة للرد على شهود يهوة .. صارت فيما بعد    بحثا كبيراً عن لاهوت المسيح .. كما كتب أيضا الكثير من القصائد الشعرية التى    صارت فيما بعد تراتيل روحية يتغنى بها الشعب القبطى .

  أما أكثر مقالاته غرابه وروحانية فى نفس الوقت هو الموضوعات التى كتبها عن أنطلاق    الروح , والتى كان فى العادة يكتبها عند عودته من خلوته بالدير .. فقد كان دائم    التردد على دير السريان وكان يقضى فيه فترات طويلة للعبادة والصلاة , وكانت هذه    المجموعة من المقالات هى آخر مقالات كتبها فى مجلة مدارس لم يستطع بعدها مقاومة    الحب الكبير فى قلبه نحو الرب يسوع فترك كل شئ وتبعه وذهب إلى الدير وترهبن هناك    .

  أما آخر مقالاته بالتحديد التى كتبها فى مجلة مدارس الحد كانت بعنوان " تمنيت لو    بقيت هناك " .. وأبيات أخرى بعنوان " يا سائح " وبعدها أنطلق إلى الدير حيث رسم    راهباً فى 18 يوليو 1954 م بأسم الراهب أنطونيوس وكان قد بلغ من العمر 31 عاماً .   *​ *كان من الأشخاص النشيطين في الكنيسة وكان    خادما في مدارس الآحاد. 
  ثم ضباطاً برتبة ملازم بالجيش. *​ 




 *رهبنته :*​ *• رسم راهباً باسم (انطونيوس السرياني)    في يوم السبت 18 يوليو 1954، وقد قال قداسته انه وجد في الرهبنة حياة مليئة    بالحرية والنقاء. ومن عام 1956 إلى عام 1962 عاش قداسته حياة الوحدة في مغارة    تبعد حوالي 7 أميال عن مبنى الدير مكرسا فيها كل وقته للتأمل و الصلاة. 
  • وبعد سنة من رهبنته تمت سيامته قساً. 
  • أمضى 10 سنوات في الدير دون أن يغادره. 
  • عمل سكرتيراً خاصاً لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس في عام 1959. 
  • رُسِمَ أسقفاً للمعاهد الدينية والتربية الكنسية، وكان أول أسقف للتعليم    المسيحي وعميد الكلية الاكليريكية، وذلك في 30 سبتمبر 1962. *​ *من ذكريات قداسة البابا    عن هذه الفترة :*​*+ ذهبت      إلى دير السريان يوم 15 يوليو 1954 وتمت رسامتي راهباً باسم أنطونيوس السرياني      في 18 يوليو 1954 وظللت في وادي النطرون 11 عاما لم أغادره مرة واحدة منذ عام      1952 إلى 1962 قضيتها في التأليف والترجمة والنسخ المخطوطات الأثرية وإعادة      كتباتها.

+ كنت مسئولاً عن مكتبة الدير ومطبعته، والاشراف      على بيت الخلوة، والشرح للسائحين الأجانب، والأعترافات والإرشاد، ومسؤلاً أيضاً      عن المرضى وتضميد جروحهم.

+ وفي عام 1957 عشت في مغارة على بعد ثلاثة كيلو      مترات ونصف من الدير، وفي عام 1960 ذهبت إلى مغارة أخى على بعد 12 كيلو متر من      الدير كنت أجلس فيها أسابيع لاأرى وجه إنسان ولا أسمع صوت إنسان.
    قصة أختياره أسقفاً للتعليم

    عندما طلبني قداسة البابا كيرلس – الله ينيح نفسه – لمشكلة خاصة في الدير..      وبعد أن أنهى حديثه معي، كان من عادته أن كل واحد يسلم عليه،يصلي على أسه قبل      أن يخرج ومسك رأسي ومعاه الأنبا ثاؤفيلس وقال شنودة أسقف للكلية الإكليريكية      والمعاهد الدينية.. وكان ذلك في يوم الثلاثاء 25 ستمبر 1962.
*​ 




 *
    وتمت سيامتي أسقفاً للتعليم والمعاهد الدينية في صباح الأحد 30 سبتمبر 1962 مع      سيامة انبا صموئيل أسقفاً للخدمات. وكانتا أول اسقفيتين عامتين تنشئهما الكنيسة      القبطية في مصر.*​




 *الدخول    إلى الصحراء الداخليــــه 

  وبإنتهاء عام 1957 م أنتفل الراهب انطونيوس إلى مرحلة أخرى من مراحل الرهبنة وهى    الأنعزال عن حياة الشركة بــ الدير والعيش فى حياة الوحده ووجد الراهب أنطونيوس    كهفاً .. يصلح لوحدته .. ولا يزيدعرضه عن متر واحد وطوله ثلاثة أمتار ونصف ,    وكانت المغارة على بعد 3ر5 كيلومتر من الدير , وتركها لمغاره أخرى تبعد عن الدير    12 كيلوميتر ووضع فى مدخله مكتبه وبدأ يعد قاموساً للغة القبطية .. ووجد مكانا    محفوراً فى الصخر أستعمله كرف وضع فيه المجموعة الكاملة لكتابات الاباء , وبحفرة    اخرى كتب خاصة بالرهبان كتبها رهبان قدامى تشرح لهم حروب الشرير وحروب الفكر    وطريقة معيشتهم وغيرها من الكتب التى تهم راهب متوحد معتكف بعيداً حتى عن ديره .


  وكانت تمر عليه أسابيع لا يرى فيها وجه أنسان وكانت فرصة للخلوة مع الرب يسوع    والتأمل والدراسة وتتبع القديسين فى أعمالهم وأقولهم من قرائته لكتبهم .

  ولم يخرج أبونا انطونيوس من ديره إلا لسوى حاجة شديدة وبإلحاح شديد عليه وذلك    ليكون سكرتيراً للبابا كيرلس السادس . 

  وذكر جرجس حلمي عازر المستشار الصحفي للبابا شنودة (1) وكانت رهبنة الأنبا شنودة    "نظير جيد روفائيل" في 17 يوليو عام 1954 وشغل الراهب الجديد نفسه بإعادة كتابة    مخطوطات الأديرة القديمة. وقام بطبعها ولما استدعاه البابا "كيرلس السادس"    للانضمام إلي سكرتاريته والإقامة معه في الطابق السادس في المقر البابوي بالدرب    الواسع ب "كلوت بك" اصطدم هذا الراهب بالدكتور كمال رمزي استينو نائب رئيس    الوزراء وقتها بسبب كتاب أصدره الدكتور نظمي لوقا وأمر كمال الدين حسين وزير    التعليم وقتها بطبع الكتاب وتوزيعه في مدارس مصر وسوريا وترك موقعه وعاد إلي    الدير وأذكر أنه قال لي وكنت أجالسه في مسكنه بالدور السادس بأنني أشتهي أن أعود    إلي صحراء مصر علي رمالها وفي أحضانها*​ *





*
 *قصة    تجليس البابا شنودة :
  بعد نياحة قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس في 9 مارس 1971 تم اختيار الانبا انطونيوس    مطران سوهاج ليكون قائم مقام البطريركواجريت عدة اجتماعات على فترات متوالية    لانتخاب من يرشحونهم للكرسي المرقسي. وأسفرت عن فوز الأنبا صموئيل والانبا شنودة    والقمص تيموثاوس المقاري، وقدمت هذه الأسماء الثلاثة للقرعة الهيكلية.

+ كان يوم الاحد 31 أكتوبر 1971 مشهوداً حافلاً    بالمشاعر، بدأ بالقداس اٌلإلهي وبعد رفع بخور باكر أحضروا مائدة ووضعوها أمام    الهيكل ووقف الأنبا انطونيوس وفي يده الأوراق الثلاثة التي تحمل كل منها اسم احد    المرشحين وأمسك كل ورقة وطبقها بنظام واحد ووضعها في علبة أمام الناس وختمها    بخاتمه، ووضعها على المذبح لتحضر صلوات القداس الإلهي.

+ بعد إنتهاء ألحان التوزيع بدأت القرعة.. أحضروا    العلبة وجمعوا الأولاد الصغار وكانوا تسعة ليأخذ أصغرهم وهو ايمن منير كامل    الورقة المختارة بعد صلى الناس كيرياليسون41 مرة كانت الصلوات تهز الكنيسة وكان    المشهد رهيباً أبكى كثيرين.

+ تم إخفاء وجه الطفل وتلثيمه وسحب الورقة واخذها    القائم مقام فكان الأنبا شنودة هو المختار من الله.
  يوم التتويج
*​ 




 *
  كان يوم 14 نوفمبر سنة 1971 يوما خالداً في تاريخ كنيستنا القبطية بدأ بصلاة رفع    بخور باكر وبعد الإبراكسيس تحرك موكب البابا يحيط به جميع المطارنة والأساقفة    وكانت اجراس الكنيسة تدق بفرح وما أن وصل إلى باب الكاتدرائية حتى سلمه رئيس    الشمامسة (د.يوسف منصور) مفتاح بابها فأخذه ليفتح وهو يرتل المزمور117 "افتحوا لي    أبواب البر، لكي أدخل فيها وأعترف للرب"
*​ *
  انا يا نجم غريب ههنا 
  ايها النجم الذي ارشدنا منذ اجيال لطفل المذود
  انا يا نجم غريب ههنا وشريد ليس لي من مرشد
  قد ضللت الله دهرا لم أجد ذلك الهادي الذي يهدي يدي
  فأرشد القلب إلى مزوده واتركني في خشوع العابد
  بين أملاك بهي شكلهم ركع حول يسوع سجد*​ 




 *



*



 

 *+    في    عهد قداسته تمت سيامة أكثر من 100 أسقفاً؛ بما في ذلك أول أسقف للشباب، ومئات من    الكهنة وعدد غير محدود من الشمامسة في القاهرة والإسكندرية وكنائس المهجر. 
+   أولى قداسته إهتماماً خاصاً لخدمة المرأة في    الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية. *​ 




 *
+   بالرغم من مسؤوليات قداسته العديدة والمتنوعة    إلا أنه يحاول دائماً قضاء ثلاثة أيام أسبوعيا في الدير، وحب قداسته لحياة    الرهبنة أدى إلى إنتعاشها في الكنيسة القبطية حيث تم في عهده سيامة المئات من    الرهبان والراهبات..  وكان أول بطريرك يقوم بإنشاء العديد من الأديرة القبطية    خارج جمهورية مصر العربية وأعاد تعمير عدد كبير من الأديرة التى إندثرت.  *​ 




 *
+    في عهده زادت إلايبارشيات كما تم إنشاء عدد    كبير من الكنائس سواء داخل أو خارج جمهورية مصر العربية. *​ 




 *

قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث :
+ هو أول بابا منذ القرن الخامس يختار من أساتذة    الكلية الإكليركية. 
 + هو أول بابا يستمر بعد سيامته في إلقاء الدروس    بالإكليركية و إدارتها.
 + هو أول بابا يؤسس 7 فروع للإكليركية بداخل    البلاد وفي بلاد المهجر. 
 + هو أول بابا يرأس ويؤسس مجلة أسبوعية و يكون    عضوا بنقابة الصحفين. 
 +هو أول بابا يواظب على إلقاء 3 محاضرات أسبوعيا    بالقاهرة و الإسكندرية بخلاف اجتماعاته الشهرية مع الخدام و الكهنة و الجمعيات.   
 + هو أول بابا منذ 15 قرناً يزور كرسي روما وكرسي    القسطنطينية. 
 + هو أول بابا يؤسس كنائس قبطية أرثوذكسية في    كينيا و زاميبيا و زيمبابوي وجنوب أفريقيا. 
 + هو أول بابا يقوم بزيارات إلى بلاد أفريقية لم    يزورها أحد الباباوات من قبل مثل  زائير و الكونجو و غيرها. 
 + هو أول بابا يقوم برسامة كهنة أفارقة لرعاية    الكنائس في بلادهم. 
 +  هو أول بابا يقوم برسامة أسافقة بريطانيين و    فرنسيين لرعاية رعاياهم المنضمين إلى كنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية.
 +  وهو أول بابا يكون مجمع مقدس للكنيسة    الأرثوذكسية في اريتريا. 
 +  وهو أول بابا يصير أحد رؤساء مجلس الكنائس    العالمي. 
 + وهو أول بابا يقوم برحلات رعوية لزيارة كنائسنا    وافتقاد الأقباط في أمريكا وأستراليا و أوروبا. 
 + وهو أول بابا يؤسس أديره في أمريكا و أستراليا و    ألمانيا و إيطاليا. 
 +  وهو أول بابا يؤسس فروعاً للكلية الإكليريكية    في أمريكا وأستراليا. 
 + وهو أول بابا يؤسس أسقفيات في إنجلترا وأمريكا    ويرسم لها اساقفة. 
 + وهو أول بابا يؤسس معهدا للرعاية و معهدا للكتاب    المقدس. 
 + وهو أول بابا يحصل على أربع دكتوراه في العلوم    اللاهوتية و العلوم الإنسانية.  
 +  وهو  أول بابا قام بتقديس الميرون المقدس 4    مرات. 
 + وهو أول بابا يصل عدد أعضاء المجمع المقدس في    عهده الى 72 عضوا وقام  قداسته بسيامه أكثر كم 70 أسقفا بنفسة. 
 +وهو أول بابا يضع لائحة للمجمع المقدس عام 1085.   
 + وهو أول بابا يرسم أساقفة مساعدين لأساقفة    الأبيارشيات. 
 + وهو أول بابا يعيد طقس رسامة الشماسات و يضع طقس    خاص لإقامة رئيسات الأديرة. 
 + وهو أول بابا يرسم أسقفا عاما للسباب وهو صاحب    النيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا موسى. 
 + وهو أول بابا يوقع اتفاقيات مشتركة مع الكاثوليك    ومع الأرثوذكس ومع الكنيسة الإنجليكانية وغيرها من الكنائس. 
 + وهو أول بابا ينقل مقر الكرسي المرقسي إلى دير    الأنبا رويس وبينى فيه مقر بابوي.  
 + وهو أول بابا يفتح باب مجلة الكنيسة ( مجلة    الكرازة) للمرآة ويسمح للباحثة نبيلة ميخائيل يوسف منذ سنة 1975 بكتابة باب روائع    العلم و إلى الوقت  الحاضر و هي نفسها أول امرأة عضوا في المجلس الملي العام منذ    عام 1989 و إلى الآن. 
 + وهو أول بابا يقيم حفلات إفطار رماضنية لكبار    المسئولين بالدولة منذ عام 1986 والى الآن بالمقر البابوي وتبعته في ذلك معظم    الإيبارشيات. 
 + وهو أول بابا يحضر حفلات إفطار رمضانية تقيمها    وزارة الأوقاف ويشارك بنفسه في جميع المؤتمرات و الأحداث الهامة بالدولة. 
 + وهو أول بابا يقيم في قلايته بدير الأنبا بيشوي    بوادي النطرون نصف الأسبوع         و النصف الأخر يقضيه بالمقر البابوي. 
 + وهو أول بابا أسقف عام يجلس على الكرسي المرقسي    بعد القديس أنيانوس البابا الثاني بعد القديس  مارمرقس الرسول وكان القديس    أنيانوس أسقف عام رسمه القديس مارمرقس لمساعدته في تدبير أمور الكنيسة أثناء    أسفاره. *​ *



*
 *وقد نال    البابا شنوده العديد من الجوائز وشهادات الدكتوراه الفخرية :

  جائزة اليونسكو للحوار والتسامح الديني؛
  جائزة الأمم المتحدة للتسامح الديني؛
  وجائزة القذافي لحقوق الإنسان.

وحصل البابا شنوده الثالث على أربع دكتوراه فخرية    من عدة جامعات وهى:
  1 - في عام 1977 م حصل قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث على الدكتوراه في العلوم    الإنسانية من جامعة بلو فيل.
  2 - في عام 1977 م حصل قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث على الدكتوراه في العلوم    الإنسانية من جامعة سان بيتر.
  3 - في عام 1989 م حصل قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث على الدكتوراه في العلوم    اللاهوتية من جامعة سان فانسان.
  4 - في عام 1990 حصل قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث على الدكتوراه في العلوم    اللاهوتية من جامعة بون بألمانيا.
*​ 



 * قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث فى                      سطور :
                    * ولد نظير جيد في 3 / 8 / 1923 . في قرية سلام محافظة أسيوط .
                    * بدأ خدمته في مدارس الأحد في كنيسة العذراء بمهمشة سنة 1939                      .
                    * في نفس العام تعلم قواعد الشعر .
                    * في سنة 1943 التحق بكلية الآداب جامعة القاهرة .
                    * في 1946 التحق بالكلية الأكليريكية .
                    * في 1947 تخرج من كلية الآداب وفي نفس العم تخرج من كلية                      الضباط الأحتياط وكان أول الخريجين .
                    * في 1949 تخرج من الكلية الأكليريكية وكان أول الخريجين وقام                      بالتدريس فيها في السنة التالية ثم تكرس بعد ذلك للتدريس فيها                      . وفي نفس السنة صار مدير تحرير مجلة مدارس ألأحد ثم رئيس                      تحريرها .
                    * في سنة 1952 صار رئيس مجلس إدارة بيت مدارس الأحد ثم تفرغ                      للكلية الأكليريكية والمجلة .
                    * في 1953قام بالتدريس في مدرسة الرهبان بحلوان .
                    * بدأ في نفس السنة حواره مع شهود يهوة ، وكتب مقالات عن ذلك                      في مجلة مدارس الأحد 
                    * في 18 يوليو 1954 ترهب في دير السريان بوادي النطرون في مدة                      رئاسة الأنبا ثاوفيلوس رئيس وأسقف الدير باسم الراهب أنطونيوس                      السرياني .
                    * في فبراير عام 1956 بدأ سكنى المغارة متوحدا فيها بعيدا عن                      مجمع الدير .
                    * في 31 أغسطس 1958 نال نعمة الكهنوت بيد الأنبا ثاؤفيلوس                      ليتقبل اعتراف الرهبان .
                    * في 30 سبتمبر 1962 نال نعمة الأسقفية بيد قداسة البابا كيرلس                      السادس نيح الله نفسة أسقفا للأكليريكية والمعاهد الدينية                      والتربية الكنسية وعرف باسم الأنبا شنودة أسقف التعليم .
                    * في سنة 1963 أوفدته الكنيسة لحضور العيد الألفي لتأسيس أديرة                      جبل أثوس باليونان .
                    * في 1965 تعين الأنبا شنودة أسقف التعليم أول رئيس لرابطة                      المعاهد اللاهوتية في الشرق الأوسط .
                    * في سبتمبر 1971 مثل الكنيسة في الحوار اللاهوتي بين الكنائس                      الأرثوذكسية والكنيسة الكاثوليكية حول طبيعة السيد المسيح                      والذي نظمته مجموعة pro oriente ووضع صيغة إيمان قبلها الجميع                      .
                    * في 31 أكتوبر 1971 وبعد خلو الكرسي المرقسي بنياحة البابا                      كيرلس السادس ، اختارته العناية الإلهية بالقرعة الهيكلية                      ليكون بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقصية 
                    * في 14 نوفمبر 1971 تم تتويجه وتجليسة على الكرسي المرقسي .                      وأصبح البابا شنودة الثالث البطريرك المائة والسابع عشر . خلفا                      للبابا كيرلس السادس البابا السادس عشر .
                    * في أكتوبر 1972 قام برحلة طويلة إلى روسيا وأرمينيا ورومانيا                      وتركيا وسوريا ولبنان ليرد الزيارة للآباء البطاركة اللذين                      حضروا حفل التتويج ومنهم قداسة البطريرك المسكوني للقسطنطينية                      . 
                    * في مايو 1973 قام برحلة للفاتيكان لإحضار رفات القديس                      أثناسيوس الرسولي بمناسبة عيده ، وفي هذه الزيارة تم توقيع أول                      إعلان عام بين بابا رومه وبابا الإسكندرية ( بعد خمسة عشر قرنا                      من الزمان ) .
                    * من 25 إلى 30 سبتمبر 1974 كانت رحلته إلى إثيوبيا في عهد                      الإمبراطور هيلاسلاسي 
                    * في سنة 1977 كانت أول رحلة لقداسته إلى أمريكا وكندا . ثم                      توالت رحلاته إلى هناك .

النياحة                       17/3/2012
                    17 تعنى البابا شنودة البطريرك ال117
                    3 تعنى البابا شنودة الثالث
                    12  انه واحد من تلاميذ المسيح
*​ 













=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*دير "الأنبا بيشوى" بصحراء وادى النطرون مدفن البابا شنودة


*
*






كان البابا شنودة عاشقا لتراب هذا الوطن بشكل عام، إلا أن محافظة البحيرة   كان لها عشق خاص فى قلبه ففيها قضى فترة طفولته، بعد أن تكفل شقيقه بتربيته   فحصل على الابتدائية من مدرسة الأقباط بمدينة دمنهور قبل أن يشق طريق   كفاحه بنفسه ليكون رمزا من رموز الوطنية المصرية، وكانت إيبراشية البحيرة   هى أول مكان يزوره بعد إلغاء التحفظ عليه فى الثمانينيات من القرن الماضى،   حيث دخل سلك الرهبنة بدير "السريان" بالبحيرة. وكان دير "الأنبا بيشوى"   بصحراء وادى النطرون بالبحيرة هو المكان المفضل على الإطلاق لإقامة البابا   شنودة، ففى هذا الدير علم بنبأ انتخابه بطريرك للكنيسة القبطية فى نوفمبر   1971 وفيه أيضا قضى أكثر من سنتين رهنا للإقامة الجبرية، بعد قيام الرئيس   السادات بالتحفظ عليه على خلفية أحداث الفتنة الطائفية بالزاوية الحمراء.   وكان البابا شنودة يقيم ثلاثة أيام فى الأسبوع بهذا الدير طوال السنوات   الماضية وحتى وفاته، وأقام فيه مقرا باباوى لإدارة شئون الكنيسة، وعقد فيه   أهم الاجتماعات المصيرية مع قيادات الكنيسة والرهبان، وقد اعتكف البابا   شنودة مرات عديدة فى دير"الأنبا بيشوى" احتجاجا على ما يواجهه الأقباط من   عنف طائفى مثل تفجير كنيسة القدسيين وإحداث الفتن الطائفية ولتوجيه رسائل   للنظام بوجوب المحافظة على الوحدة الوطنية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين. وجاءت   وصيته بدفن جثمانه فى دير "الأنبا بيشوى" تصديقا على مدى عشقه لهذا  المكان.  ويعد دير الأنبا بيشوى من أهم المناطق الأثرية بمصر فيرجع تاريخ  إنشائه  إلى القرن الرابع عشر وهو أكبر أديرة وادى النطرون وتبلغ مساحته  نحو  فدانين، ويضم خمس كنائس، أكبرها "كنيسة الأنبا بيشوى" بجانب مبنى  للضيافة  وحديقة واسعة ومكتبه وفيه العديد من الأماكن الأثرية المميزة مثل  المائدة  الأثرية وبئر الشهداء بجانب العديد من الأماكن التى يقطن بها  الرهبان.*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*عاجل بالفيديو الان بيان المجمع المقدس







*​


*

الفيديو 

*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-SbPKE2boc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*عاجل جدا جدا 





قرر المجمع المقدس غلق جميع أبواب الكاتدرائية أعتبارا من اليوم حتى يوم   الجنازة وذلك بسبب الزحام الشديد الذى حدث اليوم وخطورته على الشعب

المصدر:ctv *


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو هام من قناه الحياه عن قرارات المجمع المقدس وايضا هام عن مواعيد العزاء يوم الاربعاء القادم 

 







 للمشاهده
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBRBiHuu3F4&feature=player_embedded

*
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو هام من امام الكاتدرائيه الان وقناه الحياه تكذب خبر وفاه ثلاثه اقباط







للمشاهده
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPThDYJikUo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*عاجل بالفيديو زيارة المشير الان للتعزية بالكاتدرائية وشاهد ماذا يقول عن البابا










للمشاهده 


*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjaXea-vf_Y&feature=player_embedded
*

*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*المشير طنطاوي يتوجه إلى الكاتدرائية في زيارة مفاجئة





**
Sun, 18-03-2012 - 7:42 *​*
**
 علم "الدستور   الأصلي"، أن المشير "محمد حسين طنطاوي" - رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات   المسلحة - سيحضر إلى مقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية مساء اليوم -   الأحد - في تمام الثامنة.
 ولم يتسنى معرفة   أسباب الزيارة، ولكن من المرجح أن يجلس المشير إلى الأنبا باخوميوس قائم   مقام البابا، لمعرفة الترتيبات والإجراءات المتعلقة بإجراءات التعازي ونقل   الجثمان وإدارة الكاتدرائية خلال فترة ما قبل اختيار البابا الجديد، ومن   المتوقع أن يقدم المشير واجب العزاء إلى قادة الكنيسة اليوم في وفاة البابا   شنودة الثالث، ما يعفيه من الحضور يوم الأربعاء القادم يوم العزاء  الرسمي،  خاصة وأن ذلك اليوم سيحفل بحضور ضخم قد يتعذر معه حضور المشير  لتقديم واجب  العذاء.
 وكان قد سبق   المشير إلى الكاتدرائية اللواء حمدي بدين ولفيف من قادة المجلس العسكري،   الذين توجهوا مباشرة إلى مقابلة أعضاء المجمع المقدس.
 

 



​*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو   هااام جدا قداسة البابا كان يعلم بساعة انتقالة

للمشاهده 
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGRFhMMMjs0&feature=player_embedded



*
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو الانبا موسى وماهى وصيه قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث 







للمشاهده
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYbhA4AdO5g&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو الان ومداخله للقمص صليب متى ساويروس وشرح طريقه اختيا خليفه قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث

 






 للمشاهده
**

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ozkn3IO826U&feature=player_embedded



*




=
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*اغلاق جميع أبواب الكاتدرائية بالعباسية بعد وفاة ثلاثة أشخاص
*​* 






3/18/2012 8:04:00 PM​ 


كتب - احمد جبريل:
أعلن الانباء مرقس ، مطران شبرا الخيمة وتوابعها، على قناة " سي تي في " الفضائية القبطية مساء الاحد، انه سيتم اغلاق جميع ابواب الكاتدرائية بالعباسية لتجنب أي حوادث قد تنجم عن الزحام الشديد من الاقباط الذي توافدوا على الكنيسة من جميع ارجاء الجمهورية.
وكان ثلاثة أشخاص قد لقوا مصرهم نتيجة الزحام الشديد امام ابواب الكاتدرائية مساء اليوم وفقا ما ذكرت قناة " اون تي في " منذ قليل.
وأصيب عشرات الاشخاص بحالة من الإغماء في المحيط الخارجي للكاتدرائية وعلى   سلالم ''المقر البابوي'' ـ حيث يتواجد البابا ـ نتيجة الازدحام والتدافع   للوصول إلى المقر البابوي ولدخول الكاتدرائية.
وهرعت عربات الإسعاف في محيط الكاتدرائية لإسعافهم، كما تواجد قوات أمنية ''جيش ـ شرطة'' بطريقة مكثفة في محيط الكاتدرائية.






​*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو شاهد رمسيس النجار مستشار الكنيسه يشرح ماذا سيحدث فى خلال الفتره القادمه







للمشاهده
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KiOexHOWHs&feature=player_embedded






=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*المشير خلال تقديم واجب العزاء: البابا كان يحمل الخير لمصر
*​*





 الأحد، 18 مارس 2012 - 20:23
​

استقبل الأنبا باخوميوس،   مطران البحيرة والقائم بمقام الكرسى البابوى، المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى،   والفريق سامى عنان، وعددا من قيادات المجلس العسكرى للتعزية فى البابا   شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية، وبطريرك الكرازة المرقصية.

وقال المشير طنطاوى: إن البابا كان يحمل كل الخير لمصر، وكل المحبة لمصر   فالدين لله والوطن للجميع، وإيماننا أن مصر للجميع يدا واحدة.

وأضاف أننا سنعمل معا من أجل مصر الغالية مشيرا إلى أن قداسة البابا شنودة،   كان رمزا وطنيا، ودار حوار متبادل بين كل من الأنبا باخوميوس والأنبا   بيشوى، سكرتير المجمع المقدس والأنبا أرميا، والأنبا يؤانس، سكرتارية   البابا السابقين.





​*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*صورة نادرة لحبيبنا البابا شنودة في المقر البابوي في دير الأنبا بيشوي، وادي النطرون





*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*  				 				  						جمال مبارك يطلب نعى البابا فى أهرام الجمعة  				 		



*
* 




                                   صورة أرشيفية​ *​* 
   	  		 		   			 								كتبت - دينا الحسيني: 			 	  	   		  		منذ 2 دقيقة 30 ثانية  		     
      	 	أكد مصدر أمني أن جمال مبارك المحبوس بسجن طرة سلم إدارة السجن  خطابا يطلب  فيه السماح لزوجته خديجة الجمال بزيارة استثنائية من أجل  إبلاغها بعمل نعي  في صفحات وفيات أهرام الجمعة بوفاة البابا شنودة باسمه  واسم والده الرئيس  السابق محمد حسني مبارك.
    	يأتى ذلك نظرًا لعلاقته الوطيدة التي كانت بين والده وبين الراحل  بطريرك  الكرازة المرقصية البابا شنودة. واضاف المصدر ان إدارة السجن لم  ترد حتي  الآن علي طلب جمال مبارك في السماح لزوجته بزيارة استثنائية.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - جمال مبارك يطلب نعى البابا فى أهرام الجمعة 
​*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

عاجل من المجمع المقدس بخصوص اختيار البابا القادم
 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QxZUvFzFkg&feature=player_embedded





=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*لائحة اختيار البابا :حق الإنتخاب للوزراء و الأعيان و ليس للأقباط العاديين والطفل يعلن الفائز
           			 	                             الأحد, 18 مارس 2012 19:16        



                              	                                           أ ش أ                     












    أفادت مصادر مطلعة بأن بابا الإسكندرية الجديد سيتم  اختياره وفق لائحة  1957 التى أثارت الجدل حول تعديلها في الآونة الأخيرة،  وأن اجتماع المجمع  المقدس ظهر اليوم الأحد لدراسة هذا الوضع.    


وأشارت مصادر كنسية إلى أن اللائحة لن يتم تغييرها في اجتماعات  المجمع  المقدس، وقالت "لقد جاء عن طريقها اثنان من أفضل باباوات الكنيسة  عبر  تاريخها، وهما البابا كيرلس السادس والبابا شنودة الثالث".


وتنص  اللائحة على ضرورة أن يكون المرشح راهبًا أو أسقفًا عامًا تجاوز  الأربعين  من العمر، و15 عامًا في الرهبنة، ويجوز أن يرشح نفسه أو يرشحه  آخرون بشرط  ألا يكون مطرانًا لإيبراشية، ولا تمنح اللائحة لعموم الأقباط  الحق في  انتخاب البابا، بل لأعيان الأقباط والوزراء السابقين والحاليين  والصحفيين.


وتجرى  بعد ذلك القرعة الهيكلية بين المراكز الأولى الثلاثة -أعلى الأصوات-  بعد  صلوات خاصة يتقدم طفل صغير لاختيار ورقة من ثلاث ورقات مكتوب عليها  أسماء  أصحاب المراكز الأولى في التصويت، ويكون هو البطريرك رقم 118 في  تاريخ  الكنيسة القبطية
*​*
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  لائحة اختيار البابا :حق الإنتخاب للوزراء و الأعيان و ليس للأقباط العاديين والطفل يعلن الفائز 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*الفقي: مبارك عرض على البابا شنودة عطلة رسمية بـ"عيد القيامـة" ولكنه رفض
           			 	                             الأحد, 18 مارس 2012 17:30        
                                                                                                                                                                2             















    قال الدكتور مصطفي الفقي، المفكر والخبير السياسي خلال  مكالمة هاتفية   فى برنامج "آخر النهار" مع " محمود سعد" معلقا على وفاة  البابا شنودة  الثالث "إن خبر وفاة البابا مساء السبت، كان متوقعا لتدهور  حالته الصحية،  إلا أنه كان خبرا حزينا، مشيرًا إلى أنه علم بنبأ الوفاة  وهو في البحرين".
    وكشف  الفقي  النقاب عن أن  الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك،   عرض على البابا  أن يجعل يوم عيد القيامة عطلة رسمية بالدولة، أسوة بعيد  الميلاد المجيد،  لكنه رفض معللا " المسلميين والمسيحيين متفقون علي ميلاد  المسيح، لكنهم  مختلفون علي قيامته، رافضا خلق جدل في الشارع المصري".
 وأضاف الفقي في أن البابا كان من أهم وأشهر باباوات الكنيسة، وأنه قدم خدمة جليلة للقضية الفلسطينية.
 وأشار الفقى الى  إنه ذهب إلي البابا شنودة ذات مرة في  الكنيسة، ووجده  يسجل كاسيتات للمصريين الأقباط في المهجر، ويدعوهم للتروي  والتعقل وعدم  اللجوء للإثارة والتهييج.
*​*
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  الفقي: مبارك عرض على شنودة عطلة رسمية بـ"عيد القيامـة" ولكنه رفض 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*حصرياً فيلم البابا المسكوني فيلم عن قداسة البابا شنوده


للمشاهده 
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrBF_IrifaQ&feature=player_embedded


=*
 *


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*   صور و فيديو ظهور حمامة في عظة البابا شنودة الثالث  28-10-2009*


*يوم الأربعاء 28-10-2009، يوم محاضرة  				قداسة  				البابا شنوده الثالث الأسبوعية، وبعدما تناول قداسة  				البابا شنوده موضوع لائحة انتخاب البابا القبطي، بعد سؤال جاء  				لقداسته..  جاءت  				حمامة وحطَّت على المنضدة التي أمام قداسته..   				ورآها جميع الشعب والآباء الأساقفة والكهنة والشمامسة  				والعلمانيين..  وتم إذاعة الأمر مباشرة في قناة أغابي Aghapy  				وقناة سي تي في CTV، وانتشر الأمر بسرعة  				الصاروخ في المنتديات ومواقع  				الفيديوهات..  وطُلِبَ منّا  				وضعها 				هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت.*


*الأمر قد يكون عادي، وقد يحدث..  ولكن  المسيحي يعلم جيداً أن رمز  الحمامة هو من رموز الروح القدس..  وبالطبع أشهرها  ما حدث يوم  عماد السيد المسيح..  لذا على الفور قام جميع الحضور بالوقوف وسط  عاصفة من التصفيق الحاد..  باعتبار الأمر علامة قبول عن أن القرعة في انتخاب  البطريرك هي اختيار إلهي من السماء..*
*فإن رأيت الأمر كعلامة سماوية، حسناً..   وإن رأيته كشيء عادي، مُحتمَل..  فنحن لا نُقِر شيئاً هنا..  مجرد نضع  الأحداث كما حدث وكما فسَّرها البعض..  ولا نجري وراء حوادث خارقة لإثبات صحة  ديننا، فمن جانب، المعجزات تحدث يومياً في الكنيسة القبطية، وليس الأمر بمُستغرَب..   ومن الجانب الآخر، المعجزات ليست هي التي تجعلنا نؤمن، "لأَنَّنِي عَالِمٌ بِمَنْ  آمَنْتُ" (**رسالة  بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 1: 12**).*
*كذلك قام المصور الفنان عماد نصري بتصوير بعض الصور،  				ونضعها هنا لمنفعة الزائر..   				وستجدها أسفل الفيديو..*
*أما ما قاله قداسة البابا حول موضوع لائحة  انتخاب البطريرك:*
*كان السؤال كالتالي: سمعنا أن بعض الأشخاص  يقومون بعمل لائحة جديدة لانتخاب البطريرك، فما رأيك؟  - وكان هناك سؤالاً آخراً: تطالعنا الصحف أنك قداستكم استلمتم اللائحة الجديدة التي  أعدّها العِلمانيون مع بعض المستشارين القانونيين..*
*وكان رد قداسته كالتالي:*
*مع أن هذا الموضوع لا يخص البابا شنوده ذاته  مباشرة، إنما يخص الشخص الذي يأتي بعده، لكنه أحب أن يقول بعض الملاحظات العامة،  تارِكاً التفاصيل فيما بعد..*
*1- أن اللائحة الحالية انتخاب البطريرك، الذي  قدَّمها كان  المجمع المقدس، وقدمها للدولة، كهيئة رسمية تمثل  الكنيسة..*
*أما الذين يقدمون لوائح حالياً، فليست لهم صفة  كنسيّة، ولا صفة رسمية..  فأول شيء أن الذي يقدِّم اللائحة، لابد أن يكون هيئة  رسمية كنسيّة، المُفترض أن تكون هي المجمع المقدس.*
*2- لا يصح أن تكون لائحة انتخاب البطريرك  مُفَصَّلة تفصيلاً على شخص ميعن ليصبح  بطريركاً!  ولا لمنع شخص معين أن يدخل  في الأمر..  لا سلبياً ولا إيجابياً..*
*3- الذين يفكرون في إعداد لائحة لإحضار شخص  معين، يقومون بإلغاء بند القرعة الهيكلية!  لأنه من الممكن أن الشخص الذين  يريدونه، قد أخذ أكثر الأصوات، ولم يأتي في القرعة، فيضيع الأمر عليهم!!   فيطالبون بعدم الأخذ بها ولا استخدامها، ويعتبرونها مجرد لعبة، لا يصِح أن تدخل في  المجال الكنسي!*
*بينما القرعة الهيكلية تُقنِع الناس أن ربنا هو  الذي أحضر هذا الشخص.  فبالقرعة أُختير البابا كيرلس السادس، وبالقرعة  الهيكلية أختير البابا شنوده الثالث**. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في 	 موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و  	الكتب الأخرى).**.  وبالقرعة الهيكلية أختير الرسول الثاني  عشر، ليُكَمِّل الجماعة، بعد انتحار  يهوذا، وهي مذكورة في أول سفر الأعمال.   بل بالقرعة أيضاً الرجال الأمميون في قصة يونان النبي، عملوا قرعة والرب استجاب  لهم، بالرغم من كونهم أمميين.*
*فنحن لا نوافق إطلاقاً على حذف مبدأ القرعة.*

# تستطيع كذلك تحميل الجزء  الخاص بالإجابة على الأسئلة التي شملت هذا الموضوع في المحاضرة (صوت).
* 

*​ * لقطة فيديو من  المحاضرة*

​ * 

*​ صور  	البابا من المحاضرة​ تصوير عماد نصري​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 














*
*
*
*
*لمشاهده الفيديو 
*








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lK9OlluyqA















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNtZkFWF4wQ











=

​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

أقوال البابا شنودة 


عجيب ان كثيرا من الناس يتمسكون بالوسائط و ينسون اللة +++ من اقوال البابا شنودة الثالث

ان الانسان الناجح فى صلاتة هو الانسان الناجح فى توبتة . صمم فى صلاتك ان تاخذ من الله القوة لترجع الية+++ البابا شنودة الثالث

ان كنت لا تستطيع ان تغير حياتك و تجدد قلبك لانك عاجز فانك قادر ان تسلم حياتك الى اللة الذى يقدر ان يجددك+++البابا شنودة الثالث

فى حياة التسليم اتراك الوقت للة و لا تحدد له مواعيد . فهو ادرى بعملة و هو اكثر معرفة منك بالوقت الصالح +++البابا شنودة الثالث

ان كنت لا تستطيع ان تحكم طول حياتك على الارض فانك تستطيع ان تتحكم فى عرضها و عمقها مع المسيح+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

ان  لم كنت لا تستطيع ان تبداء اصلاحا شاملا يمس حياة الجماعة . فانك تستطيع  ان تبداء بالفرد . و احسن ان تبداء بنفسك +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

ان  كنت لا تستطيع ان تمنع طيور الاسى و الياس ان تحلق فوق راسك فانك تستطيع  ان تمنعها ان تبنى لها اعشاشا داخل راسك+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

ان  الضيقة سميت ضيقة لان القلب ضاق عن ان يتسع لها اما القلب الواسع فلا  يتضايق بشىء ...حقا ان القلب الكبير يفرح بكل شىء ويشكر الله على كل شىء  ولايتضايق ابدا من شىء مهما كانت الامور+++من اقوال قداسة البابا شنودة  الثالث

اختبروا محبتكم بالاحتمال لتعرفوا مدى سلامتها +++ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
أن ضعفت يوماً فاعرف أنك نسيت قوة الله + + +قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

توجد  صلاة بلا ألفاظ .. بلا كلمات ... خفق القلب صلاة .... دمعة العين صلاة  ..... الإحساس بوجود الله صلاة + + +قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

صدقوني إن جواز السفر الوحيد الذي تدخلون به لملكوت الله هو هذه الشهادة الإلهية : أنت ابنى + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

لا  توجد ضيقة دائمة تستمر مدى الحياة لذلك في كل تجربة تمر بك قل : مصيرها  تنتهي . سيأتي عليها وقت وتعبر فيه بسلام . إنما خلال هذا الوقت ينبغي أن  تحتفظ بهدوئك وأعصابك ، فلا تضعف ولاتنهار ، ولاتفقد الثقة في معونة الله  وحفظه+++ قداسة البابا شنودة 

احفظ المزامير تحفظك المزامير+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
إن  الله يعطيك ما ينفعك وليس ما تطلبه ، إلا أذا ما تطلبه هو النافع لك ،  وذلك لأنك كثيرا ما تطلب ما لا ينفعك+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث . 
النفس  القوية لا تقلق ولا تضطرب ، ولا تخاف ، ولا تنهار ، ولا تتردد . اما  الضعيف فإنه يتخيل مخاوف وينزعج بسببها+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
الصوم ليس نافعا فقد من جهة محاربة الأخطاء والسلبيات إنما يفيد إيجابيا فى تقويتة الروح+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
اذكر باستمرار أنك غريب على الأرض وأنك راجع إلى وطنك السماوى+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
الصلاة هى فتح القلب لله لكى يدخله ويطهره+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
إن الصلاة هى رعب للشياطين وأقوى سلاح ضدهم+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
إن لم تستطع أن تحمل عن الناس متاعبهم فعلى الأقل لا تكن سببا فى أتعابهم+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
اعط من قلبك قبل أن تعطى من جيبك+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقة فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
الذى هدفه هو الله، لا يتأذى إن خسر أى شىء عالمى+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

الذي هدفه هو الله لا يجعل حتى الأمور الروحية هدفا له+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

الذي هدفه هو الله لا ينظر مطلقا إلى الوراء أثناء سيره مع الله+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

الذي هدفه هو الله لا يكن ذا قلبين ولا يكن مترددا+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

الذي هدفه هو الله ينبغى أن يتألم من أجله، ويبذل ذاته من أجله، عالما أن تعبه ليس باطلا فى الرب +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

الذي هدفه هو الله يخاف أن يخطئ لئلا يغضب الله وينفصل عنه+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

الذي هدفه هو الله يغصب نفسه على السير فى الطريق الروحى+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

الذي هدفه هو الله يكون أمينا فى علاقته مع الله، ومع الناس، ومع نفسه+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

راجع  نفسك: كم شخصاً استخدمت معه هذا الأسلوب الصريح الجارح فخسرت كثيراً بلا  داع وأيضاً لم تربح نفوسهم للرب+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

اذكر اعمالك الناجحة ومعونة الله لك فيها وانس العمل الذي فشل بغير ارادت +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

نبيل وحكيم هو الإنسان الذي يقرض غده من واقع يومه ويعمل اليوم خيراً فينتظر هذا الخير في غده+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

حياتكم  لا تعتمد في سلامها على العوامل الخارجية إنما تعتمد في سلامها على  الإيمان وعلى جوهر القلب من الداخل والقلب القوي بالله حصن لا  يُقهر+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

بينما يبحث علماء اللاهوت في هذه الأمور العويصة يكون كثير من البسطاء قد تسللوا داخلين إلى ملكوت الله+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
خلق  الله اذنين واحدة تسمع الرأي والأخرى تسمع الرأي الآخر وعقل الإنسان كائن  بين الأذنين يزن كلاً من الرأيين +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

لم يحدث أن الشمس أخفت وجهها عن الأرض إنما هي الأرض التي أدارت ظهرها للشمس +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

إني تعودت أن اصدق عينيّ أكثر مما اصدق أذنىّ +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

تكلم حينما تكون الأذن مستعدة لسماعك وحبذا لو كانت مشتاقة إلى سماعك +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

سمكة أفضل من كتلة خشب ضخمة لأن فيها حياة ولها إرادة +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

أمامنا طريقان إما أن نتعب ويستريح الناس وإما أن نستريح نحن ويتعب الناس +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

إن  الناس لا تنقذها مجرد العظات ، فالعظات قد تحرك قد تحرك الضمير وربما مع  ذلك قد لا تتحرك الإرادة نحو الخير فنحن نحتاج إلى قلوب تنسكب أمام الله فى  الصلاة لكى يعمل فى الخطاة ويجذبهم إلى طريقه +++قداسة البابا شنودة  الثالث 

الضمير قاضى يحب الخير ولكنه ليس معصوماً من الخطأ +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
إذا كان القلب غير كامل فى محبته لله فإن إرادته تكون متزعزعة +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

ليس الطموح خطية بل هو طاقة مقدسة به يتجه الإنسان إلى الكمال كصورة الله+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

أهتم بالروح وبالنمو الداخلى وبالفضائل المخفاة غير الظاهرة +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
أتحب نفسك  حسناً تفعل بهذه المحبة قومها لترجع كما كانت صورة الله وأحترس من أن تحب نفسك محبة خاطئة +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

حياتك  بكل طاقتها وزنة سلمها لك الله لذلك يلزمك أن تنمى شخصيتك بصفة عامة  لتتحول إلى شخصية قوية سوية سواء فى العقل أو الضمير أو الإرادة أو المعرفة  أو الحكمة والسلوك أو الحكم على الأمور أو النفسية السوية +++قداسة البابا  شنودة الثالث 

نحن لا نحطم الطاقة الغضبية إنما نحسن توجيهها ، لأن  الطاقة الغضبية يمكن أن تنتج الحماس والغيرة المقدسة والنخوة وإن تحطمت  صار الإنسان خاملا +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
تقول " أريد أن أعطى  قلبى لله " ، أقول لك " إعطه فكرك أيضاً " ، حسبما يكون قلبك يكون فكرك  وحسبما يكون فكرك يكون قلبك ، لذلك حسناً قال الكتاب " تحب الرب إلهك من كل  قلبك ومن كل فكرك " +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

هناك عقل يقوده  مبدأ معين يؤمن به ، فهو يعيش داخل هذا المبدأ سواء كان سليماً أم خاطئاً  ولا يجب أن يتزحزح عنه بل يظل حبيساً فيه ويشكل هذا المبدأ هيكلاً أساسياً  لحياته +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

يجب ألا تأخذ القوة أسلوباً شمشونياً أو عالمياً ، ولا تعنى القوة الإنتصار على الغير وإنما كسب الغير +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
ليتني يارب أنسى الكل ، وتبقى أنت وحــدك تُشــبِع حيــاتي +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

وأنت سائر في الطريق الروحي إحرص لئلا تكـبُر في عيني نفسك فتسقط +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

إن  اللَّـه يعطيك ما ينفعك ، وليس ما تطلبه ، إلاَّ إذا كان ما تطلبه هو  النافع لك . وذلك لأنك كثيراً مــا تطلــب مــا لا ينفعــك +++قداسة البابا  شنودة الثالث 

ليكن الخير طبعاً فيك . وليكن شيئاً تلقائياً لا يحتاج إلى جهـد ، مثلـه مثـل التنفـس عنـدك +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

حينما  نتتبع معاملات السيد المسيح للناس ، نجده حنوناً جداً ورقيقاً جداً على  الضعفاء والمساكين ، ونجده شديداً في معاملة العنفاء . لم يقف المسيح أبداً  ضد إنسان مسكين ، بل كان يجمع الضعفــاء ويحتضنهـم ويشـفق عليهـم +++قداسة  البابا شنودة الثالث 

قابلت فى طريق الحياة أشخاصاً كل مواهبهم فى  النقد وليس فى البناء . ينتقدون كثيراً ، ولا يفعلون شيئاً إيجابياً  +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

والنقد سهل . إنما الصعوبة فى البناء  . من السهل أن تنقد قصيدة من الشعر . ولكن من الصعب أن تكتب بيتاً واحدا  +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

وربما ينتقد الإنسان عن غير معرفة . وقد تشرح له الأمور فيعتذر ويقول " ما كنت أعرف + + +قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*المشير طنطاوي يصدق على نقل جثمان البابا شنودة لوادي النطرون بطائرة عسكرية

أ ش أ
18-3-2012 | 21:10 57   




المشير طنطاوى
صدق المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، على نقل   جثمان قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة   المرقسية الراحل، إلى وادي النطرون عقب انتهاء مراسم توديعه، وذلك بطائرة   عسكرية. 

يذكر أن الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب قد أعلن أنه وفقًا لوصية قداسة البابا   الراحل شنودة الثالث سيتم دفنه في دير الأنبا بيشوي بصحراء وادي النطرون،   بعد أن يلقي كبار رجال الدولة والشخصيات العامة والأقباط نظرة الوداع على   الجثمان في الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية لمدة ثلاثة أيام. 

كان المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي، والفريق سامي عنان، نائب رئيس المجلس الأعلى   للقوات المسلحة، وعدد من أعضاء المجلس، قد زاروا مساء اليوم الكاتدرائية   المرقسية بالعباسية لإلقاء نظرة الوداع على جثمان البابا شنودة وتقديم   العزاء إلى الأساقفة أعضاء المجمع المقدس للكنيسة والاطلاع على خطة تأمين   مراسم الصلاة.




*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو.. البابا شنودة.. أفراح فى السماء وأحزان على الأرض

الأحد، 18 مارس 2012 - 21:29




الراحل البابا شنودة


*​*


كتب مصطفى كاشف وإسلام جمال

خيم الحزن على مصر كلها برحيل البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية عن عمر ناهز 89 عاما.

بدأ البابا شنودة دراسته ملتحقا بجامعة فؤاد، وتخرج من كلية الآداب قسم   التاريخ، ثم التحق بالكلية الإكلينيكية، ثم عمل كمدرس، ثم محرراً فى مجلة   مدارس الأحد.

يعد قداسة البابا شنودة رقم 117 من الذين تولوا مقعد الباباوية، وقد خرجت   الكنيسة فى عهده من المحلية إلى العالمية، إلى أن وافته المنية مساء أمس،   لنتذكر أحد إبداعات البابا الشعرية حينما قال:

لست أدرى كيف نمضى أو متى كل ما أدريه أنا سوف نمضى 
فى طريق الموت نجرى كلنا فى سباق بعضنا فى إثر بعض

اليوم السابع



لمشاهده الفيديو 

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cv_hG6Vsnw&feature=player_embedded
*






=
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*صور نادرة جدا لقداسة البابا شنودة



































* 
​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو طائرة عسكرية لنقل جثمان قداسة البابا الي دير الانبا بيشوي








لمشاهده الفيديو 



*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4ZutdN8sQM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*مدفنه سيكون مزاراً يحمل اسمه..

بالفيديو والصور :: داخل مدفن  البابا  بدير الأنبا بيشوى.. ويرصد الاستعدادات تمهيداً لاستقبال جثمانه..  الراهب  "تادروس":البابا اختار هذا المكان ليكون مثواه لأنه خبر رسامته  بطريرك جاءه  أثناء وجوده به 

                           الأحد، 18 مارس  2012 - 20:48





                            مدفن البابا شنودة


*​*



 كتب كريم صبحى-  تصوير سامى وهيب وعمرو دياب 




رصدت "اليوم السابع" الاستعدات التى تجرى على قدم وساق داخل  دير  الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون، وذلك تمهيداً لاستقبال جثمان "البابا  شنودة  الثالث" بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، ونقله إلى مثواه الأخير بالكنيسة   الأثرية، والحزن يخيم على الجميع.

سادت حالة من الهدوء الذى يسبق العاصفة داخل دير الأنبا بيشوى حيث بدا   خاليا من الزوار على غير عادته كان يمتلئ بالأقباط فى أيام العطلات، بعدما   توجه الآلاف منهم إلى الكاتدرائية بالعباسية لإلقاء النظرة الأخيرة على   جثمان البابا شنودة الثالث، والمدفن عبارة عن كنيسه تقع فى قلب الدير بها   مكان سيتم وضع جثمان البابا به مصنوع من الرخام، ويستم وضع لافته تبين   للزوار مكان التبرك بجسد البابا شنودة.  

أكد الراهب تادروس بدير الأنبا بيشوى لـ"ليوم السابع" أن جثمان البابا   سينتقل من الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية إلى مقر مدفنه بالدير، يوم   الثلاثاء المقبل، وعقب وصوله يقيم الآباء الكهنة قداسا على روحه الطاهرة،   ويتم السير بجثمانه فى كل أنحاء الدير قبل دفنه، وبعد ذلك يسمح للمواطنين   بزيارة المكان. 

وأضاف الراهب "تادروس" أن اختيار الدير لهذه الكنيسة التى سيدفن بها البابا   كان بناء على وصية شفهية من قداسة البابا شنودة إلى رئيس الدير الأنبا   صرابامون، وذلك أثناء زيارته الأسبوعية للدير، وعن سر اختيار البابا لهذا   الدير قال الراهب، إن دير الأنبا بيشوى هو الدير الذى تلقى فيه البابا نبأ   إعلان انتخابه بطريرك للقرازة المرقسية بعد إجراء القرعة الهيكلية. 

ومن جابنه أوضح الراهب أفرايم، أنه فى عهد البابا شنودة تزايد عدد الرهبان   وزادت الأديرة، واصفا إياه بأنه مؤسس الرهبنة الحديثة بعد الأنبا أنطونيس   مؤسس الرهبنة فى العالم، وأنه ترهبن على يده، ذاكرا موقفا له حينما أتى   البابا ليدخل عالم الرهبنة فمنعته أسرته وأبلغت البابا بأنهم يحتاجونه لكى   ينفق على إخوته، فأبلغه البابا بأنه سيأتى مرة أخرى إلى الدير، وبالفعل   بعدما خرج منه عاد مرة أخرى وترهبن على يده، مضيفا أن المكان الذى يرقد فيه   جثمان البابا سيكون مزارا للأقباط داخل الدير بعد انتقاله من الكاتدرائية   ووصوله إلى الدير يوم الثلاثاء، وسيتحول إلى مزار فيما بعد. 

يذكر أن دير الأنبا بيشوى قد أسس فى القرن الرابع الميلادى والذى أسسه   القديس الأنبا بيشوى، كما يوجد بالدير مبنى أثرى يرجع تاريخه للقرن السادس   الميلادى عبارة عن حصن لحماية الرهبان من غارات البربر فى ذلك العصر. 
















يتببببببببببببببببببببببببع 






*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*





























































يتبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببع 




=
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*












































































































اليوم السابع



لمشاهده  الفيديو 
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_kqW7fK_ZY&feature=player_embedded

*

=
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

بالفيديو شاهد قرية سلام مسقط رأس قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بعد نياحتة
















لمشاهده الفيديو 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBQnpK3DHf8&feature=player_embedded



=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو حصريا المشير طنطاوى وهو يؤدى واجب  العزاء فى قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث وكلمات رائعه من الانبا باخوميوس  والانبا بيشوى وشاهد ماذا قال المشير








للمشاهده
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAxFMGYXUf8&feature=player_embedded

*

=



*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*البابا شنوده وتسامحه *





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOVanQTLLUM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو شوف منى الشاذلى بدأت حلقتها بأيه عن قداسه البابا شنوده وهام جداا عن عمليه تحنيط قداسه البابا وكيف تم ذلك

 






 للمشاهده
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b9djx0UiL8&feature=player_embedded


*

=
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو الانبا يؤانس ويحكي ذكرياتة مع  البابا وشوف مين جه للبابا وقت التنيح ويقول جميع قرارات المجمع المقدس من  بعد النياحة وشاهد بكاء الانبا يؤانس

لمشاهده الفيديو 
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpCwrdc8gI4&feature=player_embedded

*

=
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو معتز الدمرداش يعرض اقوى فيديو للبابا شنوده بعد رحله علاج و تعليق منه على خفه دم و ظل البابا اوعى يفوتك 






*










 الفيديو 











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RnST3j32Jc&feature=player_embedded












=​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو كتير منا مسمعهوش قداسه البابا وكلام قوى جدا عن ثوره 25 يناير تعرضه منى الشاذلى باعجاب شديد بجرأه قداسه البابا








للمشاهده
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjfe9CAs2rk&feature=player_embedded

*



=
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو رااائع جدااا لميس الحديدي تروي ماذا قال لها قداسة البابا عندما سألته عن الموت









للمشاهده 
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bTymzw_67c&feature=player_embedded
*



=

*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو البابا شنوده و علاقته مع الرؤساء عبد الناصر السادات مبارك و احداث ماسبيروا هاام جداا و سجل يا تاريخ







*






*
*
*
*
*
*
*المشاهده 
*








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2EJ47YJ5dw&feature=player_embedded#!















=​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*حصرى بالفيديو اعداد و تجهيز المدفن الخاص بقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بدير الانبا بيشوى


**
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













*
*

للمشاهده 

=
*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-4IJqGkYWM&feature=player_embedded

=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

فيديو شاهد الصندوق الذى سوف يوضع فية البابا شنودة الثالث

 






*

للمشاهده 



*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3oEJy-1W_w&feature=player_embedded






=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*



*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو هاام عن فجيعه رحيل البابا و من سيخلفه شاهد لمحه بسيطه حول المرشحين المحتملين لخلافه البابا ادخل اعرف


للمشاهده 

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD9EC8xoZJg&feature=player_embedded
*

=



*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو شاهد ماذا ستكتب جميع الصحف والجرائد عن قداسة البابا شنودة وشوف حسني مبارك ماذا يريد ان يفعل بعد وفاة البابا

للمشاهده 
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK0sGcKXaqM&feature=player_embedded*
 *


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو هام من المجمع المقدس الان









للمشاهده 

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIaXIm48ei0&feature=player_embedded#!
*

=
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*فيديو هام جدا من المستشار امير رمز وخلو قائمة المرشحين للكرسي البابوى من الانبا بيشوي
* 
*
للمشاهده
* 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jgmcC5x64&feature=player_embedded

المستشار امير رمز وخلو قائمة المرشحين للكرسي الباباوي من الانبا بيشوي


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*إغلاق مكتب و"قلية" البابا شنودة بالشمع الأحمر

                           الإثنين، 19 مارس  2012 - 00:58





                             البابا شنودة                         
 كتب نادر شكرى 




قام أعضاء المجمع المقدس بتشميع "قلية" ومكتب البابا شنودة  الثالث  بابا الإسكندرية والكرازة المرقسية، بعد نياحته أول أمس السبت، عن  عمر  يناهز 89 عاما.

وتم تشميع جميع الغرف والممرات التى تؤدى إلى مكتب البابا، والتحفظ على   جميع مقتنياته وملابسه ومتعلقاته الشخصية، ووضعها فى صناديق داخل مكتبه قبل   تشميعه. 

وقال الأنبا بنيامين أسقف المنوفية إن جميع هذه المتعلقات الخاصة بالبابا   الراحل لن يتم فتحها إلا عن طريق لجنة يرأسها البطريرك الجديد الذى سينتخب   خلال 60 يوما، مشيراً إلى أن هذا طقس كنسى متبع فى حالة رحيل البابا. 

وحول موقف الأساقفة الموقوفين من قبل البابا الراحل مثل الأنبا تكلا أسقف   دشنا والأنبا أمونيوس أسقف الأقصر وغيرهما، قال الأنبا بنيامين إن أى قرار   اتخذ فى عهد البابا الراحل لا ينظر فيه إلا بعد انتخاب البابا الجديد،   لاتخاذ قرارات حولها، وإعادة النظر فى كافة القضايا. 



اليوم السابع
*


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 مارس 2012)

شكراً جداااا  asmicheal على التغطية الرائعه و الموسوعة العظيمه دي .. انا تصفحتها كلها 

شكراً ليكي مره تاني .. والرب يعطينا عزاء من يمينه .. و نياحاً لقداسة ابينا الطوباوي قداسة البابا المعظم الانبا شنودة الثالث


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

مما ذكرته صحيفة "يديعوت احرونوت" الاسرائيلية فى تعليقها على انتقال البابا شنودة الثالث :
 شنودة المناهض لإسرائيل والذي برز في معارضته لاتفاق السلام معها إلى جانب  رفضه لزيارة الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات إلي إسرائيل في عام 1977 بالإضافة  إلي رفضه زيارة الأقباط إلى القدس، كان زعيمًا ذو كاريزمة معروفًا بالنكته  والشعر، كما أنه يعد واحدًا من الزعماء في الشرق الأوسط. ومعروف عنه  الحكمة ..

 ده كلام اليهود .. !!


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)

*للموسوعه بقيه 

لو حبيتم تتابعوا
*


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

* فيديو رااائع جدااا عمرو اديب مع البابا و عندما سأله عن مرضه وهل يخاف من الموت وشاهد رد قداسه البابا 

*​*






للمشاهده 
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPGgnByBb2Y&feature=player_embedded







=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو ... اقباط مصريلقون نظرة الوداع على جثمان البابا شنودة واضح جدا وتقرير رائع 


*​*



 



للمشاهده
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaNssRlMBTA&feature=player_embedded

*




=

*​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو .. تخيل هذا الفيديو منذ 2009 ولكن تخيل كانه عايش معنا الان و يكلمنا ويعزى قلوبنا ويكلم الله .. مؤثر جدا جدا   















للمشاهده 
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC7prwB37cI&feature=player_embedded


*


=
*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو :: تأمل مؤثر جدا بعوان " امنحنا ان نكمل " للبابا شنودة ... راائع جدا*​* 




















للمشاهده

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0DPdyixd80&feature=player_embedded





=​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*اخر عظة عن الذكاء لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث 7 مارس 2012
*​*






للمشاهده 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVVz3gdw_Cw&feature=player_embedded


​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*مصر: توافد الآلاف على المقر البابوي حدادا على البابا شنودة


آخر تحديث:  الاثنين، 19 مارس/ آذار، 2012، 00:17 GMT




يحتشد  عشرات الآلاف من أقباط مصر أمام مقر الكاتدرائية القديس مرقس في القاهرة  لليلة الثانية على التوالي حيث يقيمون الصلوات ترحما على البابا شنودة  الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية التي توفي السبت.
واصطف عشرات الآلاف منذ صباح  الأحد خارج الكاتدرائية لإلقاء نظرة الوداع على البابا شنودة الذي وضع  جثمانه في نعش قبل أن يوضع فوق الكرسي البابوي وهو في كامل ملابسه  البابوية.





وبلغ التدافع ذروته بعد ان امتد طابور المنتظرين لالقاء نظرة الوداع على جثمان البابا إلى اكثر من كيلومتر.
وأفادت أنباء بوفاة ثلاثة اشخاص بسبب التدافع والاختناق امام الكاتدرائية.
وارتدى الاقباط المتوافدون على الكاتدرائية ملابس الحداد السوداء وكان العديدون منهم يبكون.
وبدأ الاقباط منذ مساء السبت في التوافد على الكاتدرائية فور سماعهم نبأ وفاة البابا الذي لم يعرفوا غيره راعيا لطائفتهم منذ عقود.
ونظمت الكنيسة القبطية بعد صلوات الليل قداسا إذ وضع جثمان البابا على كرسي البابوية مرتديا ملابس الشعائر الكهنوتية.
طائرة

في غضون ذلك، وافق المشير  حسين طنطاوي رئيس المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة على نقل جثمان البابا شنودة  إلى وادي النطرون عقب انتهاء مراسم توديعه، وذلك بطائرة عسكرية وذلك وفقا  لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط.
وقد أعلن الأنبا موسى أسقف  الشباب أنه وفقا لوصية البابا الراحل سيتم دفنه في دير الأنبا بيشوي بصحراء  وادي النطرون، بعد أن يلقي كبار رجال الدولة والشخصيات العامة والأقباط  نظرة الوداع على الجثمان في الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية لمدة ثلاثة  أيام.
وكان أعضاء المجلس العسكري  الحاكم قد زاروا مساء الأحد الكاتدرائية لإلقاء نظرة الوداع على جثمان  البابا شنودة وتقديم العزاء إلى الأساقفة أعضاء المجمع المقدس للكنيسة  والاطلاع على خطة تأمين مراسم الصلاة.
جدول زمني







يواجه خلف البابا مهمة الحفاظ على مكانة الأقباط في ظل التغيرات التي تشهدها مصر


وقد توفي البابا السبت عن عمر ناهز 89 عاما بعد معاناة مع مرض السرطان.
ويشكل أقباط مصر نحو 10 في  المئة من السكان البالغ عددهم 80 مليون نسمة، ما يجعلهم أكبر أقلية مسيحية  في منطقة الشرق الأوسط لكن مصر ترفض وصفهم بالأقلية.
وكان البابا شنودة دعا السلطات المصرية إلى بذل المزيد من الجهود بعد تعرض الأقباط إلى هجمات خلال السنوات الأخيرة.
ويقول مراسل بي بي سي في  القاهرة، جون لين، إن الكنيسة لم تحدد جدولا زمنيا بعد لاختيار خلفه الذي  سينتخب من قبل مجمع يضم كبار الأساقفة.
وقدم الكثير من القادة  العالميين تعازيهم في وفاة البابا ومن ضمنهم بابا الكنيسة الكاثوليكية،  البابا بندكتوس السادس عشر والرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما الذي وصف البابا  شنودة بأنه كان " نصيرا للتسامح والحوار الديني".
"وحدة مصر"








آلاف الأقباط توافدوا على المقر البابوي مطالبين بإلقاء نظرة على جثمان البابا شنودة


وعبر قادة المجلس العسكري  الحاكم في مصر في صفحتهم بموقع الفيسبوك عن أملهم في تحقق أمنية البابا  "بالحفاظ على وحدة مصر ووحدة نسيجها الاجتماعي".
كما عبر إمام الأزهر، الدكتور أحمد الطيب، عن حزنه، قائلا إنه "يتذكر تماما رؤيته بشأن القدس وتاريخها".
ويقول مراسل بي بي سي إن  البابا شنودة كان يسعى إلى حماية أقباط مصر داخل العالم الإسلامي من خلال  التوفيق بين نبرة معتدلة في خطاباته ومنح الدعم الضمني لحكم الرئيس السابق،  حسني مبارك.
وأضاف المراسل أن مهما كان  الشخص الذي سيخلفه في المنصب، فإنه سيواجه مهمة الحفاظ على وضع الأقباط في  ظل تطلع الإسلاميين وعلى رأسهم الإخوان المسلمين إلى تقاسم السلطة في مصر  لأول مرة.
مشكلات أمام خليفة البابا

ومن جهة أخرى، توقع النائب القبطي الدكتور إيهاب رمزي عضو مجلس الشعب أن يواجه من يخلف البابا شنودة الثالث بعض المشكلات.
وصرح رمزي لوكالة أنباء الشرق  الأوسط بان أولى هذه المشكلات تتعلق بارتباط بعض البلدان في أفريقيا  بالكنيسة، وبالنسبة لإثيوبيا على وجه الخصوص حيث تقضي اللائحة المعمول بها  داخل الكنيسة المصرية بأن يشارك إمبراطور إثيوبيا إضافة إلى 20 شخصية  إثيوبية عامة يختارهم الإمبراطور الإثيوبي في اختيار بابا الكنيسة المصرية  التي تتبعها الكنيسة الإثيوبية وعدد من الكنائس الأخرى في أفريقيا.
وأضاف أن المشكلة الأخرى  تتعلق بضرورة صدور قرار من رئيس الجمهورية بمصر باختيار البابا الجديد وفي  ظل عدم وجود رئيس في مصر في الوقت الحالي فهناك بعض العوائق التي ستقف أمام  اختيار البابا.
وتوقع رمزي أن يقوم المجمع  الكنسي المقدس بمهام البابا في مرحلة انتقالية تستمر حتى اختيار رئيس  جمهورية في مصر ومن ثم اختيار البابا الجديد.


البى بى سى العربيه 
*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو :: البابا شنودة فى حديث المدينة و يتكلم عن القرعة الهيكلية فى اختيار البابا ( ارشيفى )


















للمشاهده 
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnJgXt4N7TU&feature=player_embedded
*

=

*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو :: اعلان فيلم خااص لقداسة البابا شنودة  و معلومات اول مرة تعرفها عنه و شوف راى شخصيات مهمة فى قداسته 












 









للمشاهده  
*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9-th0xyKik&feature=player_embedded




=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*الأنبا بسنتي: لا صراعات على الخلافة.. وحوار هادئ مع شركاء الوطن.. ولا دخـول إلـــــى القدس بغير المسلمين

الكنيسة المصرية تتمسك بوحـــدتها وثوابتها بعد رحيل البابا شنودة

المصدر: *​

*خالد محمد علي - القاهرة* 
*
التاريخ: 19 مارس 2012






آلاف المسيحيين تدافعوا نحو مقر البابوية بالعباسية بعد سماع خبر وفاة البابا. إيه.بي.إي​
​أكد  الأنبا بسنتي أسقف حلوان واحد الثلاثة المرشحين لخلافة الأنبا شنودة في  كرسي البابوية أن رحيل البابا شنودة لن يغير ثوابت الأقباط الداخلية أو  العربية. وقال إن «غياب البابا شنودة بابا الاقباط الارثوذكس، لن يؤثر في  موقف الكنيسة المصرية من القضية الفلسطينية وزيارة القدس وحل الخلافات  الداخلية عبر الحوار والمحبة».
وتابع  الأنبا بسنتي لـ«الإمارات اليوم» أن «موقف الأقباط واضح وثابت من قضية  القدس، باعتبارها قضية العرب الاولى، وحقوقهم فيها لن تتغير بالاحتلال»،  مؤكداً أن «أقباط مصر لن يدخلوا القدس إلا مع اخوتهم المصريين بعد تحريرها  من الاحتلال الإسرائيلي»، مشدداً على أن «موقف البابا الراحل هو موقف  الكنيسة والمجمع المقدس وكل المسيحيين». وقال الأنبا بسنتي إن «منهجنا واضح  وثابت في إنهاء بعض الخلافات مع أشقاء الوطن من المسلمين، وهو منهج قائم  على المحبة أولاً ثم الحوار الهادئ الذي يراعي أننا شعب واحد منذ آلاف  السنين»، معرباً عن أمله في إنهاء ملفات إنشاء الكنائس وإقرار المساواة في  الحقوق والواجبات في الدستور القادم».
ونفى  الأنبا بسنتي أن يكون هناك صراع على خلافة البابا، موضحاً أن «خليفة  البابا يأتي بشكل مؤسسي عبر الانتخاب من المجلس المقدس، إذ يتم تصعيد  الثلاثة الحاصلين على أعلى الأصوات إلى القرعة، ثم يقوم طفل معصوب العينين  في غرفة مظلمة بسحب ورقة واحدة تحمل اسم الفائز بكرسي البابوية». وكان  الانبا شنودة بابا الكرازة المرقسية بالاسكندرية قد توفي مساء السبت الماضي  عن 89 عاماً، بعد أن قضى في الكرسي البابوي 41 عاماً، وعُرف بثقافته  الموسوعية ومواقفه الوطنية المساندة للقضية الفلسطينية، واعتماد الحوار  والصمت وسيلتين لانهاء الخلاقات الداخلية.
وقال  الناشط القبطي صمويل عزيز، لـ«الإمارات اليوم» إن «خلافة الانبا شنودة  تنحصر في ثلاثة أسماء هي: الانبا بسنتي اسقف حلوان والمعصرة، والانبا بيشوي  اسقف دمياط، والانبا موسى اسقف الشباب». مشيراً إلى أن «المجمع المقدس  الذي يضم 170 من رجال الكنيسة سيختار قائماً باعمال البابا إلى أن يتم  انتخاب خليفة البابا شنودة»، مؤكداً أن وفاة البابا ليست خسارة للأقباط  فقط، بل خسارة لمصر والعرب»، مشيراً الى مقولة البابا الخالدة إن «مصر ليست  وطناً نعيش فيه، بل وطن يعيش فينا». وقال عزيز إن «البابا شنودة أعطى  للكنيسة المصرية دوراً في العمل السياسي والاجتماعي، وكان له دور بارز في  مبادرة بيت العائلة المصرية، بالاشتراك مع الازهر الشريف وكبار المثقفين  والشخصيات العامة، وهي المبادرة التي انطلقت بعد الثورة منادية بالمساواة  بين المصريين جميعاً في الحقوق والواجبات». وقال إن «غياب الشخصية  الكارازمية التي تملأ الفراغ بغياب البابا شنودة، يمكن أن يؤدي إلى صراع  داخل الكنيسة، كما أن شخصية البابا كانت الضمان لانهاء الخلافات بالحوار في  قضايا إنشاء الكنائس وأسلمة المسيحيات».
والبابا  شنودة الثالث هو البابا 117 من بطاركة الكنيسة الارثوذكسية، وكان من اشد  المعارضين للرئيس الراحل انور السادات، الذي اعتقله ضمن 1500 سياسي مصري في  سبتمبر 1981 قبيل مقتله بشهر واحد. وطبقاً للطقوس الكنسية يتم عمل تحنيط  لجسد البابا شنودة، بما يسمح بعرضه بملابسه البابوبة الرسمية الكاملة،  ويوضع على كرسي مارمرقص داخل الكنيسة الكبرى بالكاتدرائية بحي العباسية في  وسط القاهرة، حتى الاربعاء المقبل موعد تشييع الجنازة، وتتم عملية التحنيط  بما لا يسمح بالتأثير في جسد البابا، ويقوم الأساقفة وكهنة الكنيسة  والأقباط بالدخول لالقاء نظرةالوداع على بابا الكنيسة.
وطبقاً  للائحة الكنيسة يقوم الأنبا باخوميوس مطران البحيرة والأكبر سنا، باعمال  البابا، ثم يدعو إلى الانتخابات بعد 40 يوماً من رحيل البابا.
ورفض  عدد من المفكرين الاقباط دور البابا شنودة في إقحام الكنيسة في العمل  السياسي، باعتبار أن دورها رعوي وديني فقط. وقال جمال اسعد، إن «تسييس  الكنيسة يأتي بالخسارة على الأقباط، ويجعل أبناء الشعب المصري يستخدمون  الدين في العمل العام»، وقال إن «فصل الدين عن السياسة يجب ان يكون خيار كل  المؤسسات الدينية في مصر، سواء كانت إسلامية أو مسيحية». وكانت رئاسة  الوزراء والازهر والاحزاب السياسية والهيئات والشخصيات العامة، قد نعت رحيل  بابا الاسكندرية، واعتبرته خسارة لمصر وللقضايا العربية.


الامارات اليوم 


 
 
*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*وزير الإعلام : بث مباشر لوفاة وتعازى ووداع البابا شنودة







18/03/2012 16:42 ﻿توقيت القاهرة​
*​*أخبار مصر - غباشى خيرالله
أكد وزير الإعلام أحمد أنيس أن الإعلام الرسمى تعاطى بشكل تلقائى بمجرد  إعلان خبر وفاة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة  المرقسية؛ حيث ألغيت كل البرامج وتم استبدالها ببرامج واتصالات مباشرة مع  كل أطياف المجتمع المصرى لنقل تعازيهم فى الفقيد، كما قامت القنوات  التلفزيونية بنقل مباشر من مقر الكاتدرائية بالعباسية للحظات إلقاء النظرة  الأخيرة على البابا.
وقال وزير الإعلام فى تصريحات صحفية الأحد إن رحيل قداسة البابا شنودة  خسارة كبيرة لمصر لما عرف عن الرجل من مواقف وطنية سجلها التاريخ على مدار  حياته الحافلة بالعطاء.
وأضاف أنيس أنه ليس من الغريب أن ينعى العالم كله رجلا بقامة البابا الذى ترك ميراثًا كبيرًا من الحب والتسامح لكل الأجيال القادمة.
واختتم أنيس تصريحاته بتوجيه العزاء لكل أبناء الشعب المصرى مسلميه ومسيحيه  داعيًا الله أن يتغمد الفقيد بواسع رحمته وأن تستمر روح التسامح بين أبناء  الوطن الواحد وهى الرسالة التى طالما دافع عنها البابا شنودة وكل المحبين  للوطن.**


​اخبار مصر​​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*الملك : البابا شنودة كرّس حياته لدعم قيم التسامح والدفاع عن السلام
 



عمان - بترا، القاهرة - وكالات الانباء

أجرى جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني اتصالا هاتفيا مع سيادة المشير محمد حسين  طنطاوي رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية اعرب فيه عن اصدق مشاعر  التعزية والمواساة بوفاة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية  وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، الذي عمل بإخلاص من أجل ترسيخ القيم النبيلة  للكنيسة القبطية.

وكان جلالة الملك بعث برقية تعزية الى المشير طنطاوي بوفاة البابا شنودة  قال فيها «إننا إذ نفتقد برحيل قداسته شخصية مؤثرة وصاحب رؤية ثاقبة،  لنستذكر دوره التاريخي وحياته التي كرسها لدعم قيم التسامح والحوار وتعزيز  حقوق الإنسان والدفاع عن السلام والحرية والمحبة، والتقريب بين أتباع  الديانات السماوية، والدفاع عن قضايا أمته». وأعرب جلالة الملك، باسمه  وباسم شعب المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية وحكومتها، عن أصدق مشاعر التعزية  والمواساة بهذا المصاب الأليم، سائلا الله العلي القدير، أن يلهم المشير  طنطاوي وذوي الفقيد، جميل الصبر وحسن العزاء، ويجنب الشعب المصري الشقيق كل  مكروه.

الى ذلك، بدأت الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية في مصر استعداداتها لإقامة قداس  جنازة شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الذي توفي  أمس الاول عن عمر ناهز 88 عاما بينما تجري ترتيبات لاختيار خليفته في وقت  توالت فيه ردود فعل واسعة أعرب خلالها سياسيون ورجال دين عن حزنهم العميق.

وأعلن الأب أنجلوس إسحق، وهو راعي كنيسة، أن بابا مؤقتا سيقع عليه الاختيار  إلى أن يختار الخليفة الجديد. وقال إنه «من المبكر جدا معرفة ما سيحدث  مستقبلا لكن المعروف أن أقدم أسقف في المجمع المقدس سيختار كقائم مقام إلى  أن يختار بابا جديد من بين المجالس الملية في المحافظات».

وذكر أن جثمان البابا سيبقى مسجى في نعش لإلقاء نظرة الوداع عليه لمدة ثلاثة أيام بشرط موافقة الأطباء.

كما كشف المستشار الإعلامي للكنيسة الإنجيلية القس إكرام لمعي أن المجلس  الملي للأقباط الأرثوذكس سيرشح ثلاثة أساقفة بالانتخاب المباشر لخلافة  قداسة البابا شنودة. وقال لمعي إنه «في حال وفاة البابا يجتمع المجلس الملي  الأرثوذكسي الذي يتكون من جميع الأساقفة، ويقوم المجلس بترشيح ثلاثة  أساقفة بالانتخاب المباشر لخلافة قداسة البابا شنودة». وأوضح أن المرشحين  «ستكتب أسماؤهم في ثلاث ورقات توضع على المذبح، وبعد الصلاة في المذبح يقوم  أحد الأطفال باختيار ورقة لتحديد اسم البابا الجديد، وتعتمد هذه الطريقة  حتى يكون هناك تدخل إلهي في اختيار قداسة البابا الجديد».الى ذلك نعت  بطريركية القدس قداسة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية وسائر بلاد  المهجر البابا شنودة.

وقال البطريرك ثيوفيلوس الثالث بطريرك القدس وسائر أعمال فلسطين والأردن ان  البشرية فقدت اليوم أحد رموز المؤسسة الكنسية المشرقية وأحد قادة النضال  الانساني ضد الظلم. كما نعت جامعة الدول العربية قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث  بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية وقالت في بيان اصدره امينها  العام نبيل العربي ان البابا شنودة كان «رمزا دينيا كبيرا وقامة مصرية  ووطنية عظيمة حملت هموم المصريين والعرب جميعا وعاش بايمانه العميق مدافعا  عن الوحدة الوطنية وعن القضايا العربية وعن روح التسامح والمحبة والحوار  بين أتباع الديانات السماوية». بدوره أعرب الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما عن  تعازيه في وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث ووصفه بالزعيم المحبوب للمسيحيين،  والمدافع عن التسامح والحوار الديني. وقال الازهر في بيان ان مصر «فقدت أحد  كبار رجالاتها المرموقين في ظروف دقيقة بالغة الحساسية واضاف البيان ان  الأزهر بكل مؤسساته «يذكر للراحل الكبير مواقفه الوطنية الكبرى» و»يذكر بكل  الاكبار والتقدير موقفه من قضية القدس الشريف وفلسطين العربية وصلابته في  الدفاع عنها وعن تاريخها ومقدساتها».
التاريخ : 19-03-2012
*​*




​
*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*صورة اتفرجوا يا عالم حب سيدنا عندنا قد ايه




*​*

​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

فيديو رااائع جدااا لميس الحديدي تروي ماذا قال لها قداسة البابا عندما سألته عن الموت







*

للمشاهده 
*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bTymzw_67c&feature=player_embedded#!












=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

* عاجل شاهد الان القداس الالهى فى حضور جثمان البابا شنودة مباشر لحظة بلحظة*​*





الجزء الاول

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avKwNJCOpqQ&feature=player_embedded#!

الجزء الثانى


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV4WC3gaQDU&feature=player_embedded



انتظروا باقى الاجزاء لحظة بلحظة
​


الجزء الرابع


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSnPngKTNso&feature=player_embedded


الجزء الخامس


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Fks-u65oWo&feature=player_embedded


الجزء السادس

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXcFQc6DHok&feature=player_embedded



الجزء السابع

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAjtBhYKQiw&feature=player_embedded



الجزء الثامن


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0kdnmuLioM&feature=player_embedded


الجزء التاسع


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWgqcJuYNGM&feature=player_embedded


الجزء العاشر


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP_AgBX0AzM&feature=player_embedded


الجزء الحادى عشر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ9Ow4Zn-8k&feature=player_embedded



الجزء الثانى عشر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqPjStlH3V8&feature=player_embedded


الجزء الثالث عشر



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jocy-XgudJU&feature=player_embedded




















































 ​​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو ... الجزيره وشاهد ماذا تقول عن قداسه البابا فى سطور 


*
*








*​ 


للمشاهده 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUg9WSFKe_o&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*بالصوره مش هتصدق الناس عاملة ازاى  عشان تاخد بركة






* 
​ 
http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?... هتصدق الناس عاملة ازاى عشان تاخد بركة&src=sp


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*مصدر  مقرب جداا من المجمع المقدس و موثوق فيه جدااا أن المجمع المقدس يجتمع فى  جو من المحبه والتفاهم الشديد ولا يوجد صراعات والكل متفق على طريقه أختيار  البابا القادم ولا توجد أختلافات بينهم كما يشيع الاعلام.


صلوا من أجل الكنيسه ومن أجل حكمه للمجمع المقدس ومذيد من المحبه والتفاهم






*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

شقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق   الوطن  قصدى الاشقاء  هه
=================================

السلفيون عندهم موانع شرعية جنب لا يغتسلون






حسن عامر

أمس طلب الدكتور سعد الكتاتني رئيس البرلمان من أعضاء مجلسي الشعب والشوري ، الوقوف دقيقه ، حدادا علي وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث ، بابا الأسكندرية والكرازة المرقصية .
إعترض نواب الجماعة الإسلامية ونواب الأحزاب السلفية . رفضوا الإقتراح بدعوي أن لديهم موانع شرعية .
لم يجادلهم الدكتور الكتاتني كثيرا ، وإكتفي بالقاء بيان تعزية .

حدث هذا خلال الجلسة المسائية ، للإجتماع المشترك لبرلمان قندهار . وهي الجلسة المقررة للإقتراع علي آلية إختيار لجنة الدستور .
الحدث جلل ، والإجتماع جلل . والوقائع بثها الإعلامي عمرو أديب في برنامجه القاهرة اليوم .

الحدث جلل ، لأن الفقيد ليس رجلا عاديا . بل هو رمز من رموز الوطنية . ورئيس الكيان الديني المتميز للمسيحين . وقائد له إنجازات إستثنائية ، ومواقف تتجاوز في وزنها بعض مواقف القادة المسلمين . ومن بينها منع المسيحين من الحج الي القدس . فالمدينة المقدسة في رأيه مختطفة بواسطة اليهود .
والإجتماع جلل ، لأنه يقرر التحولات الفارقة في تاريخ مصر . ويختار اللجنة التي تكتب الدستور .

لم يرتفع نواب الجماعات الإسلامية والأحزاب السلفية الي مستوي الموقف . ولم يرتقوا الي مستوي اللحظات الفارقة للوطن . بل إنحدروا الي ماهو أدني . وتعللوا بحجة سخيفة وساذجة .

قالوا : لدينا موانع شرعية ، تمنعهم من الوقوف دقيقة حدادا علي فقيد الوطن والإنسانية .
والموانع الشرعية التي يدركها العامة : أن يكون الرجل جُنبا ، لم يغتسل . وأن تكون المرأة في دورتها الشهرية .

إذا كان الأمر كذلك ، فإننا نوصي أن يغتسل نواب الجماعة والسلفيين قبل الإنضمام لجلسات البرلمان . وأن تتجنب المرأة حضور الجلسات خلال دورتها الشهرية ..
والله من وراء القصد




البشاير


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*المحطة الأخيرة في حياة حافلة
دير الأنبا بيشوي استعد لاستقبال الجثمان*​*




البحيرة حامد البربري: 
استعد دير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي  النطرون لاستقبال جثمان البابا شنودة الثالث تنفيذا لوصيته بالدفن بالدير  كما كان يستقبله في رهبنته وتعبدة طوال حياتة حتي في ايام خلافة مع  السادات..أوضح محمد مكرم رئيس المدينة أن العمل يجري علي قدم وساق لرصف  وتمهيد طريق يربط ما بين الطريق الصحراوي عند الكيلو103 ودير الأنبا بيشوي  الذي يبعد حوالي 8 كيلومترات عن الصحراوي بهدف تسهيل مراسم الدفن. 
أضاف مكرم أنه يجري تجهيز  مساحة من الأرض الفضاء المجاورة للدير. لإستيعاب سيارات المشيعين. حيث سيتم  نقل الجثمان برا عن طريق السيارات من القاهرة حتي الدير كما يجري عمل مدفن  بالرخام . مع عمل رخامة كبيرة لوضعها علي قبر البابا الذي سيتم دفنه في  مقابر الكهنه بجوار الكنيسة الأثرية.من ناحية أخري خرج الآلاف من أبناء  محافظة البحيرة في سيارات منذ صباح أمس الباكر متوجهين إلي مقر الكاتدرائية  بالعباسية حاملين صورا للبابا شنودة. ولإلقاء النظرة الأخيرة علي جثمانة. 
يقول الأب ابامون مدير  العلاقات العامة بدير الأنبابيشوي إن البابا شنودة كان أبا بكل ما تحمل  الكلمة من معاني الحنان والعطف والمحبة لأولادة. ويضيف كان يأتي للرهبنة  والخلوة والتأمل لعبادة الرب. وهذا هو مصدر قوته. ويقول عندما كان يلتقي  بنا كان يسألنا دوما كيف هي علاقتكم بالرب؟ ويؤكد لنا أن محبة الناس لنا من  محبتنا للرب ورحيله عنا أحزننا جميعا. وأشار إلي أن آخر مرة قام فيها  البابا بزيارة الدير كانت في أعقاب حادث كنيسة القديسيبن بالإسكندرية ومن  يومها حالت ظروف الصحية دون زيارة الدير. 
القمص متاري حبيب مدير مكتب  الأنبا باخوميوس مطران البحيرة والخمس مدن الغربية وشمال التحرير وافريقيا  أكد أن جميع مواقف البابا شنودة الثالث تؤكد أنة كان إنسانا قويا وطنيا  محبا للجيمع شديد الذكاء والمحبة والإطلاع فهو الذي قال ¢لن أذهب القدس إلا  ومعي إخواني المسلمين¢.أكد شكري نجيب أحد القيادات الكنسية أن البابا  شنودة كانت له مواقف عديدة لمنع الأحداث الطائفية ورفض التطبيع مع إسرائيل  وعدم قيام الإقباط بزيارة القدس إلا مع أشقائهم من المسلمين..أوضح القس  استفانوس ان دير الانبا بيشوي تأسس في آواخر القرن الرابع الميلادي تحت  قيادة الأنبا بيشوي. كتجمع رهباني يشمل كنيسة وقلالي الرهبان وبئر مياة  بدون أسوار. ويتكون من 3 طوابق الأول يشمل بئر مياة ومطحنة غلال ومعصرة زيت  ومخازن والثاني به مدخل الحصن عن طريق كوبري متحرك وبه فرن وكنيسة القديسة  العذراء مريم. والثالث وهو السطح وبه كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل ومغارتين..وفي  القرن الربع عشر الميلادي قام البابا بنيامين الثاني البطريرك82 بعمل  ترميمات للدير بسبب النمل الأبيض الذي عرض سقف الكنيسة للإنهيار وتتمثل  كنوز الدير في أجساد القديسيين الأنبا بيشوي والابنا بولا الطموهي . تعتبر  كنيسة الأنبا بيشوي أكبر كنيسة في أديرة الوادي وبها المذبح الرئيسي بإسم  الأنبا بيشوي. والمذبح البحري بإسم العذراء مريم والمذبح القبلي بإسم  القديس يوحنا المعمدان. كما يوجد بها 3خوارس وأنبل للتعليم في الخرس الثاني  وكنيسة الشهيد ابسخيرون القليني وممر يؤدي إلي المعمودية المقدسة. فضلا عن  كنيسة الأنبا بنيامينا 
اضاف انة توجد المائدة  القديمة غرب الكنيسة وبئر الشهداء أمام الكنيسة وهي التي غسل فيها البربر  سيوفهم بعد أن قتلوا 49 من الأباء الرهبان القديسين في دير القديس مكاريوس  الكبير أثناء غارتهم الثالثة علي المنطقة سنة 444 ميلادية. وتذكار  إستشهادهم 26طوبة. ويوجد أيضا الحصن الذي بني في أواخر القرن الخامس  الميلادي أثناء حكم الأمبراطور زينون. 
اشار الي ان قداسة البابا  شنودة الثالث تعهد بتعمير الدير فرسم له نيافة الأنبا صرابامون أسقفا  ورئيسا للدير سنة 1975 وأسس مقرا بابويا في الدير يقضي فية بضعة أيام  أسبوعيا. وبفضل صلواتهما وعملهما الدائم زاد عدد الرهبان كما أهتم بتعمير  والإنشاءات من قلالي التي يسكن فيها الرهبان ومكتبة ضخمة للإطلاع و حفر  الآبار وعمل الصهاريج لمياة الشرب والإهتمام بالزراعة وتربية الماشية .  وإنشاء مساكن للعمال بتوفير الرعاية الصحية والروحية لهم وعمل عيادات  وصيدلة وقصر بمنارة شاهقة وبيوت خلوف للضيوف. كما تم بناء كاتدرائية كبيرة  بالدير. ​.. مرشحو الرئاسة والأحزاب السياسية تنعي فقيد الأمة 
كتب أحمد جمعة ومحمد بسيوني: 
نعي حزب الاصلاح والتنمية  ببالغ الحزن وعميق الأسي وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث معربا عن خالص تعازيه  لأقباط الداخل والخارج والمصريين جميعا ومؤكدا ان الحزب يشاطر الكنيسة  المصرية في مصابها الجلل الذي هو مصاب الأمة المصرية جمعاء وليست الكنيسة  فقط. 
قال النائب محمد أنور السادات  رئيس الحزب ان الحزب ينعي لكل المصريين رمزا وقامة وطنية وروحية كبيرة  ومثالا يحتذي في المحبة والتسامح ورجلا حكيما مخلصا لمصر عاش طيلة حياته  حريصا علي الحفاظ علي نسيج الوطن الواحد ووأد الفتن ودعم أواصر الوحدة  الوطنية وقدم خدمات جليلة للوطن لن ينساها التاريخ فكانت وفاته فاجعة ومصاب  لكل شعب مصر مسلمين ومسيحيين علي حد سواء. داعين الله أن يلهم كل محبيه  وعشاقه الصبر والسلوان. 
كما نعي حزب المصريين الأحرار  فقيد الأمة الكبير وابنها البار قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا  الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الذي فقدت مصر برحيله حبرا جليلا  ورمزا وطنيا نبيلا تجسدت في شخصيته ومسيرته كل معاني الأصالة والحكمة  والتجرد والتفاني من أجل حماية وحدة المصريين وتماسكهم دفاعا عن مصالح مصر  العليا في مواجهة عواصف الفتنة وتيارات التطرف والكراهية. 
عبر في بيانه عن مشاعر الحزن  العميق التي اجتاحت أرجاء مصر مسلمين ومسيحيين بعد رحيل البابا مؤكدا ان  رصيد الوطنية والحب والتسامح الذي خلفه البابا سوف يبقي دائما في عقل  ووجدان المصريين ذخيرتهم التاريخية الحية ودرعهم الواقية. 
كما نعي حزب التحالف الشعبي الاشتراكي المسيحيين والشعب المصري وفاة البابا. 
قال في بيان عرف البابا شنودة  بمواقفه الوطنية الرافضة للتطبيع مع العدو الصهيوني ومساندته للقضية  الفلسطينية ورفض البابا زيارة الرئيس السادات للقدس واتفاقية كامب ديفيد  ومنع الأقباط من زيارة القدس. 
قال النائب أبوالعز الحريري  والمرشح المحتمل للرئاسة ان البابا دافع عن القدس وقال ان الشعب المصري  سيتمسك بالدرب الذي سار ومقامة التعصب ورفض تهويد القدس والتطبيع عليه في  الدفاع عن الوحدة الوطنية مع العدو الصهيوني. 
بينما نعي خالد علي المرشح  المحتمل للرئاسة المواطنين المسلمين والأقباط في قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث  أحد أهم رموز الوطنية المصرية عبر التاريخ والذي كان له من المواقف  الصادقة ما يفخر به كل مواطن مصري علي اختلاف ديانته. فلن تنسي الأمة  المصرية لقداسة البابا موقفه من عدم الاعتراف باسرائيل ورفضه زيارة  المواطنين المصريين المسيحيين إلي القدس المحتلة وكان مصرا انه لن يدخل  مسيحي مصري إلي الأراضي المقدسة إلا مع اخوانهم المسلمين إلا عندما تتحرر  فلسطين من أسر الاحتلال الاسرائيلي. 
قال البرلماني د. عمرو حمزاوي  ووكيل مؤسسي حزب مصر الحرية انه حزين علي وفاة البابا شنودة ويتقدم  بالتعازي للمصريين المسيحيين والمسيحيات حيث كان الفقيد عظيما ومصريا مخلصا  وطنيا. 
كما نعي حزب الوسط للشعب  المصري بشكل عام وللاخوة المسيحيين بشكل خاص في وفاة البابا وقدم م.  أبوالعلا ماضي رئيس الحزب التعزية للكنيسة المصرية الوطنية والأقباط  الأرثوذكس. 
ونعي الحزب المصري الديمقراطي  الاجتماعي إلي الأمة المصرية الحبر الجليل البابا شنودة الثالث بابا  الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية وقرر الحزب اقامة شعائر الحداد لمدة  ثلاثة ايام اعتبارا من اليوم وحتي الانتهاء من الصلاة علي روحه الطاهرة  غدا. 
كتب عمر عبدالجواد وأحمد الداوي: 
قال محمد صلاح زايد رئيس حزب  النصر الصوفي والمرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية ان أقباط مصر عليهم مسئولية  مواصلة الطريق التي بدأها البابا بدعم النسيج الوطني مما أسهم في امتلاكه  رصيدا كبيرا لدي جموع المصريين بحرصها علي التهدئة للنزاعات التي كانت  تندلع لأسباب متباينة رافعا شعار ان مصر وطن يسع الجميع المختلفين فكريا  وعقائديا. ​¢سلام¢.. قرية البابا تتلقي العزاء 
أسيوط محمود العسيري: 
سادت حالة من الحزن بين  المسلمين والأقباط بقرية سلام التابعة لمركز أسيوط مسقط رأس البابا شنودة  حزنا علي فراقه. وقرر مسلمو القرية إقامة سرادق عزاء بالقرية التي تبعد عن  مدينة أسيوط 11كم ولم تمتد لها يد التطوير حتي الآن فشوارعها ضيقة وطرقها  غير ممهدة وبيوتها صغيرة متهدمة تشبه بعضها ولا تستطع التفرقة بين بيوت  المسلمين والأقباط إلا من خلال الآيات القرآنية أو الصلبان المرسومة علي  أبوابها. 
القرية التي يزيد عدد  المسيحيين بها علي 7آلاف لا يوجد بها كنيسة واحدة للأرثوذكس. مما يدفعهم  للذهاب لكنيسة أبوسيفين بمنفلوط التي تبعد حوالي 25كيلو عن القرية. 
ما يثير العجب قيام اللودرات  فور إعلان خبر الوفاة بتمهيد الطريق إلي منزل البابا وهو ما رصدته  ¢الجمهورية¢ أثناء رصدها الحزن والروايات التي يتذكرها أهالي القرية من  أقاربه والمسلمين عن الفقيد. 
قال بهاء الدين فاروق ¢مسلم¢  وأحد جيرانه والدة البابا فارقت الحياة بعد ثلاثة أيام من مولده مصابة بحمي  النفاس وأرضعته بعض السيدات ¢مسلمات ومسيحيات¢ وعندما بلغ سنه 9 سنوات  أخذه أخواله وقاموا بتربيته وتفرقت عائلة البابا شنودة في كل المحافظات  وأكثرهم في الإسكندرية والقاهرة وبقي منها القليل من أبناء العمومة في سلام  حيث تعيش القرية حالة من الحزن الشديد علي فقيدها ¢نظير جيد روفائيل¢  المعروف كنسيا باسم ¢البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة  المرقسية¢. 
أكد فاروق أن الحزن يخيم علي  أهالي القرية من المسلمين والمسحيين واجتمعوا ليلة أمس متفقين جميعا علي  إقامة سرادق عقب دفن الجثمان يتلقي فيه جميع أبناء القرية العزاء في  فقيدهم. 
قالت تريزة سعد الله ابنة عمة  البابا شنودة إن منزلها ملاصق لمنزل البابا شنودة حيث كان يسكن وهو طفل  صغير. وكان ¢الطفل نظير¢ وهو صغير منطوي علي نفسه لا يميل إلي اللعب مع  أقرانه. وما زال المنزل كما هو لم يحدث به أي تطوير أو إصلاح طلبا لبركة  البابا. ومنذ غادر البابا القرية لم يأت إليها مرة أخري لكنه كان يذكرها في  لقاءاته التليفزيونية. لكن وللحقيقة لم تستفيد القرية من قداسته إلا ظهور  اسمها عبر وسائل الإعلام. 
وأضاف موريس غرسا جرجس أحد  أقارب البابا إن القرية جميعها مسلمين وأقباط خيم عليهم الحزن عقب سماع خبر  الوفاة. لأنه كان رمزا لها. وقال¢ أشعر بالراحة كلما مررت أمام بيت  البابا. وكان والدي يحكي لنا عن أهم الأشياء والصعوبات التي واجهها البابا  شنودة في حياته فقد ولد يتيما وخسر والده أموالا كثيرة في التجارة وتزوج  والده من أخري بعد وفاة والدته. وترك أبوه سلام وذهب ليعيش في مدينه أسيوط  مع زوجته الجديدة ليربي البابا أخوه الأكبر. ¢روفائيل¢ وكان مدرسا وسمعت  انه جاء زيارة لمنزلهم وكان وقتها عمره 12سنة ولم يطل الزيارة وسافر بعدها  ولم يرجع إلي سلام مرة أخري. وسوف نسافر لتشييع جثمانه وعقب عودتنا للقرية  نقيم سرادق لتلقي العزاء. 
قال سيد سليمان صاحب محل  بقاله إنه اجتمع أهالي القرية بالأمس مسلمين ومسيحيين لتحديد يوم لإقامة  سرادق عزاء وجاء إلي القرية اللواء يعقوب الأمام سكرتير عام المحافظة  للترتيبات وجلس معنا لبحث هذا الأمر وسوف يقف أهالي القرية مسلمين ومسيحيين  لتلقي العزاء
أكد مرزوق رياض ملك ¢مهندس  زراعي¢ واحد أقاربه أنهم عرفوا خبر وفاته عبر التليفزيون وقد أصاب القرية  الحزن الشديد عليه وهو كان لا يفرق بين احد ويستقبل الجميع بروح طيبة  والجميع عنده أخوه.​
الجمهورية
​

*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*حسنى مبارك ينشر نعيا للبابا شنوده






*​*
أكد مصدر أمني أن جمال مبارك المحبوس بسجن طره سلم اداره  السجن خطاب يطلب فيه السماح لزوجته خديجه الجمال بزياره استثنائيه من أجل  ابلاغها بعمل نعي في صفحة وفيات اهرام الجمعه بوفاه البابا شنوده بأسمه  واسم والده الرئيس السابق محمد حسني مبارك نظرأً للعلاقه الوطيده التي كانت  بين والده وبين الراحل بطريرك الكرازه المرقصيه البابا شنوده .

واضاف المصدر ان اداره السجن لم ترد حتي الان علي طلب جمال مبارك في السماح لزوجته بزياره استثنائيه .




*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

بالفيديو: مجلس الشعب يقف دقيقة حداد وبعض السلفيين يجلسون فى اماكنهم ​

 الاثنين     19     مارس 2012 - 54: 12 م     +





​ 
​ 

  كتب" عماد توماس 

 طلب الدكتور" سعد الكتاتنى"، رئيس مجلس الشعب، من اعضاء المجلس الوقوف  دقيقة حداد على وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث، 

ووقف معظم الاعضاء ماعدا بعض من  السلفيين ظلوا جالسين في  اماكنهم.   وقدم عدد من رؤساء الهيئات البرلمانية  كلمات تعزية في فى وفاة  البابا شنودة. 

وقال الشيخ السيد عسكر، لقد تعلمنا  من ديننا عندما تنزل  بنا هذه المصائب نقول ان لله وان اليه راجعون   العين  لا تدفع وان القلب  ليحزن زلا نقول الا ما يرضى ربنا، مقدما  خالص العزاء  للامة فى هذا المصاب  للجلل والبقاء لله وحده   وقال عزاء الحكومة ان البابا  علما من اعلام  الكنيسة ورجلا وطنيا، 

وكان تموذجا فى البذل والعطاء، وكل من  عرفه عن قرب كان  حريضا على استقرار الوطن   وفى سياق متصل قرر المشير  طنطاوى اعلان الحداد  العام غدا لرحيل البابا شنودة 


  الأقباط متحدون




للمشاهده




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIKhhTnwW8A&feature=player_embedded










=​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*المصرى اليوم وأول وآخر حوار رياضى مع البابا شنودة*



*ياسر أيوب يكتب : البابا والرياضة





*​*​١٩/ ٣/ ٢٠١٢
​

قبل سنين طويلة.. ذهبت إلى الكاتدرائية لأجرى أول وآخر حوار رياضى مع  البابا شنودة طيلة حياته.. وامتد اللقاء الذى كان مقررا ألا يزيد على  ثلاثين دقيقة إلى ساعتين ونصف الساعة.. ورغم ذلك لم ينته الحوار والكلام عن  مصر والكنيسة والجسد وكرة القدم.. فدعانى البابا لمصاحبته يوما كاملا فى  وادى النطرون نستكمل الحوار.. ومنذ ذلك اليوم البعيد وأنا أتابع رؤية  البابا للكنيسة والرياضة وكرة القدم كما شرحها لى كثيرا وطويلا.. وكيف  تحولت هذه الرؤية إلى دورى لكرة القدم داخل الكنيسة بدأ قبل عشر سنين من  الآن، وبات يضم أكثر من عشرة آلاف لاعب يلعبون فى سبعمائة فريق يتنافسون  جميعهم على كأس البابا شنودة.. ثم أصبحت تلك الرؤية منهجا كنسيا تعامل مع  كرة القدم باعتبارها مرآة تعكس كثيرا من الأوضاع والأشواك والأوجاع  السياسية والاجتماعية.
ولاأزال أذكر آخر ما قاله البابا عن كرة القدم قبل رحلته الأخيرة مع المرض  والألم حين أكد أن مشهد الدورى المصرى الحالى يعنى.. أكثر جدا من مشاهد  سياسية أخرى متعددة.. انعزال الأقباط أو عزلهم وغياب حقوق كثيرة كان من  المفترض أن تكون لهم كمواطنين مصريين.. وسواء كان الاتفاق أو الاختلاف مع  البابا فى رؤيته ودواعيها وأسبابها.. فقد كان البابا شنودة بالفعل رجلا  استثنائيا.. حكيما وعميقا ورائعا.. ورأيت فيه أحد العشاق الكبار لمصر..  رأيته واحدا من قليلين جدا أدركوا أن حياة الناس الحقيقية ليست طول الوقت  هى هذه العناوين الكبيرة والكلمات الزاعقة، وإنما التى معظم أوقاتها تلك  الأشياء والتفاصيل الصغيرة. ولهذا لم يكن البابا مثل كثير من السياسيين  والمثقفين والمفكرين الكبار يحتقر كرة القدم أو يتعالى عليها.. بل على  العكس.. كان يراها أهم وأعمق وأجمل من أن تكون مجرد لعبة.. وقال لى إنهم فى  الفاتيكان استخدموا كرة القدم دفاعا عن كنيستهم حتى تزداد اقترابا من  الناس ولا تنفصل عن دنياهم.
وأذكر أن البابا شنودة فى أول عظة له بعد ثورة يناير.. أصغى لكثير من هموم  الناس ومواجعهم وشكاواهم وبدأ يرد على أسئلتهم.. وبعد كثير من الأسئلة..  فوجئ البابا بزوجة تشكو له زوجها الذى يشجع الزمالك ويقوم بالتشاجر معها  ويغضب عليها ويسىء معاملتها إن لم يفز الزمالك فى أى مباراة.. فلم ير  البابا أنه لم يكن يليق بهذه المرأة أن تقول ذلك أمامه، وبعد طرح كثير من  القضايا الدينية والسياسية والاجتماعية.. فهى تسأل عن حياتها وعن كرة  القدم.. ولهذا ابتسم البابا وقال لهذه الزوجة إنه يطلب منها تشجيع الزمالك  مثل زوجها حتى يسعد الاثنان معا إن فاز ويغضبا معا إن خسر.. 
وعلى الرغم من رؤيته واقتناعه بأهمية كرة القدم ومكانتها.. إلا أن طفولة  البابا شنودة لم تشهد إلا عشق القراءة والكتب.. أما اللعب فلم يعرفه البابا  صغيرا أو كبيرا.. مارس بعض التدريبات فى حصة الألعاب بالمدرسة الثانوية..  لكنه بعدها لم يلعب أبدا.. وقد ألححت عليه لأعرف ماذا لعب البابا شنودة وهو  طفل صغير.. فقال إنه لم يلعب.. ثم عاد وقال إنه لا يذكر.. ولكننى استأذنته  فى الإلحاح على سؤالى وأن يسمح لى بالتفتيش فى ذاكرته وأيامه.. وفجأة توقف  البابا ضاحكا قائلا: نعم.. أتذكر الآن أننى لعبت كرة السلة وتنس الطاولة..  بل تذكر البابا وهو يواصل الضحك أنه كان يحتفظ بصورة له وهو يلعب كرة  السلة، لكنه لا يعرف الآن أين اختفت تلك الصورة.. 
وقال البابا أيضا إنه أبدا لم يلعب كرة القدم ولا يشاهد مبارياتها.. لكنه  يعرف أسماء بعض نجومها ويأمر دائما بالصلاة قبل كل مباراة مهمة وحاسمة  لمنتخب مصر.. وعاش البابا يدعو طول الوقت حتى وفاته إلى ضرورة الالتفات  بشكل آخر للرياضة وكرة القدم.. أكثر عمقا ورقيا مما هو حاصل حتى الآن..  رؤية ستتحقق بالفعل.. ولكن بعد غياب البابا شنودة ورحيله عن دنيانا.


​المصرى اليوم
​​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

* صفحات مشرفة من تاريخ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*​*
  يمثل البطريرك في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية أعلى سلطة دينية، ولذلك  فأن مكانته -أو إذا جاز لنا التعبير جلوسه على كرسي مار مرقس- تحظى بلفت  أنظــــارأتباع مذهبه عامة، وشـــــعب كنيسته بصفة خاصـــة.    
     و البطريرك هو خليفة السيد المسيح ورسله، والحــاكم في عقد شرعه، واسم  البطريرك مأخوذ من مفهوم الأبوة، فمـــعناه الأب الأول، وهناك أربعة  بطاركة في العالم وهم بطاركة الإسكندرية وروما والقسطنطينية وإنطاكية.   
    وقـــداسة  البطريرك شنودة الثالث البابا(117)،من مواليد 3 أغسطس1923م،  وكان أسمه العلمانى"نظير جيد روفــائيل" تلقى تعليمه الأولى الأبتدائى  والأعدادى،  بمدارس عديدة من مدن مصر لظروف أنتقال أخيه الأكبر لطبيعة  عمـله،وهو الذى تولى تربيته بعد وفــاة والديه،وإلتـــحق بالمرحلـــة  الثانوية بمدرسة شبرا الثانوية،ثم إلتحق بجامعة فـؤاد الأول (جامـعة  القاهرة حاليا) وتخرج فى قســـم التاريخ،فى عام 1947م،ثم إلتحق بكــلية  الضباط الأحتياط بسلاح الأشارة بالقـــــوات المسلحة،وفى أواخر منتصف القرن  ذهب للرهبنة بدير السريان بمنطقة وادى النـطرون، بمحافظة البحيرة،ثم تم  رسامته أسقفاً للتعليم العام،ثم بطريريكاً ليصبح البابا رقـــم (117) فى 14  نوفمبر 1971م،وتنيح عن عالمنا الفانى فى تمام الساعة الخامسة من مساء يوم  السبت الموافـق 17 مارس 2012م،بعد أن قـــضى على الأرض 14 يوم و7 شهور و88  سنة،الرب ينيح نفسه بين أحضان القديسين.  
    وكان قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث هو المسئول عن كل شيء،وبالرغم من ذلك  لا يمتلك اتخاذ القرار منفرداًً، لان الكنيسة القبطية تتميز –على مر العصور  – بمسحة ديمقراطية لا تخلو منها عملية صنع القرار في هذه المؤسسة الدينية،  فعلى الرغم من احتلال البابا قمة الهرم القيادي في المؤسسة الكنيسة، وما  له من قداسة دينية إلا أنه كان لا يستطيع الانفراد باتخاذ القرار.       ويرجع ذلك إلى أن قداسة البابا شنودة قدر مسؤليته كـ "رئيس الأساقفة " وفهم  أن اختياروه –بعد مشيئة الله- وكرزوه، لذلك  والتى تتضمنه  وثيقــة تكريز  البابا والتى تقول على لسان بعض الأساقفة: " لكي يرعانا بكل الرأفـة  والوادعـــة "ولذلك نفذها البابا شنودة الثالث فخدم شعبه بأمانه.   
   والبابا شنــــــودة الثالث البابا رقم (117) المتنيح فى 17 مارس 2012م،  بذل المزيد تنفيذاً لمسئوليته كبطريرك على المناطق التي تم رسامته عليها  بعد اختياره، واعتماده،  فقام بنشر الكرازة بها،فى  (مصر ) وكل إفريقيا  وبلاد المهجر.    وفي أواخر القرن العشرين نال البابا شنودة الثالث  البطريرك(117) مكانة كبيرة لدى المسلمين على مستوى مصر والعــالم العربي  لمواقفه الوطنية البارزة، وخاصة مشكلة فلسطين ولرفضه التام دخولها إلا مع  المسلمـــين، فلـــــقبوه بـ ( بابا العرب) ولايزال يعرف بهذا اللقب.      وأيضا يذكر التاريخ أن قداسته البابا شنودة الثالث،البطريرك (117)، يعد من  البطاركة المسئولين عن صناعة" الميرون " ( الزيت الـــمقدس)، فى  أعــــــــوام (1981م/1987م/1993م/ 1995/2004م/2005).    
   وأخيراً،فى هذه اللحظة الفارقة من تاريخ مصر،وتاريخ كنيستنا القبطية  اتقدم بالعزاء لكل شعب كنيستنا فى جميع ربوع المسكونة، قـــال يسوع: "أنا  هو القيامة والحياة، من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل من كان حيا وآمن بي فلن  يموت الى الأبد" (يوحنا 25:11- 26).) "ثم لا أريد ان تجهلوا أيها الاخوة  من جهة الراقدين، لكي لا تحزنوا كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهــــم. لأنه إن  كنا نؤمـــن أن يسوع مات وقــام، فكذلك الراقـــدون بيســــوع سيحضرهم الله  ايضا معه. فإننا نقول لكم هذا بكلمة الرب. إننا نحن الاحياء البـــاقين  إلى مجيء الرب، لا نسبــق الراقدين. لأن الرب نفسه بهتاف، بصوت رئيس  ملائكـة وبوق الله، ســوف ينزل من السماء، والامــــــوات في المسيح  سيقومون أولا. ثم نحن الأحياء الباقين سنخطف جميعـــا معهم في السحب  لمــــلاقاة الرب في الهواء . وهكذا نكون كل حين مع الرب، لذلك عزوا بعضكم  بعضا بهذا الكلام" 



*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*" قصر الدوبارة" الانجيلية تودع البابا بترانيم حزينة وتأملات واشعار البابا وفيلم تسجيلي عنه 





*​ *
 ودعت الكنيسة الانجيلية بقصر الدوبارة، البابا شنودة  الثالث، خلال اجتماعها الرئيسي مساء اليوم الأحد، بترانيم حزينة منها   ترنيمة  "قلبي الخفاق" من كلمات البابا شنودة   واذاعت الكنيسة مقتطفات  وكلمات وأشعار البابا شنودة وعرضت فيلم تسجيلي قصير عن حياته واهم المحطات  في حياته.
    وقال القس "سامح حنا"، أحد رعاة الكنيسة، ان الكنيسة بكل طوائفها  فقدت  أب وقيمة عظيمة وقيمة روحية داخل مصر، كان يقول دائما وسط التحديات "ربنا  بموجود" فكان يضع ثقته في الله ونادى بالصوم والصلاة. وقدم نيابة عن شعب  ورعاة الكنيسة تعزية لكل المصريين. 
   وقدم الدكتور القس "ناجى موريس" راعى بالكنيسة، الشكر لله لأنه يقيم عبر  العصور اجيال و رجال امناء يستأمنهم على المسؤولية ويعطيهم النعمة.   وقدم  الشكر لله من اجل حياة البابا وسنين خدمته الطويلة كنموذج للعطاء والمحبة  والقدرة على امتصاص الصدمات وتخطى العقبات والتمسك بالرجاء. وان البابا   فتح قلبه لشعبة واحتواهم بالحب وصار نموذج لتكريس النفس والقلب لله ولخدمة  الكنيسة. 
   وقال "موريس"، أن البابا احب الله من كل قلبه واشتاق ان يكون معه بعيدا  عن حدود الجسد وهو الآن  في احضان المسيح الذى احبه   وطالب "موريس"، من  الله ان يعزى  الشعب في كل مكان وأن يرفع الشعب اعينه نحو الله اله كل  تعزية، لتطمئن القلوب وليقيم الله رجلا يحمل الراية والرسالة ويقود الكنيسة  من امجاد الى امجاد   واختتم راعى الكنيسة الانجيلية بقصر الدوباره بدعوته  لله ان يمسح الدموع ويقرب النفوس، مؤكدا على ان حتى في انتقال البابا هناك  شعور بالمحبة بين فئات الشعب المصري. 












=​ *


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*خبراء مفرقعات لتأمين الكاتدرائية.. وتعزيز شارع رمسيس أمنيًا ومروريًا
*​*
جنازة البابا تقلب الخطة المرورية للعاصمة ثلاثة أيام
​
*​*





يوم الإثنين 19 مارس 2012 - 9:35 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة
​

نهى عاشور وأمانى أبوالحسنأعدت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية  خطة شاملة لتأمين القاهرة وضواحيها خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة، التى  تشهد حالة ترقب ووصول عدد من الشخصيات العامة والسياسية ورؤساء بعض الدول،  للمشاركة فى تشييع جنازة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الاسكندرية  وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، بالإضافة لخطة تغيير حركة المرور فى العاصمة  طوال الثلاثة أيام القادمة لاستيعاب الزحام المتوقع مع تشييع جثمانه.

وتشمل خطة التأمين التى أشرف عليها وزير الداخلية، محمد ابراهيم، بالتعاون  مع قوات الجيش، انتشارا كثيفا لقوات الشرطة بزيها الرسمى وأخرى بزى مدنى  حول مقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، والمناطق المؤدية لها، وإحاطة  الكاتدرائية بمدرعات وقوات من الجيش والشرطة.

وعلى جانب محطات المترو القريبة من مقر الكاتدرائية، خاصة محطات رمسيس  وغمرة والدمرداش والعباسية، اعدت الأجهزة الأمنية عدة كردونات امنية حول  محطات المترو.

وأعدت الإدارة العامة بمرور القاهرة خطة لتعديل مسار حركة المرور طوال الثلاثة أيام القادمة، حتى تشييع جنازة البابا.

وشملت الخطة، التى أشرف عليها رئيس الإدارة، اللواء مصطفى راشد، إغلاقا  تاما لمنطقة شارع رمسيس أمام الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، وتغيير مسار  حركة السيارات فى منطقة وسط القاهرة والعباسية سواء لسيارات المواطنين أو  الشخصيات العامة.

وتؤمن الخطة مواكب الزعماء والشخصيات العامة ووضع جدول زمنى محدد قبل بدء  نقل المواكب من المطار إلى مقر الكنيسة بالعباسية، وعدم السماح بالجمع بين  موكبين فى وقت واحد. تغيير مستمر للدوريات الأمنية على كل الطرق المؤدية  الى مطار القاهرة والكاتدرائية بمشاركة قوات الجيش.

وشملت الخطة منع مسار السيارات القادمة من كوبرى أكتوبر ناحية منزل جعفر  المؤدى إلى غمرة، وعلى سائقى السيارات الاستمرار فى السير أعلى الكوبرى على  أن يختار أحد الخيارات المتاحة إما بالنزول من منزل حدائق القبة أو شارع  العروبة أو شارع النصر أو شارع امتداد رمسيس.


​




​​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

* شاهد اول معجزة تقال الان لقداسة البابا شنوده










*​ 



للمشاهده  




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNRBJd30lW0&feature=player_embedded





=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*دير الأنبا بيشوي يستعد لاستقبال جثمان البابا.. وتمهيد طريق مراسم الوداع الأخير





*​*

استعد دير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون لاستقبال جثمان  البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، وذلك  تنفيذا لوصيته بالدفن داخل الدير الذي كان يلجأ إلية إما للتعبد والخلوة  والتأمل في الملكوت، أو للتعبير عن احتجاجة لأمر يرفضه. 

‏تأسس الدير في أواخر القرن الرابع الميلادي تحت قيادة الأنبا بيشوي، كتجمع  رهباني يشمل كنيسة وقلايات (سكن الرهبان)، وبئر مياه بدون أسوار، ويتكون  الدير من 3 طوابق الأول منها يشمل مطحنة غلال ومعصرة زيت، ومخازن، والطابق  الثاني به مدخل الحصن عن طريق كوبري متحرك وبه فرن وكنيسة القديسة العذراء  مريم، والثالث وهو السطح وبه كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل ومغارتين. 

وكان الدير يحتل مكانة خاصة في قلب البابا شنودة، ففيه علم بنبأ توليه  بطريرك الكرازة، وبين جدرانه قضي 4 سنوات كاملة خلال فترة خلافته مع الرئيس  السادات، كما كان المكان الذي يلجأ إليه البابا للخلوة والعبادة والتأمل  في الملكوت. 

ويقول الأب صرابامون، مدير العلاقات العامة بدير الأنبا بيشوي: إن البابا  شنودة كان أبا بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معاني الحنان والعطف والمحبة لأولادة،  ويضيف كان يأتي للرهبنة والخلوة والتأمل لعبادة الرب، وهذا هو مصدر قوته،  ويضيف عندما كان يلتقي بنا كان يسألنا دوما "كيف هي علاقتكم بالرب؟" ويؤكد  أن محبة الناس لنا من محبتنا للرب، ولهذا فإن رحيله عنا أحزننا جميعا. 

ويكشف صرابامون أن آخر مرة قام فيها البابا بزيارة الدير كانت في أعقاب  حادث كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية ومن يومها حالت ظروفة الصحية دون زيارة  الدير. 

وأضاف أن البابا شنودة الثالث تعهد بتعمير دير القديس الأنبا بيشوي، فرسم  له نيافة الأنبا صرابامون أسقفا ورئيسا للدير سنة 1975، وأسس مقر بابويا في  الدير يقضي فية بضعة أياما أسبوعيا تقريبا، وبفضل صلواتهما وعملهما الدائم  زاد عدد الرهبان كما اهتم بتعمير الدير وزيادة الإنشاءات لسكن الرهبان  ومكتبة ضخمة للإطلاع. 

أما القمص متاري حبيب، مدير مكتب الأنبا باخوميوس مطران البحيرة والخمس مدن  الغربية، أكد أن جميع مواقف البابا شنودة الثالث تؤكد أنه كان إنسانًا  قويًا وطنيًا محبًا للجميع شديد الذكاء والمحبة والإطلاع، فهو الذي قال "لن  أذهب إلى القدس إلا ومعي إخواني المسلمين". 

وأضاف أنه على الرغم من مشاغله المتعددة كبطريرك ومسؤلياته الكبيرة عن  رعاياه في مصر وخارجها، كان البابا حريصا على الخلوة والتعبد والتأمل في  الملكوت، ولهذا كان يأتي إلى الدير 3 مرات أسبوعيا. 

من جانبه، أوضح محمد مكرم، رئيس مدينة وادي النطرون، أن العمل يجري علي قدم  وساق لرصف وتمهيد طريق يربط ما بين الطريق الصحراوي عند الكيلو 103 ودير  الأنبا بيشوي والذي يبعد نحو 8 كيلومترات عن الطريق، وذلك بهدف تسهيل  مراسيم أعمال الدفن، خاصة وأن مدخل المدينة لا يصلح للسير من خلاله بسبب  أعمال الحفر الجارية في مشروع الصرف الصحي. وأضاف أنه يجري تجهيز مساحة من  الأرض الفضاء المجاورة للدير، لاستيعاب سيارات المشيعين في الجنازة.




*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*البحيرة تستعد لاستقبال جثمان البابا شنودة لدفنه فى دير الأنبا بيشوى







*​*
​**الإثنين، 19 مارس 2012 - 11:03​**
تجرى حالياً استعدادات قصوى  من قبل رجال الشرطة والجيش ومجلس مدينة وادى النطرون، بمحافظة البحيرة،  لاستقبال جثمان البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة  المرقسية، حيث من المقرر دفنه فى دير الأنبا بيشوى بصحراء وادى النطرون غدا  (الثلاثاء)، بناءً على وصيته.

وتجرى الاستعدادات على قدم وساق لاستقبال الجثمان، والذى سيصل على طائرة  عسكرية، ليلقى مثواه الأخير ويدفن فى دير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون.

وقام مجلس المدينة بتزويد مهبط الطائرة ومبنى الدير بالإنارة اللازمة، وقام  بمساعدة أفراد من الجيش والشرطة بتجهيز جانبى الطريق الذى يصل إلى الدير  مباشرة ليستوعب الأعداد الكبيرة المتوقع حضورها، ولتفادى الزحام الشديد  داخل المدينة، على أن يستعان برجال المرور فى تسيير الحركة المرورية فى ذلك  اليوم حتى لا يحدث تكدس وزحام شديد.

ويعتبر دير الأنبا بيشوى هو المكان المفضل للبابا شنودة، ففى هذا الدير تم  إخباره بنبأ انتخابه بطريرك للكنيسة القبطية فى نوفمبر 1971، وفيه أيضاً  قضى أكثر من سنتين رهناً للإقامة الجبرية بعد قيام الرئيس السادات بالتحفظ  عليه وتحديد إقامته به، على خلفية أحداث الفتنة الطائفية بالزاوية الحمراء.

وكان البابا شنودة يقيم ثلاثة أيام فى الأسبوع بهذا الدير طوال السنوات  الماضية وحتى وفاته. والجدير بالذكر أن دير الأنبا بيشوى يعد من أهم  المناطق الأثرية فى مصر، فيرجع تاريخ إنشائه إلى القرن الرابع عشر، وهو  أكبر أديرة وادى النطرون، وتبلغ مساحته نحو فدانين، ويضم خمس كنائس أكبرها  كنيسة "الأنبا بيشوى"، بجانب مبنى للضيافة وحديقة واسعة ومكتبة، وفيه  العديد من الأماكن الأثرية المميزة مثل المائدة الأثرية وبئر الشهداء،  بجانب العديد من الأماكن التى يقطن بها الرهبان.

​**



​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*البابا شنوده كان يعلم بوقت نياحته وأرسل كاهن لتفقد مدفنه وإعداده وتجهيزه








الاثنين	 ١٩	 مارس ٢٠١٢ - ١٦: ١٠ ص
*​*
كتبت: أماني موسى

علمت الأقباط متحدون من أحد رهبان دير الأنبا بيشوي أن قداسة البابا شنوده  كان قد أرسل قبيل نياحته بخمسة عشر يومًا أحد الكهنة لدير الأنبا بيشوي  ليتفقد مكان مدفنه وليقوم بتجهيز وإعداد المكان وكأنه كان علم بأنه سينتقل  بعد أيام قليلة. هذا وقد توافد عدد من الأقباط لدير الأنبا بيشوي استعداد  لاستقبال جثمان قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث. يذكر إن قداسة البابا شنوده كان  قد أوصى بدفنه في دير القديس الأنبا بيشوي. 

​


​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*شاهد صورة للبابا شنودة وهو بيتابع الجرايد



*​*

​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*نداء هام من دير الانبا بيشوى



 عاجل  يعتذر دير القديس العظيم  الانبا  بيشوى بوادى النطرون عن استقبال الرحلات والزوار نهائيا غدا الثلاثاء 20  مارس على ان يتم فتح الزياره و استقبال الزوار لاخذ بركه قداسه البابا  شنوده الثالث يوم الاربعاء 21 مارس وعلى ابن الطاعه تحل البركه



*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*«الداخلية» تعزي الأقباط العاملين بها في وفاة البابا شنودة





*​* 

**
Mon, 19/03/2012 - 12:15


​ بعث   محمد إبراهيم،وزير الداخلية، ببرقية عزاء لأعضاء هيئة الشرطة الأقباط جاء   بها «ببالغ الحزن والأسى أنعى للإخوة المسيحيين من القيادات والضباط   والعاملين المدنيين والأمناء والمساعدين والمندوبين والصف والجنود والخفراء   والمجندين، فقيد مصر قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك   الكرازة المرقسية».
 وأضافت البرقية «لقد فقدت مصر رمزاً من رموز الوطنية   المشرفة المعروفة بمواقفها المخلصة التي كانت تُعلى دوماً رفعة مصر  وشأنها،  وأحد دعائم استقرارها ووحدتها الوطنية، ندعو الله العالي القدير  أن يعوض  مصر عنه خيراً وأن يلهمنا والشعب المصري الصبر والسلوان في فقيدها  العزيز».
 





​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*فيديو البابا شنوده لست اريد شيئاً من العالم لو كان ما اريده في العالم لتحولت الارض الي سماء مبروك يابابا حصلت علي ما تريد

للمشاهده


*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujydIPk7D74&feature=player_embedded
*

=
*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*بطريرك إثيوبيا يشارك فى مراسم تشييع  جثمان البابا شنودة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






بطريرك إثيوبيا يشارك فى مراسم تشييع جثمان البابا شنودة

يشارك بطريرك الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الإثيوبية أبونا  باولوس على رأس  وفد من كبار رجال الكنيسة فى مراسم تشييع جثمان قداسة  البابا شنودة الثالث،  بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية بعد غد  الثلاثاء.

وقال سفير مصر لدى إثيوبيا، محمد فتحى إدريس، لمراسل  وكالة أنباء  الشرق الأوسط، إن البطريرك الإثيوبى أبونا باولوس والوفد  المرافق، وكذلك  ممثل الكنيسة القبطية المصرية لدى إثيوبيا الراهب القس  سيدراك بيشوى  سيغادرون أديس أبابا مساء غد الإثنين، متوجهين إلى القاهرة  للمشاركة فى  مراسم تشييع جثمان قداسة البابا شنودة.

أضاف السفير إدريس، الذى سيكون فى وداع الوفد الكنسى  الإثيوبى، أن  الكنسية الأرثوذكسية الإثيوبية تلقت خبر وفاة البابا شنودة  بمشاعر من الأسى  فى ضوء العلاقات القوية والوثيقة التى تربط بين أبونا  باولوس، والبابا  شنودة الثالث وبين قيادتى الكنيستين الأرثوذكسية  الإثيوبية، والقبطية  المصرية.

وأشار إلى أن هناك علاقة روحية قوية تربط بين  الكنيستين فى البلدين  وبين شعبى البلدين، مشيرا إلى زيارة أبونا باولوس  للقاهرة فى نوفمبر الماضى  للمشاركة فى الاحتفال بالعيد الأربعين لتجليس  قداسة البابا شنودة على كرسى  مار مرقس الرسول فى 17 نوفمبر1971.

وقال السفير إدريس إن أبونا باولوس حرص فى ضوء هذه  العلاقات  المتميزة على المشاركة فى مراسم تشييع جثمان البابا شنودة، الذى  يحظى  بتقدير بالغ ومكانة رفيعة لدى الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الإثيوبية  وقيادتها،  وكذلك لدى الشعب الإثيوبى الذى مازال يذكر زيارته إلى أديس  أبابا عام 2008  والتى حظيت باهتمام كبير على المستويين الرسمى والشعبى.

السفارة المصرية فى أثيوبيا تفتح سجل تعازى فى وفاة البابا شنودة

أعلنت السفارة المصرية بأديس أبابا، اليوم، عن فتح  سجل لتقبل  التعازى فى وفاة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية  وبطريرك  الكرازة المرقسية، اعتبارا من صباح غد، الاثنينن ولمدة أسبوع  لاستقبال  المسئولين وأعضاء السلك الدبلوماسى المعتمدين بأديس أبابا  والمواطنين  المصريين والأثيوبيين الراغبين فى تقديم العزاء.

وقال السفير المصرى لدى إثيوبيا محمد فتحى إدريس، إن  مصر فقدت شخصية  وطنية كبيرة وتحظى بمكانة رفيعة أسهمت بقدر وافر فى خدمة  الوطن وقضاياه،  معبرا عن أخلص تعازيه لجميع المصريين المقيمين فى أثيوبيا  وخاصة الإخوة  الأقباط.

وأضاف السفير إدريس، أن البابا شنودة يحظى كذلك  بتقدير بالغ ومكانة  كبيرة لدى الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الأثيوبية وقيادتها،  وكذلك لدى الشعب  الأثيوبى الذى ما زال يذكر زيارته إلى أديس أبابا فى عام  2008 والتى حظيت  باهتمام بالغ على المستويين الرسمى والشعبى.












*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*عاجل وهام جدااااا من نيافة الانبا بولا الان من داخل الكاتدرائية


**






*​*  للمشاهده 
*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ram3rZ9r1zg&feature=player_embedded




=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو شاهد الوضع الان من خارج الكاتدرائية






للمشاهده 


*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3SzOXv15BU&feature=player_embedded

=



*
*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*فيديو ابونا عبدالمسيح بسيط يشرح لماذا يجلس قداسه البابا عندما يتنيح على الكرسى ثلاثه ايام هام جدا









للمشاهده

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXqzwKxGmxE&feature=player_embedded

*
=
*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*ابونا مكارى ونياحه قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث والسماء هتختار البابا الجديد





 **







للمشاهده *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzxEwaCFPf4&feature=player_embedded





=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*بالفيــديو : الأب مكاري يونان: لهذه الأسباب عرضنا جثمان البابا












للمشاهده *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwdJwNGgz5M&feature=player_embedded


=
*
*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*الأنبا يؤانس يكشف أسرار أخر يومين فى حياة البابا

الإثنين، 19 مارس 2012 - 13:03




البابا شنودة
كتب نادر شكرى

كشف الأنبا يؤانس الذى ظل سكرتيرا للبابا شنودة مدة 21 عاما، عن آخر يومين   فى حياة البابا حيث قال: "كنت أظل مع البابا حتى الساعة الواحدة صباحا، ثم   يأتى أبونا بولس لأعود له فى السادسة صباحا مرة أخرى"، مضيفا "يوم الجمعة   ظللت معه حتى الخامسة والنصف صباح السبت". 

وأضاف يؤانس أن البابا قال: "فى حاجة مش قادر أطلعها"، ثم صمت بعدها وكان   يأخذ مسكنات كثيرة حتى يستطيع النوم من شدة الألم"، وقال إن البابا لم يترك   أى وصايا ولم يحدد من يأتى بعدها مضيفا "البابا ليس من هذا النوع"، وحول   مطلب دفنه بدير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون، قال "إن البابا طلب من الأنبا   صرابامون، رئيس الدير منذ 3 أشهر أن يدفن بالدير وتمت ذلك بموافقة  مكتوبة".

من جانب آخر كشف مصدر كنسى عن أن أحد الأساقفة كان مع البابا قبل رحيله   صباح السبت حيث طلب مباركته قبل أن يذهب لصلاة القداس فقال له البابا   شنودة: "قوله كفاية كده.. كفاية"، وأشار إلى أنه طلب من الله أن يريح نفسه   من الآلام حتى قبل الله نفسه الطاهر فى الخامسة والربع مساء، ليأخذ البابا   نفسا عميقا ويغلق عيناه لتفارقه الروح فى سلام.




*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*مجموعة اقوال معزية لقداسة البابا شنودة 






الله قد يسمح لقوى الشر أن تقوم علينا ، ولكنه فى نفس الوقت يأمر القوات السمائية أن تقف معنا وتحمينا . ونحن 
نغنى مع أليشع النبى الذى اجتاز نفس التجربة ونقول : "إن الذين معنا أكثر من الذين علينا " ويقول الرب 
لكل واحد منا : " لا تخش من خوف الليل ، ولا من سهم يطير فى النهار . يسقط   عن يسارك ألوف، وعن يمينك ربوات وأما أنت فلا يقتربون إليك " .
(البابا شنودة الثالث)

ما دامت الحرب للرب ، اعتمد عليه إذاً وليكن رجاؤك فيه ، مهما وقفت ضدك   خطية أو شهوة ، تجربة أو مشكلة ، ومهما وقف ضدك الناس الأشرار . 
(البابا شنودة الثالث)

إن كنت مصلوبًا وبخاصة من أجل الحق أو من أجل الإيمان ، فاعرف أن كل ألم   تقاسيه هو محسوب عند الله ، له إكليله فى السماء وبركته على الأرض . 
(البابا شنودة الثالث)

ثق أنك لست وحدك . أنت مُحاط بمعونة إلهية وقوات سمائية تحيط بك ، وقديسون يشفعون فيك 
(البابا شنودة الثالث)

لا تنظر إلى المشكلة ، إنما إلى الله الذى يحلها . شعورك بأن الله واقف معك فى 
مشكلتك يمنحك رجاء وقوة .
(البابا شنودة الثالث)


أقول لكل مَن فى ضيقة رددوا العبارات الثلاث الآتية : " كله للخير – مصيرها تنتهى –ربنا موجود " . 
(البابا شنودة الثالث)

إن الله لا يمنع الشدة عن أولاده ولا يمنع التجربة والضيقة ، ولكنه يعطى انتصارًا على الشدائد ويعطى احتمالاً وحلاً . 
(البابا شنودة الثالث)   * 

​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*خبر عااجل من الكاتدرائيه عن حضور صلاه الجناز البابا غدا
تم غلق ابواب الكاتدرائيه الان و لا يسمح احد من الزائرين بالدخول
بالنسبه لصلاه الجنازه غدا فلا يسمحبالدخول اثناء صلاه الجناز الا بدعوات خاصه توزع بالكنائس
مصدر الخبر قناه سى تى فى 




* 

​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*"الجنزورى" يتوجه لـ"الكاتدرائية" لتقديم واجب العزاء

                           الإثنين، 19 مارس  2012 - 13:30





                             رئيس مجلس الوزراء الدكتور كمال الجنزورى                         
 كتب محمد الجالى




توجه الدكتور كمال الجنزورى رئيس مجلس الوزراء إلى مقر   الكاتدرائية فى العباسية، وذلك لتقديم واجب العزاء بعد يومين من وفاة قداسة   البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، ولم  يرافق  الجنزورى أى أحد من صحفيى مجلس الوزراء واكتفى بكاميرا واحدة  للتليفزيون  المصرى.

كان الجنزورى أكد فى بيان عقب إعلان نبأ وفاة البابا مباشرة أن مصر فقدت   رجلا وطنيا مخلصا كان حريصا على الوحدة الوطنية طيلة اعتلائه للكرسى   البابوى. 






اليوم السابع
*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*صورة الصندوق الذى سيوضع فية جثمان حبيبنا الغالى البابا شنودة




* 











=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*مدير أمن القاهرة يصل   الكاتدرائية.. والشرطة العسكرية تنظم دخول الأقباط لتوديع البابا.. ومراسم   الصلاة تبدأ غدا الحادية عشرة صباحا.. ونقل جسد البابا فى طائرة حربية   وموكب جنائزى بدير الأنبا بيشوى

الإثنين، 19 مارس 2012 - 13:22




الكاتدرائية المرقسية
كتب نادر شكري

وصل منذ قليل إلى الكاتدرائية المرقسية اللواء محسن مراد، مدير أمن   القاهرة، لمتابعة الترتيبات الأمنية الخاصة بالإعداد والتجهيز لمراسم صلاة   الجنازة التى ستقام غدا فى الحادية عشر صباحا، بحضور وفود أجنبية وسياسية   وشخصيات عامة لتوديع جثمان قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية   وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية.

ويتابع مدير الأمن سبل العمل المشترك مع الداخلية وقوات الجيش وفرق الكشافة   التابعة للكنيسة من أجل تنظيم دخول كبار الزوار إلى الكاتدرائية وعملية   التأمين الخارجى، وخروج الجثمان إلى محطة ألماظة الجوية ليتم نقله فى طائرة   حربية يرافقها طائرة أخرى لنقل بعض القيادات الكنسية من أعضاء المجمع   المقدس، ومنهم الأنبا بيشوى سكرتير المجمع وسكرتير البابا الأنبا أرميا   والأنبا يؤانس والأنبا بطرس، وبعض أعضاء المجمع ومنها الأنبا باخوميوس   المكلف بشئون القائم مقام والأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب والأنبا مرقس أسقف   شبرا.

وتبدأ مراسم الجنازة غدا فى الحادية عشرة صباحا، حيث يبدأ المقر البابوى فى   استقبال الوفود المعزية من العاشرة صباحا ويحضر بطريرك اثيوبيا الأنبا   باولو ومندوبا عن بابا الفاتيكان الأنبا بنديكت السادس عشر وبطريرك   الموارنة الأنبا ماربطرس الراعى وبطريرك الأرمن ورؤوساء الطوائف المسيحية   فى مصر، الدكتور صفوت البياضى رئيس الطائفة الإنجيلية والأنبا كيرلس وليم   القائم بأعمال بطريرك الكاثوليك والمطران منير حنا رئيس الكنيسة الأسقفية.

كما تستقبل الكنيسة شخصيات عامة من أعضاء مجلسى الشعب والشورى، وعددا من   الوزراء ولم يتم إخطار المقر البابوى حول إمكانية حضور رئيس الوزراء، كما   يحضر أيضا بعض سفراء الدول الأجنبية والمنظمات الدولية ورؤساء الطوائف   المسيحية الأجنبية.

ويقول الأنبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادى أن المراسم ستبدأ غدا بصلاة القداس   وصلاة خاصة تقال للبطريرك من جانب الأساقفة، ثم تقال كلمات التأبين وفى   نهاية الجنازة يتم حمل جسد البابا ووضعه فى نعشه المعد له ليتم وضعه فى   سيارة لينقل إلى قاعدة الماظة الجوية، ومن ثم ينقل فى طائرة حربية إلى مقر   دير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون لدفنه فى المزار المعد له ويتم عمل صلاة   خاصة واستقبال جنائزى للنعش من جانب الأساقفة والرهبان وبعد وضع النعش فى   المقبرة الخاصة التى أعدت له تبدأ صلوات التجنيز وطيب المقبرة بالحنوط من   خلال أعضاء المجمع المقدس وبعدها يترك لأخذ البركة من الزائرين.

من جانب آخر بدأت قوات الشرطة العسكرية أحكام السيطرة على مداخل ومخارج   الكاتدرائية وقامت بعملية تنظيم ودخول الأقباط الذين مازالوا يتوافدون على   الكاتدرائية لإلقاء نظرة الوادع على جثمان البابا ووقف بعض جنود الشرطة   العسكرية داخل الكنيسة، وأقاموا دروع بشرية أمام جثمان الراحل لتسهيل حركة   ألقاء النظرة وعدم التكدس بمساعدة فرق الكشافة وبعض الكهنة والأنبا   ثيؤدسيوس أسقف الجيزة والأنبا دانيال رئيس دير الأنبا بولا بالبحر الأحمر   اللذان فوض لهم من قبل المجمع المقدس الإشراف على عملية تنظيم مراسم   الصلاة.




*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*الأنبا بولا: إغلاق أبواب الكاتدرائية ولن يسمح بدخولها إلا لحاملى الدعوات

الإثنين، 19 مارس 2012 - 14:13




الأنبا بولا أسقف طنطا
كتب نادر شكرى

أكد الأنبا بولا، أسقف طنطا، أنه تم بالفعل إغلاق أبواب الكاتدرائية، ولن   يسمح لأحد، مهما كان، الدخول اليوم حتى يبدأ أفراد الشرطة العسكرية تجهيز   وإعداد مراسم الصلاة. 

وطالب الابنا بولا، فى كلمة أذاعها على الأقباط داخل الكنيسة الكبرى، أمام   جثمان البابا شنودة، أن يتعاون الجميع مع الشرطة العسكرية فى إخلاء ساحة   الكاتدرائية فوراًَ لبدء عمليات التجهيز.

وأضاف الأنبا بولا، أن غداًَ مراسم الصلاة الجنائزية، ولن يسمح لأحد   الاقتراب من أى شوارع مؤدية للكاتدرائية إلا لحاملى دعوات الحضور الصادرة   من المقر، وتم توزيع عدد منها على الكنائس والإبراشيات لاختيار عدد محدود   من كل كنيسة للحضور، مؤكداً أنه لن يسمح لأحد الاقتراب من أى شارع بمنطقة   العباسية سوى لحاملى الدعوات.




*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*بالصور.. استعدادات في «وادي النطرون» لاستقبال جثمان «البابا»

*
*

Mon, 19/03/2012 - 11:24

*​* 



تصوير المصري اليوم


تجرى  حاليًا استعدادات قصوى من قبل رجال الشرطة والجيش ومجلس مدينة وادي  النطرون بمحافظة البحيرة لاستقبال جثمان البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا  الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، الذي سيصل على طائرة عسكرية، حيث من  المقرر دفنه في دير الأنبا بيشوي بصحراء وادي النطرون، الثلاثاء، بناء على  وصيته.
وقام مجلس المدينة بتزويد مهبط الطائرة ومبنى الدير  بالإنارة اللازمة، وقام بمساعدة أفراد من الجيش والشرطة بتجهيز جانبي  الطريق الذي يصل إلى الدير مباشرة ليستوعب الأعداد الكبيرة المتوقع حضورها،  ولتفادي الزحام الشديد داخل المدينة.
ويعتبر دير الأنبا بيشوى هو المكان المفضل للبابا  شنودة، ففي هذا الدير تم إخباره بنبأ انتخابه بطريركًا للكنيسة القبطية في  نوفمبر 1971، وفيه أيضا قضى أكثر من سنتين رهن الإقامة الجبرية بعد قيام  الرئيس السادات بالتحفظ عليه وتحديد إقامته به، على خلفية أحداث الفتنة  الطائفية بالزاوية الحمراء.
وكان البابا شنودة يقيم ثلاثة أيام في الأسبوع بهذا الدير طوال السنوات الماضية وحتى وفاته.
جدير بالذكر أن دير الأنبا بيشوى يعد من أهم المناطق  الأثرية بمصر، فيرجع تاريخ إنشائه إلى القرن الرابع عشر، وهو أكبر أديرة  وادى النطرون، وتبلغ مساحته نحو فدانين، ويضم خمس كنائس، أكبرها كنيسة  «الأنبا بيشوى»، بجانب مبنى للضيافة، وحديقة واسعة ومكتبة، وفيه العديد من  الأماكن الأثرية المميزة مثل المائدة الأثرية وبئر الشهداء، بجانب العديد  من الأماكن التى يقطن بها الرهبان.
من ناحية أخرى يواصل القساوسة والكهنة التابعين  للكنيسة القبطية في المهجر وصولهم قادمين من عدة دول وقارات للمشاركة في  مراسم جنازة البابا، حيث وصل الأنبا أنطونيوس، أسقف عام شؤون أفريقيا،  قادمًا علي الطائرة المصرية من جوهانسبرج، ووصل الأنبا سرابامون، أسقف  عطبرة وأم درمان وشمال السودان والأقباط الأرثوذكس، قادمًا علي الطائرة  الكينية من نيروبي عن طريق الخرطوم، وعلى نفس الطائرة وصل الأنبا إيليا  أسقف الخرطوم.



*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*إعلان حالة الحداد العام غدًا لوفاة البابا شنودة.. واستعدادات عسكرية غير مسبوقة لتشييع جثمانه
مها سالم- أيمن حافظ
*​*




صدق  المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، على إعلان  حالة الحداد العام في جمهورية مصر العربية، غدًا الثلاثاء الموافق ٢٠ مارس،  وذلك لوفاة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة  المرقسية. 

جاء ذلك على الصفحة الرسمية للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة على "فيسبوك"، فى الرسالة رقم ٨ للمجلس العسكري.
​




​. 

على صعيد متصل تجري  القوات المسلحة استعدادات غير مسبوقة لتشييع جنازة البابا شنودة غداً، حيث  يشهد مطار شرق القاهرة العسكرى حالة طوارئ, وتم تخصيص طائرتين عسكريتين,  الأولى لنقل جثمان البابا إلى مثواه الأخير بدير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى  النطرون, والثانية لنقل المرافقين وعدد من الإعلاميين المشاركين فى مراسم  الدفن. 

وصرح اللواء حمدى  بدين مدير إدارة الشرطة العسكرية لـ "لبوابة الأهرام" أن هناك تنسيقا كاملا  بين الشرطة العسكرية والشرطة المدنية لتأمين الكاتدرائية والجنازة ودير  الأنبا بيشوى, وأكد اللواء بدين أن هناك حالة استنفار واجتماعات مشتركة  مستمرة نظرا لمكانة الفقيد ومستوى الضيوف المشاركين فى مراسم الجنازة  والدفن. 

وقال مصدر مسئول "لم  يتحدد بعد إن كان المشير طنطاوي سيشارك فى قداس صلاة الجنازة أم لا, لكن  المؤكد أن هناك تمثيلا على أعلى مستوى واستعدادات تجرى للتنسيق مع كل  الجهات لتخرج الجنازة بالشكل اللائق لرمز من أهم رموز الدولة المصرية".​
الاهرام 
​
*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*فيلم سيره العطاء  فيلم تحفة عن قصة حياه البابا شنوده الثالث الفيلم عبارة عن مسرح اسود  بتعليق الاعلامي اسامة منير وأشخاص تربطهم صداقة بقداسة البابا

الجزء الاول

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNdcVOriclo&feature=player_embedded
*

الجزء الثاني

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lg0cl1NyDk&feature=player_embedded
*

الجزء الثالث
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY35qU-F6-I&feature=player_embedded






*




*​ 


http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...منير وأشخاص تربطهم صداقة بقداسة البابا&src=sp


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

* فيديو عاااجل من داخل الكاتدرائيه بجوار جثمان البابا و وجود الشرطه العسكريه 






 
 *​ *


للمشاهده  


*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbMprbVNOmw&feature=player_embedded#!





=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو مزار ومدفن مثلث الرحمات البابا شنوده الثالث بدير الانيا بيشوى







*​ 


*

للمشاهده 
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxpPIlngkJQ&feature=player_embedded

=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*فيديو عاجل الان شوف عربيه الاسعاف اثناء خروجها من بابا الكاتدرائيه وماذا فعل بعدها الناس المنتظريين خارج الكاتدرائيه








للمشاهده

*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyX9WOSPLV8&feature=player_embedded
*


=



*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*النجار: نواب سلفيين خرجوا من جلسة الشعب قبل وقفة الحداد على البابا  







3/19/2012 1:34:00 PM
كتب - صبري سراج
أعلن النائب مصطفى النجار، الاثنين، عبر حسابه الشخصي على موقع التواصل   الاجتماعي '' فيسبوك '' أن النواب المنتمون للتيار السلفي قد قاطعوا حضور   الجلسة وأن من حضر منهم غادروا الجلسة قبل الوقوف دقيقة حدادا على روح   البابا شنودة الثالث.
وعلّق النجار على موقف النواب السلفيين قائلا: ''شكرا لكم.. أحزنتمونا جميعا''. 




*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*صور مزار ومدفن مثلث الرحمات البابا شنوده الثالث بدير الانيا بيشوى.


































*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو لقطات حصرية استعدادت دير الانبا بيشوى لاستقبال جثمان قداسة البابا شنودة


**







للمشاهده *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAZIobYL0rU&feature=player_embedded
*
=



*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*مبارك حزين على وفاة البابا.. وسوزان تعنف المسئولين بالمركز الطبي 







الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك    




   3/19/2012 2:45:00 PM
       كتب - أحمد الشريف:
كشفت مصادر خاصة بالمركز الطبي العالمي الذي  يرقد فيه الرئيس السابق حسني   مبارك للعلاج قيد المحاكمة، أن مبارك أصيب  بحالة حزن شديدة بعد علمه  بوفاة  البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك  الكرازة المرقسية.
وأضافت المصادر أن مبارك علم بالخبر في اليوم  التالي للوفاة من أحد أعضاء   فريق التمريض الخاص به وردد الرئيس المخلوع  أمام من حوله أنه كان يود   مقابلة البابا قبل وفاته وأن علاقاتهما كانت طيبة  للغاية مع بعضهما.
وأوضحت المصادر أن سوزان ثابت إنزعجت جدا بعدما  رأت زوجها في حالة الحزن   التي أصابته، وعنفت المسئولين عن الجناح الذي يرقد  به، خاصة أنها أصدرت   تعليمات لهم أكثر من مرة بعدم نقل أي أخبار لزوجها قد  تصيبه بالحزن أو   الإكتئاب مما يؤثر بالسلب على حالته الصحية.
المصدر
مصراوى 
*


----------



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2012)

*مجهود رائع
الرب ينيح نفسه آمين*​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

* فيديو ذكريات صعبه جدا واخرى مفرحة جدا فى حياه البابا و لست ادرى كيف امضى او متى 







*​ 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN5JXyqZHWI&feature=player_embedded




=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

الشقاق والالم 
====================
*أنصار السنة: نحن في غاية الأسى لأن بعض المسلمين مدح البابا لأنه خدم أهل ملته ونشر دينه





التطرف لا يعرف احتراما لهيبة الموت، بعد دقائق قليلة من إعلان وفاة البابا  شنودة، انطلقت الشخصيات الدينية المعروفة بتشددها تدعمها المواقع  الإلكترونية المتشددة بدورها فى الهجوم على شخصية البابا.

موقع  أنصار السنة المحمدية أفتى بحرمانية الترحم على المسيحى، مستشهدا بقوله  تعالى «ما كان للنبى والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولى  قربى من بعد ما تبين لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم». وأضاف، يجوز لعن من مات كافرا  مثل البابا، أما الدعاء عليه فلا بد من مراعاة قاعدة المصالح والمفاسد،  أما تعزية أهل ملته إذا مات منهم قسيس فلا يجوز، لأن مفاسدها تربو على  مصلحتها، وقد يوهم الجهال -فى إشارة إلى النصارى- أن ما هم عليه حق،  فالتعزية فى البابا -برأى أنصار السنة المحمدية- أشد خطرا من تهنئة النصارى  فى أعيادهم أو شعائرهم الدينية.

وتابع  «نحن فى غاية الأسى لما وصل إليه حال الكثير من المسلمين حتى إن بعضهم مدح  البابا لأنه خدم أهل ملته ونشر دينه». وأشار إلى حرمانية الدعاء للميت  بالرحمة ولا لأهله «الكفار» -على حد وصفهم- فالبابا كافر ووصية وشهادة قومة  تؤكد أنه مات على ذلك، فلذا لا يجوز الترحم عليه.

وانتشرت  فى بعض المواقع السلفية، من بينها موقع «أنا المسلم» السلفى تصريحات  للداعية الإسلامى وجدى غنيم ينتقد تعزية القرضاوى فى البابا شنودة الثالث،  ويوجه له رسالة سخرية قال فيها «عزى فى البابا مش هتعزى فى الماما!!» جاء  ذلك ردا على ما تردد عن أن القرضاوى بعث رسالة إلى المشير طنطاوى قال فيها  كانت تربطنى بالبابا مودة وأخوة لم تزدها الأيام إلا قوة، بينما أثنى على  الشيخ محمد عبد المقصود، مرجعية حزب الأصالة، بسبب عدم تغيير موقفه الرافض  التعزية فى البابا شنودة الثالث، حسب ما جاء فى مواقع سلفية.

أما الشيخ محمد عبد المقصود مرجعية حزب الأصالة، فقد رفض تعزية البابا شنودة فى وفاته، مما جعل «غنيم» يثنى على موقف عبد المقصود.

نشر موقع  «قناة المخلص» التابع للدكتور محمد عبد الملك الزغبى الداعية السلفى  المشهور مقالا لأحد الصحفيين بالموقع تحت عنوان «أخيرا رحل رأس الفتنة»،  قال فيه: رحل الأنبا شنودة عن الدنيا بعد أن ترك إرثا من الكراهية والعداء  بين المسلمين والنصارى فى مصر المحروسة، رحل رأس الفتنة بعدما كاد يُسقط  البلاد فى فخ الفتنة الطائفية لمرات عديدة على مر تاريخه الأسود الذى اعتلى  فيه منصب البابوية.


*  -------------------------------------------------
الشيخ حافظ سلامه ينتقد قرار المشير بإعطاء الأقباط أجازة لوفاة البابا شنودة

 الفجر 

 وجه الشيخ حافظ سلامه قائد المقاومة الشعبية أثناء حرب أكتوبر بالسويس  رسالة وبيان قائلاً فيهم أنه لأول مرة وفي ســابـقـة خـطـيرة من الرئيس  المصري المؤقت محمد حسين طنطاوي" المشير " والتي لم يسبق لها مثيل في  العالم أننا فوجئنا بقراركم الخطي ر الذي  يمثل ظاهرة جديدة أبدتموها بمنحكم إجازة للمواطنين الأقباط لمدة ثلاثة أيام  لتوديعهم البابا وتشييعهم للجنازة في بادرة لم يسبق لها مثيل في العالم  كله فكم من ملوك ورؤساء ماتوا في أوطانهم ولم يمنح للمواطنين شرف توديع  هؤلاء الملوك والرؤساء

 وكما مات باباوات في الفاتيكان وفى مصرنا  العزيزة سبقوا الأنبا شنودة فهل كل من ماتوا لم يكن منهم أحد عزيز على  مواطنيه حتى يمنحوا ولو 24 ساعة لتوديعهم إن هذه منحة من السيد الرئيس محمد  حسين طنطاوي لو طبقها على كل من مات من هو عزيز لديه ألا وهم أبويه حينذاك  نقول أن المساواة في الظلم عدل وإن صلة الأرحام وتوديع الأحباب هي سنة  كونية من سنن الله تبارك وتعالى يؤجر عليها المشترك في الجنازة والجنازة  لحظات يا سيادة الرئيس فالدولة في حاجة إلى العمل والإنتاج يرحمكم الله .







=========================

سلفيين يهاجمون نادر بكار لتعزيته فى نياحة البابا شنودة .. وبكار : لم اترحم عليه .. !!!!
 “بكار” يرد على انتقاد “الإخوة حازمون” للعزاء في البابا: لم نترحم عليه.. ومرشحكم قدم التعازي
 سلفي يهاجم بكار: لو كنت صادقاً في العزاء فهذا قدح في عقيدتك وعليك أن تتوب

 احمد سمير - البديل 

 رد نادر بكار، المتحدث الرسمي باسم حزب النور، على الانتقادات التي وجهت ل ه  لتقديمه العزاء في وفاة البابا شنودة، وكتب على صفحته الرسمية على موقع  التواصل الاجتماعي “تويتر” رداً على الانتقادات العنيفة التي وجهها له  سلفيون بسبب العزاء، مطالباً “الإخوة حازمون”، مؤيدي المرشح المحتمل حازم  أبو إسماعيل، أن “يرحموه”، مشدداً على أن “الشيخ حازم قدم التعازي هو  الآخر”.
 وكتب بكارعلى صفحته “بعد قليل على BBC لتقديم التعازي في وفاة الأنبا شنودة “.
 ورفض بكار المقارنه بين تعزيته فى البابا شنودة و ترحم القرضاوي على بابا  الفاتيكان فكتب” القرضاوي يومها ترحم كما لابد انك تذكر وهذا مغاير تماما  لموقفنا ههنا”.
 وواجه بكار انتقاد شرس سلفيين، كتب أحدهم له على  الصفحة:”إظهار حزنك لهم إما أنه صادق فهو قدح في عقيدتك، أو أنه كاذب فهو  قدح في مصداقيتك.. فتب واستغفر من الأمرين” ورد بكار “هداك الله إنما أنا  أعزي المسيحيين في مصر”
 و تابع بكار موضحا” الشرع يرى جواز التعزية ..  وانظر للبيان بدقة كلمة كلمة لن تجد فيه أي مخالفة ..فارق كبير بين التهنئة  على أمر عقائدي يخالف عقيدتنا وبين أن اعزي في موت لا يفرق بين مسلم و  غيره ”
 طالب بكار من “الاخوة حازمون” ان يرحموه من انتقادتهم له لان  الشيخ حازم عزى هو الآخر فكتب: ” الإخوة حازمون اسأل الله أن يسددهم ما  رحموني من هجومهم غير المبرر رغم أن الشيخ حازم عزى هو الآخر”.

 برهامى: يجوز تعزية غير المسلمين ولا يجوز الترحم على موتاهم

 أكد الشيخ ياسر برهامى، نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية، أن تعزية غير المسلمين  بموت رجل الدين عندهم، أو أى شخص غير مسلم بسبب الموت، ليس من أمور التى  نهى عنه شرعاً، مضيفاً، "الموت حكم الله، عز وجل، ومكتوب على كل إنسان،  وموعظة جعلها الله على كل البشر".
 وأوضح برهامى، فى فتوى له تحت عنوان  "هل يجوز تعزية غير الكفار"، أن تعزية غير المسلم ليست من الموالاة، مشيراً  إلى أن التعزية بعد الموت تختلف كثيراً عن تهنئتهم بالأعياد والطقوس  الدينية، لأن التهنئة إقرار بمعصية وكفر، مضيفاً، "حكم التعزية طبقاً لابن  القيم، أنه يجوز التعزية لأنها ليست من الموالاة، ولم ينه كتاب الله أو سنة  رسول الله، أو أهل العلم عن تعزيتهم".
 وأشار نائب رئيس الدعوة  السلفية، إلى أن هناك عدداً من الألفاظ نهى الشرع عن استخدامها، كالترحم  والاستغفار، مستشهداً بقول الله تعالى، "مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِى وَالَّذِينَ  آَمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُولِى  قُرْبَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ  الْجَحِيمِ"، مضيفاً، "لا يجوز أن يقال المرحوم له أو المغفور له، موضحاً  أن الله تعالى نهانا أن نستغفر لغير المسلمين.
 وأضاف برهامى، الألفاظ  التى يمكن أن يعزى بها غير المسلمين هى ألفاظ العامة مثل، "البقاء لله،  اتقوا الله وأصبر لأن الصبر عموماً خير من الجزع، لأن الجزع معصية فوق  الكفر، المعاصى فوق الكفر زيادة فى العقوبة، لو أمرت غير المسلم بتقوى الله  التى تشمل النهى عن الشرك، يجوز أن يقال إن لله ما أخذ وله ما أعطى وكل  شىء بأجل مسمى، ولا يجوز أن نقول له احتسب لأن الاحتساب طلب الأجر من الله.
 فيما نقلت الصفحة الرسمية للشيخ محمد حسان، الداعية السلفى، حكم تعزية  النصارى فى مصابهم، وذكرت الصفحة، أنه يجوز تعزية النصارى فى مصابهم، فهذا  من البر الذى أمرنا به الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، واستشهدت بقول  تعالى، [ لَا يَنْهَاكُمْ اللَّهُ عَنْ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِى  الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ  وَتُقْسِطُوا إلَيْهِمْ إنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ]، بشرط عدم  الترحم، لأنه لا يجوز اعتماداً على قول الله تعالى، "مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِى  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا  أُوْلِى قُرْبَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ  الْجَحِيمِ".


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*البابا والدير..علاقة رهبنة ومنفى واعتكاف حتى المثوى الأخير
أ ش أ
*​*19-3-2012 | 15:45












البابا شنودة​
لم  يرتبط إنسان بمكان مثلما ارتبط البابا الراحل شنودة الثالث بدير الأنبا  بيشوى بصحراء وادى النطرون، والذى سيكون مثواه الأخير غدًا الثلاثاء بعد  انتهاء صلوات الجنازة في حضور كبار رجال الدولة. 

استمرت علاقة البابا بهذا الدير عقودًا، رغم أنه ترهبن فى دير آخر مجاور هو  دير السريان باسم أنطونيوس السريانى عام 1954 في عمر 31 عامًا إلا أنه  اختار دير الأنبا بيشوى ليكون به مقر بابوي دائم، حيث قضى البابا فى هذا  الدير سنوات طويلة من عمره أشهرها تلك السنوات التي قضاها رهن الإقامة  الجبرية عام 1981 عندما اختلف مع الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات الذى قرر عزله  في الدير، وإسناد إدارة الكنيسة إلى لجنة خماسية من أعضاء المجمع المقدس. 

وعلق البابا على قرار السادات بأن هذا ليس عقابًا بل مكافأة لأنه يعشق حياة الدير والصحراء ويميل إلى حياة التوحد والرهبانية. 

وعندما عاد البابا إلى ممارسة نشاطه المعتاد حرص على أن يخصص ثلاثة أيام كل  أسبوع لقضائها في الدير كما كان يحرص على قضاء الكثير من المناسبات  الدينية الهامة فيه مثل فترات الصيام خاصة أسبوع الآلام، وفي عيد شم النسيم  كان يحرص على لقاء الأساقفة فى الدير، وتناول وجبات هذه المناسبة فى جلسة  ودية بسيطة على الأرض، وكان بمجرد أن ينتهى من رسميات الأعياد، ولقاء كبار  المسئولين يتوق إلى الصحراء وينطلق إلى هناك في سعادة غامرة، وفى أجواء  نفسية غير التي كان يظهر عليها فى القاهرة فيكون أكثر مرحًا وبساطة. 

كان البابا يعشق الرهبنة والصحراء، وكم كتب شعرًا متغزلًا فى حياة الوحدة  والتعبد أشهرها قصيدة "أنا فى البيداء وحدى"، كما ارتبط البابا ارتباطًا  وثيقًا بالدير والصحراء فى أوقات الأزمات حيث كان يلجأ إلى الاعتكاف فى  الدير للصلاة وطلب تدخل الله، وكان يردد عبارة "نصمت لكى يتكلم الله". 

لم يتخيل الأقباط أن البابا شنودة سيغيب عن عيد القيامة فى منتصف أبريل  المقبل فقد ارتبط وجدانهم بوجوده على رأس هذه المناسبات واعتادوا طيلة  أربعين عاما أن يكون على رأس الاحتفالات فى الكاتدرائية والدير وكان الآلاف  فى شم النسيم يتدفقون على الدير للاحتفال معه بهذه المناسبة. 

وفى عيد الميلاد الماضي ظهر البابا شنودة بحالة ضعف شديد، وكان لا يستطيع  السير على قدميه، وأحس أن النهاية تدنو فكلف الأنبا باخوميوس، مطران  البحيرة وقائمقام البطريرك حاليا بأن يقوم بتجهيز مقبرة له فى دير الأنبا  بيشوي في وادي النطرون، وعلى الفور تم الإسراع في تجهيز المقبرة رغم أن  جميع من حوله وعموم الأقباط لم يكونوا يتصورون هذه اللحظة. 

والمقبرة التى ستستقبل جسد البابا شنودة غدا ستكون مزارًا دينيًا وسياحيًا  على مستوى مصر والعالم وتجرى حاليًا التشطيبات النهائية حيث صنعت من الرخام  الفاخر، وأحيطت بالأيقونات الدينية والصلبان والأنوار. 
وسيكون عيد القيامة المقبل هو أول عيد يغيب عنه البابا شنودة منذ 41 عامًا  وستغيب كل مظاهر البهجة وسيتدفق الآلاف على المزار لتهنئته بالعيد.​الاهرام​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*

**فيديو عاجل لقاء مع كثير من أعضاء المجمع المقدس وأخر القرارات والترتيبات وعن اشياء قداسة البابا







*​ *





للمشاهده  
*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iwOyvrI6a8&feature=player_embedded




=


http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...ارات والترتيبات وعن اشياء قداسة البابا&src=sp


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*مفكر قبطي يرفض تعزية ''النور''والسلفيين في البابا شنودة









كتب ــ محمد الحكيم

رفض المفكر القبطي هاني لبيب أي تعزية من حزب النور والسلفيين، مؤكدًا   خلال مشاركته في برنامج (البلد اليوم) المذاع على فضائية (صدى البلد) أنهم  لم يحترموا رهبة الموت.يأتي ذلك التصريح، بعدما أثارت وفاة البابا شنودة  الثالثا بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الكثير من الجدل بين  السلفيين حول جواز تعزية الأقباط في وفاته، حيث حرمه البعض وأجازه البعض  الآخر بشروط.
وطالب الدكتور سعد الكتاتني، رئيس البرلمان، أعضاء مجلسي الشعب والشوري،  الوقوف دقيقه، حدادًا علي وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث أمس مما لاقى اعتراض من  قبل نواب الجماعة الإسلامية ونواب الأحزاب السلفية حيث رفضوا الإقتراح  بدعوي أن لديهم موانع شرعية الا أن الكتاتني لم يجادلهم واكتفى بالقاء بيان  تعزية.





*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*"جبرائيل" يتقدم ببلاغ ضد وجدى غنيم" بتهمة إهانته البابا بعد وفاته
*​*
الإثنين، 19 مارس 2012 - 15:54​




نجيب جبرائيل رئيس الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان
كتب نادر شكرى

تقدم صباح اليوم الدكتور نجيب  جبرائيل رئيس الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان ببلاغ للنائب العام ضد الداعية  الإسلامى وجدى غنيم، يتهمه فيه بإهانة البابا شنودة الثالث وسبه بعد  وفاته.

وقال جبرائيل فى بلاغه إنه فى  الوقت الذى فجعت فيه مصر والمصريين أقباطا ومسلمين والعالم العربى بوفاة  رمز بارز من رموز الوطنية الشامخة وحصن منيع لوأد الفتن الطائفية وصمام  الأمان للوحدة الوطنية ووطنى بارز ومصرى عاش لوطنه وكنيسته ولمصره، وصاحب  القول الشهير والمأثور الذى أصبح ترنيمة يرددها المصريون جميعا على اختلاف  مشاربهم "إن مصر ليست وطنا نعيش فيه بل وطن يعيش فينا"، نجد من يخرج علينا  ويصف قداسة البابا "بأن مصر قد استراحت من رأس الكفر والعبد الفاجر والهالك  والمجرم الملعون وعدو الإسلام ينتقم منه رب العباد، والذى ولع مصر وأننا  نفرح لهلاكه لعنة الله عليه ولعنة الناس عليه – غار فى ستين داهية".

وأكد جبرائيل أن هذا كلام  الداعية الإسلامى وجدى غنيم الذى بثه عبر مواقع الإنترنت بصوته وقال إننى  وجدى غنيم وهذا الكلام صادر منى وبصوتى بتاريخ الأحد 18/3/2012.

وقال بلاغ جبرائيل إن ما ذكره  وما جاء على لسانه وبصوته إنما يشكل جرائم السب والقذف وازدراء الأديان،  وتقويض الوحدة الوطنية وتعريض الأمن والسلم الوطنى للخطر والتحريض على  الفتن الطائفية، وإشاعة أخبار كاذبة ومضللة.

وأشار فى بلاغه إلى أنه من  يهين الإسلام والمسلمين نقف أمامه بالمرصاد نحن كأقباط، لذا أطالب بضبط  وإحضار وجدى غنيم وتقديمه للمحاكمة ومنعه من السفر ووضعه على قوائم ترقب  الوصول لأن ما فعله يهدد وحدة مصر بأبنائها مسلميها وأقباطها ويتنافى تماما  مع طبيعة الشعب المصرى المحبة لبلادها ولرموزها.

وأنهى جبرائيل بلاغه قائلا:  خبر وفاة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة  المرقسية، قد أبكى وأدمى قلوب المصريين جميعا، فلقد ظل الحداد والحزن وما  يزال يلف القلوب ذلك الرجل الذى كان سفيرا فوق العادة لمصر فى كل بلد يفد  إليه، وكان مناصرا فذا للقضايا العربية والقضية الفلسطينية على وجه الخصوص،  وهو الذى أصدر قرار حظر سفر الأقباط إلى القدس إلا بعد جلاء الصهاينة من  بيت المقدس حتى يدخلها الأقباط مع إخوتهم المسلمين، كما رفض طلب السادات أن  يكون الأقباط هم أول المهرولين فى قاطرة التطبيع مع إسرائيل وكان جزاؤه  التحفظ عليه فى دير الأنبا بيشوى ثلاث سنوات وأربعة أشهر كان صامدا صامتا.

وقال جبرائيل إن قامة البابا شنودة فى وطنيته وحبه لمصر وللمصريين جميعا دون تفرقة لم يختلف عليها واحد فى مصر والعالم العربى.

وقد انعكس ذلك على فيضان ما يكتب وما يزال يكتب فى الصحف المصرية والعربية والعالمية عن قداسته.​



*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*من اشهر مقولات البابا شنودة الثالث 


*
*





من اشهر مقولات البابا شنودة الثالث:
 -------------------------------------------

 - إن اللَّـه يعطيك ما ينفعك ، وليس ما تطلبه، إلاَّ إذا كان ما تطلبه هو النافع لك. وذلك لأنك كثيراً مــا تطلــب مــا لا ينفعــك.

 ليكن الخير طبعاً فيك. وليكن شيئاً تلقائياً لا يحتاج إلى جهـد، مثلـه مثـل التنفـس عنـدك.

 - الضمير قاض يحب الخير ولكنه ليس معصوماً من الخطأ.

 - إذا كان القلب غير كامل فى محبته لله فإن إرادته تكون متزعزعة.
 وأيضا قدم البابا الكثير من العبارات التى تحوى إسقاطا على الحياة الاجتماعية:
 - إن كنت تشكو من فشل يتعبك فى حياتك ارجع سريعاً إلى نفسك وفتش داخلك جيداً وانزع الخبيث واصطلح مع الله وهكذا تعود لك البركة.

 - الإنسان العادل صاحب العقل الحر يقول عن الحق إنه حق ولو كان صادراً من    عدوه، ويقول عن الباطل إنه باطل ولو كان صادراً من أبيه أو أخيه.
 -ليس الطموح خطية بل هو طاقة مقدسة به يتجه الإنسان إلى الكمال كصورة الله.
 - اهتم بالروح وبالنمو الداخلى وبالفضائل المخفاة غير الظاهرة.
 - أتحب نفسك حسناً تفعل بهذه المحبة قومها لترجع كما كانت صورة الله واحترس من أن تحب نفسك محبة خاطئة.

 - حياتك بكل طاقتها وزنة سلمها لك الله، لذلك يلزمك أن تنمى شخصيتك بصفة    عامة لتتحول إلى شخصية قوية سوية سواء فى العقل أو الضمير أو الإرادة أو    المعرفة أو الحكمة والسلوك أو الحكم على الأمور أو النفسية السوية.

 - نحن لا نحطم الطاقة الغضبية إنما نحسن توجيهها، لأن الطاقة الغضبية يمكن    أن تنتج الحماس والغيرة المقدسة والنخوة، وإن تحطمت صار الإنسان خاملا.

 - "أريد أن أعطى قلبى لله"، أقول لك "اعطه فكرك أيضاً"، حسبما يكون قلبك    يكون فكرك وحسبما يكون فكرك يكون قلبك، لذلك حسناً قال الكتاب "تحب الرب    إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل فكرك ".

 - هناك عقل يقوده مبدأ معين يؤمن  به، فهو يعيش داخل هذا المبدأ، سواء كان   سليماً أم خاطئاً ولا يجب أن  يتزحزح عنه، بل يظل حبيساً فيه ويشكل هذا   المبدأ هيكلاً أساسياً لحياته.

 -يجب ألا تأخذ القوة أسلوباً شمشونياً أو عالمياً، ولا تعنى القوة الانتصار على الغير وإنما كسب الغير.

 - ليتنى يارب أنسى الكل، وتبقى أنت وحــدك تُشــبِع حيــاتى.. وأنت سائر فى الطريق الروحى احرص لئلا تكـبُر فى عينى نفسك فتسقط.

 - قابلت فى طريق الحياة أشخاصاً كل مواهبهم فى النقد وليس فى البناء. ينتقدون كثيراً، ولا يفعلون شيئاً إيجابياً.

 والنقد سهل، إنما الصعوبة فى البناء، من السهل أن تنقد قصيدة من الشعر، ولكن من الصعب أن تكتب بيتاً واحدا
 - وربما ينتقد الإنسان عن غير معرفة، وقد تشرح له الأمور فيعتذر ويقول "ما كنت أعرف قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث.

 - كل فضيلة خالية من الحب لا تحسب فضيلة.. ومصير الجسد أن ينتهى فياليته ينتهى من أجل عمل صالح.

 - ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقة فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب.
 - ليس القوى من يهزم عدوه وإنما القوى من يربحه.

 يقول قداسة البابا معزيا أهل المصائب:
 (ربنا موجود - كله للخير - مسيرها تنتهى)
 - إن ضعفت يوماً فاعرف أنك نسيت قوة الله.
 - لا توجد ضيقة دائمة تستمر مدى الحياة لذلك فى كل تجربة تمر بك قل:    مصيرها تنتهى، سيأتى عليها وقت وتعبر فيه بسلام، إنما خلال هذا الوقت ينبغى    أن تحتفظ بهدوئك وأعصابك، فلا تضعف ولاتنهار، ولاتفقد الثقة فى معونة   الله  وحفظه.

 - النفس القوية لا تقلق ولا تضطرب، ولا تخاف، ولا تنهار، ولا تتردد، أما الضعيف فإنه يتخيل مخاوف وينزعج بسببها.

 - إن المؤمن لا يمكن أن تتعبه التجربة أو الضيقات.. ذلك لأنه يؤمن بعمل    اللـه وحفظه، ويؤمن أن اللـه يهتم به أثناء التجربة، أكثر من إهتمامه هو    بنفسه.. إنه يؤمن بقوة اللـه الذى يتدخل فى المشكلة. ويؤمن أن حكمة اللـه    لديها حلول كثيرة، مهما بدت الأمور معقدة.

 - دائماً الرب يرحم  الضعفاء، أما الشخص الجبار العنيف القاسى الشديد،   يكون بعيداً عن رحمة  اللَّـه. إلهنا هو إله الضعفاء. اختار اللَّـه ضعفاء   العالم، ليخزى بهم  الأقوياء.. القوى يعتمد على قوته، أما الضعيف فهو الذى   يقف اللَّـه إلى  جواره .

 - إن أردت أن تريح الناس؛ فافعل ذلك بالطريقة التى يرونها مريحة لهم، ليس حسب فكرك، لأنك ربما تحـاول أن تريحهـم بأسـلوب يتعبهـم.

 - إن لم تستطع أن تحمل عن الناس متاعبهم فعلى الأقل لا تكن سببا فى أتعابهم.

 - كن واقعيا فكر فى حل مشاكلك ولا تركز على الاكتئاب وإن لم تجد حلا لمشكلتك انتظر الرب أو احتمل وعش فى واقعك.

 - الحق اسم من أسماء الله، فالذى يحب الحق، يحب الله والذى يبعد عن الحق يبعد عن الله.*​ ​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*من أقوى الفيديوهات للبابا شنودة وبكاء شديد منه         












للمشاهده 
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMdiXvp0LvQ&feature=player_embedded

*


=
*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااجل جدا جدا جدا من الانبا بيمن من داخل الكاتدرائية الان







*​ *



للمشاهده 

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAQ_EXffo_U&feature=player_embedded


=*
*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*فيديو نادر وكامل بعد مرض الشعراوى ارسل البابا بكل محبة بوقيه ورد اليه فقرر الشعراوى زيارتة  شاهد اللقاء كامل








للمشاهده
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZGNLAtOJNQ&feature=player_embedded
*

=



*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*إعلان الطوارئ بمدينة السادات استعدادًا لدفن البابا شنودة
*​*
المنوفية ـ محمد العيسوي
19-3-2012 | 16:02 205 ​





محافظ المنوفية
أعلنت محافظة المنوفية إعلان  الطوارئ بمدينة السادات والقري التابعة لها استعدادًا لمراسم دفن البابا  شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية. 

أوضح المحافظ أنه تم إعلان  الطوارئ بجميع مستشفيات مدينة السادات وجميع قراها وتكثيف الخدمات المرورية  والأمنية بالمدينة، كما تم منع الإجازات في جميع هذه الجهات، نظرًا لأن  مدينة السادات ملاصقة لوادي النطرون مقر تشييع جنازة البابا. 

كانت محافظة المنوفية قد  أعلنت حالة الحداد ونعى المستشار الدكتور أشرف هلال، محافظ المنوفية،  البابا واصفًا رحيله بالخسارة الكبيرة معتبرًا إياه شخصية لكل المصريين  وميزان الحكمة طوال حياته التي كانت كلها علامات معبرة عن حكمة راسخة تميز  بها البابا.​




*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*شاهد بالفيديو اخر كلمة من البابا شنودة فى العيد*​* ​ 





للمشاهده 
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vx2tY0I3ms&feature=player_embedded

=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*عااجل من الانبا بولا عن جنازه البابا شنوده


للمشاهده 

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ra_No0D3lT8&feature=player_embedded

=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*ننشر خطة وزارة الداخلية لتأمين مراسم جنازة البابا شنودة الثالث
*​* 







​3/19/2012 500 PM​ 

كتب - يوسف جمال :
وضعت وزارة الداخلية خطة امنية شاملة واتخذت كافة الإجراءات التأمينية الخاصة بمراسم دفن قداسة البابا شنودة   الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، ..تضمنت هذه   الاجراءات تكثيف التواجد الامني في محيط الكاتدرائية بالعباسية والتي يتم   نقل الجثمان منها بطائرة عسكرية الى وادي النطرون وقد تم وضع الخدمات   الامنية التي تتناسب مع كثافة الحشود الكبيرة لمئات الالاف من المسلمين   والاقباط الذين يتوافدون على الكاتدرائية منذ اعلان وفاة البابا .
وفى نفس الاطار عقد اللواء محمد ابراهيم وزير   الداخلية  اجتماعا مع كبار مساعديه واصدر توجيهاته لمساعدي الوزير للامن   والامن العام وامن القاهرة والبحيرة والامن المركزي بتكثيف التواجد الامني   منذ الصباح الباكر اليوم واعداد الخدمالت الامنية والارشادية لخط سير   الجنازة بهدف تنظيم وتسهيل عملية تحرك مئات الألاف من وإلى الكاتدرائية،   خلال مراسم الجنازة الرسمية الثلاثاء.
وقال صدر امني إن خطة تأمين الجنازة ستشهد إجراءات أمنية مشددة وغير مسبوقة   نظرا لقيمة البابا شنودة  فى مصر والعالم، وشدد على أن وزارة الداخلية   اتخذت جميع التدابير والإستعدادات الازمة لتسهيل إجراءات وصول الشخصيات   العامة ورجال الدين والوفود الرسمية التى ستشارك فى مراسم الجنازة وكشف   المصدر أن عدةالاف من الضباط سيتولون تأمين الجناز  فى العباسية أثناء   الصلاة على البابا وحتى وصوله إلى دير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون فى   محافظة البحيرة، وذلك لإتمام مراسم الدفن طبقا لوصية البابا شنودة التى   أوصى بها قبل وفاته.
وأكد اللواء حسن البرديسى مدير الادارة العامة لمرور القاهرة انه تم   الاتفاق مع الكاتدرائية على عدم وجود احد داخلها سوى الوفود الاجنبيه   المدعويين وكبار رجال الدولة .. وقد قامت الادارة العامة لمرور القاهرة   بالاتفاقث مع الكاتدرائيه بتحديد مسارات للدخول بحيث يكون جموع الشعب حاملى   الدعوات يتم دخولهم للكاتدرائيه من باب 4 المطل على شارع لطفى السيد بحيث   يكون افضل خط سير لهم ميدان العباسية ومنها شارع لطفى السيد ثم يسارا  شارع  محمد الشافعى الى باب 4  اما المدعوين من كبار رجال الدولة و  الشخصيات  العامه يكون دخولهم من باب 3 شارع الدمرداش ويكون خط سيرهم من  شارع رمسيس  اعلى كوبرى احمد سعيد ثم الحارة اليسرى شارع رمسيس ثم الدخول  لمستشفى  الدمرداش شمال ويتم ركن السيارات بالبارك الخاص بمستشفى الدمرداش  ويدخلون  مترجلين من باب 3 شارع الدمرداش.
أما الاجانب و الوفود الاجنبية يتم دخولهم من باب رقم 2 بالكاتدرائيه بشارع رمسيس.






​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*مصر المصريين اللى بجد 
شاهد رجل مسلم امام الكتدرائية ممسك بالوحه وماذا يكتب عليها لكم التعليق








=
*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*عاجل جدا جدا جدا بالفيديو انزال قداسة البابا من كرسي مارمرقس الواحد مش قادر يمسك دموعة







بعد قليل وبيان هام من المجمع بعد قليل وتصوير الصندوق وهو مفتوح والبابا بداخلة
*​ *




للمشاهده 
*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6_cdasm1Ms&feature=player_embedded






=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*الرخام بتاع المزار وصية سيدنا ان يكون فى  دير الانبا بيشوى














=
*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*بيان هام من المجمع بعد قليل وتصوير الصندوق وهو مفتوح والبابا بداخلة









للمشاهده 

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcqq7oaIEOg&feature=player_embedded

=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*شاهد بالصورة الان عساكر الجيش حول تابوت سيدنا البابا شنودة 

*
*



*















=​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*صورة مقربة للتابوت مفتوح وبداخلها البابا شنودة 

*
*



*









=
​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*إنهاء عرض جثمان البابا ووضعه فى نعشه ونقله من الكنيسة






*​* 
 الإثنين، 19 مارس 2012 - 18:35
​
قام أعضاء المجمع المقدس بوضع جثمان البابا شنودة   الثالث فى نعشه بعد الصلاة عليه، وتم نقله من كرسى مارمرقس إلى داخل هيكل   الكنيسة، ويتم نقل الحدث على قنوات الكنيسة الرسمية.

وقال الأنبا برنابا أسقف روما مخاطباًَ الأقباط إنه تم وضع جثمان البابا فى   الصندوق، وغلقه، مناشداً جميع الأقباط الانصراف من أمام الكاتدرائية بعد   إنهاء عرض جثمان البابا، وطالب الالتزام بعدم دخول صلاة الجنازة إلا   بتصاريح رسمية تسلم من الأبراشيات والكنائس، وأن جميع مراسم الصلاة سوف   تذاع على الهواء مباشرة.






​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*فيديو الان من الكاتدرائية جراءات أمنية غير مسبوقة لتأمين مراسم جنازة البابا شنوده









للمشاهده 


*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee2lsJZ0v-o&feature=player_embedded*
*​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

فيديو عاجل شاهد متي سوف يتم فتح نعش البابا مره أخري ورسالة من أيهاب للجيش والشعب القبطي







​ 


*
للمشاهده 
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKG8WCJSb4U&feature=player_embedded

=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*عاجل بالفيديو تجهيز الكاتدرائية غداً للصلاة علي قديس هذا العصر قداسة البابا شنوده







*​ 
الفيديو 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sIMxhUnEy8&feature=player_embedded


=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*الكنيسة تلغى احتفالات عيد القيامة حداداً على رحيل البابا






*​* 
 الإثنين، 19 مارس 2012 - 19:29​

​
ألغت الكنائس المصرية   الاحتفالات بأعياد القيامة المجيدة شهر أبريل المقبل حدادا على رحيل البابا   شنودة الثالث، بعد غيابه عن ترؤسه لقداس عيد القيامة بعد 40 عاماً، بينما   سيترأس القداس لأول مرة الأنبا باخميوس قائم مقام البابا شنودة الثالث.





​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*فيديو   حصرى المرقد الخاص بقداسة البابا بدير الانبا بيشوى



.


.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































الفيديو *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny1NC4ynPGM&feature=player_embedded


=*
*


----------



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2012)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك*​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*فيديو عاجل المشير يعلن حاله الحداد الرسمى غدا وشاهد ماذا قال الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب وبماذا يطالب







للمشاهده
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4TJb1CAqME&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*فيديو واضح للنواب الذين وقفوا والذين لم يقفوا فى الدقيقه الحداد اليوم فى مجلس الشعب على نياحه ابينا الحبيب قداسه البابا شنوده




 للمشاهده *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mVICMElGiU&feature=player_embedded




=======================================


فيديو اخر 




*فيديو خطير برنامج العاشره مساءا يضع علامات على اعضاء النور الذين لم يقفو الحداد على قداسه البابا شنوده
 







**للمشاهده *
*
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99tBZ59LkM0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*فيديو فشل الجنزورى فى الوصول للكاتدرائية لتقديم العزاء فى قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yInJX-t2WaQ&feature=player_embedded
*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو تصريحات هاامه من الانبا  باخوميوس و قداس خاص للبابا شنوده الساعه 5 فجرا و معتز الدمرداش يكاد يبكى  على الهواء حزناا و مراره على فراق البابا 












الفيديو 

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqQlLtE-_t0&feature=player_embedded#at=74


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*عاااجل من امام الكاتدرائيه الان شاهد ماذا يحدث هناك 









الفيديو 
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkiUzaP-ZsY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*فيديو معلومة ممكن تكون مأخدش بالك منها شاهد ماذا قال قداسة البابا شنوده اثناء رسامته بسبب تواضعة وأحساسة انه غير مستحق







*​ 



الفيديو 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfinHbN_RNE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*تابوت البابا شنودة هدية من بابا روما.. والدفن بملابس الكهنوتية الرسمية البيضاء

البحيرة - إسراء قنديل
19-3-2012 | 21:12 736   




دير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون
كشف القمص أفرايم الأنبا بيشوي أن التابوت الذي سيوضع فية جثمان البابا   مهدي من الأنبا "برنابا" أسقف روما تكريما لقداسته وهو مصنوع من خشب   الأبانوس، ومرسوم علية صورة السيد المسيح، ومكتوب عليه اسمه وتاريخ رسامته،   ويعد تحفة فنية حقيقية. 

وكشف أنه عند وصول الجثمان إلي الدير سيحمل علي أكتاف الآباء والأساقفة،   ويستقبل بالألحان الجنائزية الحزينة، ويطاف به في كنيسة الأنبا بيشوي ثم   يواري جسده الثري. 

وأضاف أن البابا سيدفن بملابسه الكهنوتية الرسمية البيضاء الخاصة بالصلاة "وكأنه يُزف إلي عرس السماء".




*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو شاهد المنزل الذى عاش فية قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث طفولتة وكيف كانت حياتة منذ الصغر


**



*











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AYmzsOefmU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2012)

*

للموسوعه بقيه

تااااااااااااااااااااااابعوا
لو حبيتم 




*


----------



## mero_engel (19 مارس 2012)

ااااااااااكيد يا اسمشيل 
موسوعه اكثر من رائعه 
ربنا  يبارك في مجهودك ومحبتك 
متابعه


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*زى ما ب ابروز   مشاعر طيبه راقيه انسانيه تجاه  بابا شنوده 
برضه 
بوثق حسد مساااااااااااااااااااااكين



=
**اهداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء للطيبين اللى بيصدقوا السهوكه والتقيه 
 وينضموا لاحزاب دينيه 
 مش هاين عليه يترك شيخ مسيحى عجوز ينتقل بسلام عن عالم المقرفين الى الامجاد السماويه 
 فيديو ::: تانى للمستفز وجدى غنيم وهو بيهاجم كل من قام بعزاء قداسة البابا شنودة



 = 
الفيديو  



*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afKnndKE93s&feature=player_embedded





*


=================

الشريط الاول للمسكين وجدى غنيم



**هلاك شنودة رأس الكفر / للشيخ وجدي غنيم   *


*
للمشاهده 
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FydMyRVR5pw&feature=player_embedded

*
*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*عاجل بخصوص الاصابات اليوم داخل الدير







*​ 
*
للمشاهده 
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X5pVKipOmQ&feature=player_embedded


=


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*متابعه لاحداث الجناز اليوم 


**بالفيديو ..مصر تستعد لوداع "فقيدها " فى موكب جنائزي مهيب






*
*

الفيديو 

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyDV8E3_ejI&feature=player_embedded

=


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*      قناة الكرمة - حلقة خاصة عن البابا شنودة الثالث   *









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2viofB--Hgc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*

الفيديو 

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHLTAdiIg9E&feature=player_embedded


=


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*«بالصور».. أقباط بورسعيد في وقفة بالشموع لنعي البابا وشكر معزيه




*​*



​نظم   عشرات الأقباط من أبناء محافظة بورسعيد، وقفة بالشموع حداداً على البابا   شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، الذي وافته   المنية قبل يومين عن عمر يماهز الـ89 عاماً، بعد صراع طويل مع المرض.​وقام   المشاركون في الوقفة برفع صور للبابا شنودة، ولافتات رثاء له، بالإضافة   إلى لافتات شكر لكل من قدم واجب العزاء من المسلمين في الفقيد الراحل، وعلى   رأسهم فضيلة الأمام الأكبر شيخ الأزهر، وفضيلة مفتي الديار المصرية.
​.. 





















​



​



​*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*بكاء أبراهيم عياد أمام تابوت مثلث الرحمات البابا شنودة   *

*للمشاهده *




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts9M6PwL5hU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*صورة من داخل الكاتدرائية الان*
*



*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

* وزير السياحة ومايكل منير يصلان الكاتدرائية للمشاركة في جنازة البابا






 آخر تحديث يوم             الثلاثاء 20 مارس 2012 - 9:51 ص ا             بتوقيت القاهرة           








من قناة أون تي في






من داخل الكاتدرائية: جيهان محروس                                                                     وصل   منير فخري عبد النور، وزير السياحة، ومايكل  منير، رئيس حزب الحياة، إلى   كاتدرائية العباسية، لحضور مراسم توديع قداسة  البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا   الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية.

وكان عبد النور قد قطع رحلة رسمية كان يقوم بها، وعاد إلى البلاد يوم الأحد الماضي، للمشاركة في جنازة البابا الراحل. 





                      الشروق*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*صور.. تواجد أمني وغياب شعبي حول الكاتدرائية في اللحظات الأخيرة لوداع البابا






آخر تحديث يوم الثلاثاء 20 مارس 2012 - 9:29 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة 








الإجراءات الأمنية أمام الكاتدرائية، تصوير كريم عبد الكريم






أحمد عادل شهدت  المنطقة المحيطة بالكاتدرائية الكبري بالعباسية، صباح اليوم الثلاثاء،  تواجد أعداد كبيرة من قوات الأمن المركزي ورجال الشرطة العسكرية، لتأمين كل  المداخل والمخارج المؤدية إلى الكنيسة في اللحظات الأخيرة لوداع البابا  شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية.

وأدى التواجد الأمني الكثيف إلى تقليل  أعداد المواطنين الذاهبين إلى وداع البابا، حيث منعت قوات الأمن دخول أي  فرد للمنطقة المحيطة بالكاتدرائية، إلا حاملي الدعوات الخاصة، وحتى لا يؤدي  التدافع لوقوع ضحايا.

وتجري الترتيبات الآن داخل الكاتدرائية  الكبرى لإقامة صلاة الجنازة الأخيرة على روح البابا شنودة، قبل نقله  بطائرة عسكرية لمثواه الأخير بدير الأنبا بشوي بوادي النطرون.

وقامت وزارة الصحة بالدفع بعشرات من  سيارات الإسعاف لمواجهة أي طارئ، فيما دفعت إدارة الحماية المدنية بوزارة  الداخلية بسيارات الإطفاء لتأمين المنطقة المحيطة.




الشروق*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*برغم التحذيرات توافد المئات من الأقباط على دير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون





​**

توافد المئات من الأقباط منذ الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم  على دير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون فى محافظة البحيرة لحضور مراسم دفن  البابا شنودة الثالث الذى من المقرر أن يتم وضع جثمانه داخل الكنيسة  الأثرية بالدير، كما توافد عدد كبير من الرهبان والقساوسة من مختلف الأديرة  والكنائس إلى الدير لحضور مراسم الدفن، على الجانب الآخر كثفت الأجهزة  الأمنية من تواجدها فى محيط دير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون، حيث منعت دخول  السيارات إلى الدير.

كما تواجدت أكثر من 20 سيارة إسعاف وسيارة لكشف المفرقعات لتأمين مراسم  الدفن التى يحضرها عدد كبير من رجال الدولة بعد انتقال الجثمان بطائرة  حربية من الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية إلى دير الأنبا بيشوى عصر اليوم.




*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*عمرو موسى ووفد كبير من حملته يصلون الكاتدرائية لوداع البابا الراحل






​

يوم الثلاثاء 20 مارس 2012 - 10:35 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة​
​**
من داخل الكاتدرائية: جيهان محروسوصل عدد عمرو موسى، المرشح  المحتمل لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، على رأس وفد كبير من حملته الانتخابية،  إلى كاتدرائية العباسية، لحضور مراسم توديع قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث  بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية.

وينقل جثمان البابا شنودة بعد الجنازة بسيارات تابعة للقوات المسلحة إلى  مطار ألماظة العسكري، حيث ينقل بطائرة عسكرية إلى دير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي  النطرون، حيث أوصى بدفنه هناك.


*​*



​*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*فيديو// هام المشير يرسل ثلاث طائرات عسكرية  لمطار الماظة.لنقل جثمان قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث.

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWS0wyrEbFc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*أحمد شفيق يصل مقر الكاتدرائية للمشاركة في وداع البابا






​

يوم الثلاثاء 20 مارس 2012 - 11:03 ص ا بتوقيت القاهرة
​
​**
من داخل الكاتدرائية: جيهان محروسوصل الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح  المحتمل لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، إلى كاتدرائية العباسية، لحضور مراسم  توديع قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة  المرقسية.

وينقل جثمان البابا شنودة بعد الجنازة بسيارات تابعة للقوات المسلحة إلى  مطار ألماظة العسكري، حيث ينقل بطائرة عسكرية إلى دير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي  النطرون، حيث أوصى بدفنه هناك.


*​*




​*​


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*فيديو// للمرة الثالثة المعلم ابراهيم عياد وأبنة يبكوا من كل قلبهم على قداسة البابا شنودة.قما المحبة لمعلم الأجيال.*
 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBissHM50sY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*فيديو// شاهد الأنبا أرميا  يبكى  بجوار جثمان قداسة البابا شنودة .




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPRad8tIRbQ&feature=player_embedded

*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*فيديو// عاجل لحظة خروج التابوت الحامل حثمان قداسة البابا شنودة من الكاتدرائية المرقسية لنقلة الى دير الأنبا بيشوى.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnD8EJOqbUc&feature=player_embedded

*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*وصية البابا: لم أخفى عنكم يا أبنائي أي شيء من كلام الله.. وعليكم بالمحبة والتسامح







March 20th, 2012 12:21 pm 


​**خلال  قداس جنازة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك القداسة المرقسية  تمت قراءة وصية البابا شنودة الثالث، ونصائحه لأقباط مصر والعالم.
وقال البابا في وصيته «اسأل المسيح أن يقيم لكم راعيا صالحا فحسب قلبه  يرعاكم، كما أنني يا أبنائي لم أخفي عنكم يوما منا الأيام أي شيء من كلام  الله، فقد بعدت عنكم ورحلت عنكم الآن وأسئلكم أن تتعبوا من أجل الصلاة عني  والذكر وليس في نفسي أي حزن من أي أحد منكم».
وأشار البابا في وصيته أن هناك العديد من المخاطر التي تحيط بنا جميعا  وعلينا أن نتجاوزها بالمحبة والتسامح والإخلاص في العبادة والطاعات.
جدير بالذكر أنه إحتشد آلاف الأقباط أمام مقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية، في  الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، من مختلف المحافظات، لحضور صلاة الجنازة على  قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية  والتي تستمر لمدة 3 ساعات تبدأ من الساعة الحادية عشرة وتنتهى الساعة  الواحدة ظهراً، وبعدها ينقل الجثمان عبر طائرة عسكرية إلي دير الأنبا بيشوي  في وادي النطرون حسب رغبه البابا شنودة الشخصية ليدفن في المكان الذي  ترهبن فيه.


*​​*

*​*



​*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

​

*لم تكتف تلك السيدة بإمداد الأقباط بالمياه، وإنما كانت تمدهم أيضا 
*​*





وسط الزحام الشديد الذى شهدته   الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، بسبب تجمع آلاف الأقباط لإلقاء نظرة   الوداع الأخيرة على جثمان بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية شنودة   الثالث، الذى وضع على كرسى القديس مارمرقس، ظهرت سيدة محجبة فى بلكونة عقار   مجاور للكنيسة، وقفت لساعات طويلة تتابع المشهد، وعلى وجهها علامات حزن  لم  تختلف كثيرا عن علامات الحزن التى غطت وجوه الأقباط، وعندما اشتد  الزحام  وتساقط عدد ليس قليلا من المصابين بسبب الاختناق، أسرعت تلك السيدة  التى لا  يعرفها أحد داخل شقتها المطلة على الكنيسة، وأحضرت عدداً كبيراً  من زجاجات  المياه وبدأت فى توصيلها لزوار الكنيسة عن طريق «السبت»، فى  مشهد أعاد  إلينا صور الوحدة الوطنية التى لم تغب عن مصر.
طوال ساعات لم تدخل تلك السيدة شقتها حتى لمجرد الراحة،   وظلت تملأ زجاجات المياه وتنزلها للأقباط عبر «السبت» وتأخذ منهم الزجاجات   الفارغة وتعيد ملأها، حتى إن بعض أفراد أسرتها ساعدها على إنجاز تلك   المهمة، وسط فرحة الأقباط الذين شعروا بأن مصر مازالت بخير وأن كل ما يثار   عن وجود فتنة طائفية، لا وجود له على أرض الواقع.
لم تكتف تلك السيدة بإمداد الأقباط بالمياه، وإنما كانت   تمدهم أيضا بالإسعافات الأولية، لعلاج المصابين باختناقات وإغماءات نتيجة   الزحام.
وأعلنت تلك السيدة أن مساعدتها للأقباط أبسط ما يمكن تقديمه   للتضامن معهم فى حزنهم على رحيل البابا، وأكدت أن المسلمين والأقباط  أشقاء  وطن واحد وأنها كانت تتمنى مساعدتهم بشكل أكبر من ذلك، وقالت: حزنى  على  رحيل البابا شنودة الثالث مثل حزن الأقباط عليه، ووصفته بأنه رجل  العطاء  والتسامح الدائم وكان بمثابة حائط صد لكل الفتن الطائفية، وكان  صانع  الابتسامات دائما فى كل أحاديثه













https://www.facebook.com/Stmarydaqa...5896709792556/322869104428648/?type=1&theater







=



=





​​*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*1981 .. أحتفالات عيد القيامة

**





**
وافق الرئيس على لقاء 5 من الأساقفة، إلا أنه اعتذر فجأة، وهو ما اعتبره القساوسة إهانة، فأجمعوا على إلغاء الاحتفال بعيد القيامة​


*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*تابوت البابا يصل مطار الماظا لنقله الى وادى النطرون   *





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpcZmrb7CgA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*هام من دير الانبا بيشوى و اقلاع الطائره الان من المطار و دق الاجراس





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypq2RL4lnU8&feature=player_embedded
*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*سؤال خطر ببال كثيرين **
 فيديو ::: لماذا ا?وصى البابا شنودة بدفنه في وادي النطرون ؟*




 =
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3b4c6Vb7sCY&feature=player_embedded





 =


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

ولد يتيما و عاش راهبا و مات اب لشعب بأكمله


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

فيديو مراسم وصل جثمان البابا شنوده الى وادى النطرون بالالحان





 =


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOlgrcOvhCk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*



*




*
































*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

​ ​ *صورة لقداسة البابا شنودة وهو فى دير الأنبا بيشوى*​










=​
​


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*تأخر وصول جثمان البابا لـ"دير الأنبا بيشوى" بسبب انتظار الوفد المصاحب
*​
*الثلاثاء، 20 مارس 2012 - 16:56*​




*جنازة البابا شنودة*
*كتب نادر شكرى*

*ينتظر آلاف الأقباط فى دير  الأنبا بيشوى وصول جثمان قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية  وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، والذى شيعت جنازته ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء، من  الكاتدرائية المرقسية، ولم تصل حتى الرابعة والنصف الطائرة الحربية التى  تقل جثمان قداسته إلى مقر الدير، رغم انتهاء مراسم التشيع فى الواحدة ظهراً  .*

*وأرجع مصدر كنسى سبب تأخر  وصول نعش البابا نتيجة انتظار طائرة البابا التى تحمل جثمانه فى قاعدة  ألماظة الجوية، لحين وصول الوفد المرافق له من أساقفة ومطارنة الكنيسة،  وسفراء الدول الأجنبية الذين أعدت لهم طائرة ثانية مرافقة لجثمان البابا،  ويعود سبب تأخرهم لتعطيل سير سياراتهم للتكدس الكبير من الأقباط عقب خروج  النعش .*

*وأضاف المصدر أن طائرة البابا  وصلت إلى موقع الهبوط بجوار دير السريان، ولكنها تنتظر أيضا وصول الأساقفة  والوفود الأجنبية بسيارات وباصات من موقع هبوط طائرتهم الخاصة بالكيلو 65،  وعند وصول الأساقفة سيبدأ تحرك النعش بسيارة للدخول إلى الدير ودفن  الجثمان .*

*يذكر أن الآلاف من الأقباط من  محافظات البحيرة والإسكندرية والقاهرة احتشدوا داخل دير الأنبا بيشوى منذ  صباح اليوم، لحين وصول الجثمان الذى تأخر كثيرا، وتقوم قوات الجيش بتأمين  المنطقة من بداية الطريق المؤدى إلى موقع الدير، وقامت بعمليات احترازية  بتطويق المنطقة .*​


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

* الشرطة العسكرية تحاوط السيارة الحاملة جثمان البابا شنودة*







​


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*عاااجل جدااا وصول جثمان البابا الان وسط جماهير غفيره جدا




*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE91XBEQT0k&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*فيديو شاهد الالاف الناس حوالين سياره البابا و يعجز الجيش عن وصول السياره الى المكان المحدد و مظاهر حب فياضه



*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjUjBoc-AE8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*فيديو// عاجل الشرطة العسكرية غير قادرة على فتح الباب الخاص  بسيارة الحاملة جثمان قداسة البابا شنودة بسبب الحشود الهائلة من الشعب  للمس سيارة البابا

*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRA5pMPIUTU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*يا رب ارحم الشرطة العسكريو والكشافة يحاولون الشيطرة علي الموقف وشتبكات في مظاهرة الحب


*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jhox7NtGhLE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*عااجل لحظه خروج تابوت البابا شنوده من السياره الى الصلاه على جثمانه الطاهر و تدافع حشود و الالاف الناس


*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsewDHMnwR4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*حمدى بدين" البابا كان أباً لكل المصريين مسلمين ومسيحيين‎
الثلاثاء, 20 مارس 2012 21:08 



















قال اللواء " حمدى بدين " قائد الشرطة العسكرية إن سبب تأخر  إقلاع الطائرة التى حملت جثمان البابا " شنودة " بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك  الكرازة المرقسية من مطار ألماظه لوادى النطرون. 
بسبب تأخر وصول الأنبا " باخوميوس " أسقف البحيرة وكنائس شمال إفريقيا  القائم مقام البابا إلي ألماظة. برفقة اثنين من أعضاء المجمع المقدس  لينضموا إلى الوفد المرافق لجثمان " شنودة "..

وقال " بدين " فى تصريحات صحفية اليوم الثلاثاء داخل ساحة دير الأنبا "  بيشوى " عقب دخول التابوت الذى يحمل جثمان " شنودة " إن عناصر الشرطة قامت  بدورها فى تأمين وصول الجثمان ومقر الدير من الداخل والخارج، وأن القوات  ستظل متواجدة خلال أيام العزاء بالدير فى حال طلب الكهنة منها ذلك.

وتلقى اللواء بدين الشكر وثناء وتقدير قساوسة وكهنة الدير ورجال الدين المسيحى على المجهود الذى قامت به الشرطة العسكرية .

وقال " بدين " إن "البابا كان أباً لكل المصريين مسلمين ومسيحيين
*​*
 الفجر​*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*تقرير اكثر من رائع عن اليوم الاخير لابونا وحبيبنا قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ......بجد مش هتصدق اللي جوا التقرير


*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpzsHohzP0Y&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*فيديو ::: من ذكريات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWOIU3T4IBU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*فيديو ::: كاميرا الجزيرة مباشر مصر في بيت البابا شنوده


*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U38RgMR9X8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*البابا شنودة الثالث..بابا العرب..وتقرير روعة من قناة النهار..لكي منا كل التحية


*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx9o611PdbU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*فيديو/ شاهد احد قيادات المجلس العسكرى ووصف جميل للبابا شنودة




*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74ucdhikUDk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## mero_engel (20 مارس 2012)

اذكرنا يا ابانا القديس امام عرش النعمه 
ربنا يباركك اختي العزيزه 
متابعه


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*البابا: «الناس كانت فاكرة لما هابقى بطريرك هبطل ضحك بس ماقدرتش» 
*​






*20/3/2012*



*عندما كان «نظير جيد» طالباً  فى كلية الآداب، كتب قصيدة شعر ساخرة يعبر فيها عن كرهه الشديد لمادة  الجغرافيا، وبعد أن تحول إلى الخادم نظير جيد، ثم الراهب «أنطونيوس  السريانى»، ثم الأسقف والبطريرك «شنودة الثالث»، قال إن الصفة الوحيدة  المشتركة بينهم هى «روح المرح».*
*لم يقل البابا عظة أو كلمة  خالية من نكتة أو روح الدعابة، بل قال مرة: «الناس كانت فاكرة إنى لما  هابقى بطريرك هبطل ضحك.. بس ماقدرتش»، ووصل الأمر إلى تأليف كتاب عن نكات  البابا، وردوده الطريفة خلال الاجتماعات الأسبوعية، بل يوجد شريط كاسيت  بصوته، ومقاطع فيديو لردوده الطريفة.*
*خلال إحدى عظاته الأسبوعية  قال له شخص: «دائماً أنسى أدخل الكنيسة وأسمع القداس وأحفظ الترانيم، وأنسى  كل شىء بعد خروجى»، فرد عليه البابا: «خايف أقولك الإجابة تنساها»، وقال  له شخص آخر: «الشيطان يحاربنى ويدفعنى إلى الخطيئة»، فقال له: «حاول تتفاهم  معاه وقول له إبعد عنى يا شط شط»، وخلال زيارته لمحافظة أسيوط قال له شخص  صعيدى: «إنت جاموس فى الإنجيل»، يقصد «قاموس»، فقال له البابا: «بس الرك  على العجول اللى تفهم»، يقصد «العقول»، وقال آخر: «أنا عاوز أتجوز وعندى 55  سنة»، فقال له: «يبقى لازم تتجوز أم 44».*
*وروى الدكتور مصطفى الفقى  لـ«المصرى اليوم» موقفاً حضره عندما سأله رجل صعيدى: «هل فى يوم القيامة  هانقوم صعايدة زى ما إحنا»، فرد عليه البابا: «ربنا هايكون صلحك على الآخر  وتقوم كالملائكة». وتقول ماريا ملاك، عضو مجلس الشعب: «إنه فى لقاء حادث  العامرية سأله شخص: (ليه ربنا خلق الحيوان قبل الإنسان؟)، فأجاب: (عشان  يكون الحيوان فى خدمة الإنسان، بس اوعى الستات تقول إن آدم اتخلق قبل حوا  عشان يخدمها)». ويروى القس روفائيل ميخائيل كاهن كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل  بالمعصرة، أن سيدة جاءت للبابا وقالت له: «ابنى مكفر سيئاتى»، فقال لها:  «وليه يكون عندك سيئات عشان يكفرها الواد»*


*المصرى اليوم *​


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*فيديو// تقرير من برنامج العاشرة مساءآ عن مسقط رأس قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث.
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=645aa3_kwN0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*شاهد بالصور بكاء فاطمة ناعوت على قداس البابا شنودة اليوم فى الكاتدرائية*













































=
​


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*معتز الدمرداش يعرض عزاء شيوخ ابو ظبى  فى عزاء لانتقال البابا شنوده وروح طيبه *





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL4XjZJtapY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*فيديو ::: خدعة القوات المسلحة لتأمين خروج تابوت البابا شنودة


*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNJjiVpBQxo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

*الأنبا «باخوميوس»: المجمع المقدس يجتمع الخميس لتنقية لائحة 57





20/3/2012


صرح الأنبا باخوميوس، القائم بأعمال البابا، بأن المجمع المقدس سيجتمع بعد  غد الخميس، لمناقشة لائحة 1957، واختيار القائم مقام، بشكل رسمى، وإخطار  المجلس العسكرى بالاسم، حتى يصدر قرار رسمى، بصفته يملك صلاحيات رئيس  الجمهورية، ومن حقه تعيين القائم مقام.

ونفى الأنبا باخوميوس تشكيل أى لجان خماسية أو غيرها، من المجمع المقدس،  وقال فى تصريحات خاصة لـ«المصرى اليوم»: «سنجتمع غدا الخميس من أجل تحديد  ضوابط اختيار البابا الجديد، ومناقشة لائحة 1957». وعن اللائحة قال:  «اللائحة جيدة، ولكن يجب تنقيتها فى بعض المواد، التى تعود إلى الستينيات  من القرن الماضى، ومنها وجود ممثلين من الكنيسة الإثيوبية، التى كانت تتبع  مصر، فى ذلك الوقت، فى لجنة ناخبى البطريرك الجديد».

وأضاف: «هناك مواد أخرى لا تناسب الوقت الحالى، مثل شرط الـ400 جنيه، كراتب  سنوى لموظف عام، ممن يحق لهم حق انتخاب البابا». وأشار إلى أن المدة  الزمنية التى تستغرقها عملية انتخاب البابا الجديد لن تقل عن 3 شهور، بل من  الممكن أن تزيد على ذلك وفقاً للإجراءات التى سيتخذها المجمع المقدس.

وتنص لائحة 57 على قيد الناخبين الذين يحق لهم التصويت فى كشوف، وهم أعضاء  المجمع المقدس المكون من الأساقفة على مستوى الجمهورية وعددهم 74، إضافة  إلى 12 مطراناً و39 أسقفا لإبراشيات و9 رؤساء أديرة إلى جانب أساقفة المهجر  وعددهم 15 أسقفاً.. ويضاف إلى هؤلاء الأراخنة «وجهاء الأقباط» حيث يتم  اختيار 12 من الأراخنة من كل مطرانية، وهو ما يعنى أن عدد من سوف يختارون  البابا القادم لن يتجاوز الألفى ناخب بالرغم من وجود 10 ملايين مسيحى مصرى  بحسب تقديرات الكنيسة.

وتقوم لجنة بقيد أسماء الناخبين من الفئات التى حددتها اللائحة، ومن بينها  المطارنة والأساقفة ورؤساء الأديرة ووكلائها، و24 كاهنا من كهنة القاهرة،  و7 من كهنة الإسكندرية، والوزراء الأقباط الحاليون والسابقون، وأعضاء مجلس  الأمة الأقباط «البرلمان حاليا»، وأصحاب الصحف ورؤساء تحريرها، ومحررو  الصحف اليومية، شريطة أن يكونوا أعضاء فى نقابة الصحفيين.

ولابد أن يكون الناخب حاصلا على شهادة دراسية عالية أو أن يكون موظفا حاليا  أو سابقا فى الحكومة المصرية والهيئات ولا يقل راتبه عن أربعمائة وثمانين  جنيها سنويا، أو موظفا بأحد المصارف أو الشركات أو المحال التجارية أو ما  يماثلها ولا يقل راتبه عن ستمائة جنيه سنويا، أو يكون ممن يدفعون ضرائب لا  تقل عن مائة جنيه سنويا، ويشترط فى الحالة الأخيرة أن يكون الناخب ممن  يجيدون القراءة والكتابة.

أما بالنسبة لمن له حق الترشيح لمنصب البابا فإن القانون يقصر الترشيح على  الرهبان فقط وألا تقل سن المرشح عن 40 عاماً.. ويمنع القانون ترشيح  الأساقفة مع استثناء الأساقفة العامين.. ويتم تصويت أعضاء المجمع المقدس  على المرشحين على أن تجرى قرعة بين أكثر ثلاثة مرشحين حصلوا على الأصوات  لاختيار أحدهم.. ثم يصدر مرسوم جمهورى باعتماد الفائز بابا لكنيسة  الإسكندرية وبطريركاً للكرازة المرقسية.

وتضع لائحة الكنيسة الخاصة بانتخاب البابا التى أقرت عام 1957 شروطا عديدة  يجب أن تتوافر فيمن يترشح لشغل المقعد البابوى، أبرزها أن يكون مصريا قبطيا  أرثوذكسيا، وأن يكون من الرهبان المُتبتّلين «غير المتزوجين ولم يسبق لهم  الزواج».




​*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2012)

للموسوعه بقيه 

تاااااااااااااااابعوا 
لو احببتم


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*وزير خارجية فرنسا: البابا شنودة أكد عمق تاريخ مصر!!!*

*قال  وزير الخارجية الفرنسى آلان جوبيه إن هناك حزنا هائلا فى فرنسا عقب وفاة  قداسة البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، مشيرا فى  بيان للسفارة الفرنسية بالقاهرة إلى أن البابا شنودة كان قد بدأ حوارا مع  بقية الكنائس المسيحية ومع الاسلام بروح التسامح.

وأضاف جوبيه فى بيان وزعته السفارة الفرنسية بعنوان ثناء فرنسى على قداسة  البابا إلى أن البابا شنودة كان يؤكد على عمق تاريخ بلاده مصر، وقد أجرى  زعيم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية زيارة لفرنسا عام 1995 كانت ذات تأثير كبير. 

وكان القائم بأعمال السفارة الفرنسية بمصر أرنو دى سورى قد قدم تعازيه  للكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية على رأس وفد فرنسى رفيع خاصة من النواب.  الذى أكدوا تعازى السلطات الفرنسية للأقباط ولكل المصريين فى وفاة البابا  شنودة.
*
اليوم السابع


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*تميم البرغوثى: البابا شنودة رفض التطبيع حين استقبل شيخ الأزهر السابق الحاخامات الاسرائيليين





*​*
 وصف الشاعر تميم البرغوثى البابا شنودة الثالث، الذي رحل  عن عالمنا السبت الماضي بالرجل الكريم الحليم، الذي امتنع عن التطبيع مع  إسرائيل حين استقبل شيخ الأزهر السابق الحاخامات، على حد قوله.
 وأضاف البرغوثى في تدوينه على حسابه على موقع “تويتر” أمس أن “شنودة  الثالث، كان مضطراً إلى أخطائه، أما مكارمه فلم يكن مضطراً إليها وأتاها  اختيارا”، مشيراً إلى أنه لا بد من أن يشعر المسيحيون في مصر بالأمان،وأنه  من العار أن تقيم هذه الحكومة سلاماً مع إسرائيل وحرباً على مواطنيها. 
وتابع تميم “من المضحك أن يخاف التسعة من عاشرهم .. والعيب عليهم هم إن خاف عاشرهم منهم” 




*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*شاهد بالصورة ورسالة خاصة من الاقباط الى المسلمين انتهاء مراسم دفن البابا شنودة 

*
*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*
لقطات طريفة للبابا شنودة الثالث 
*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u_m93_RaRY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

نبيل شرف الدين عن ذكرياتة مع البابا شنوده داخل الدير وكيف اتعرف عليه وانة كان من الحرس لقداسة البابا لتحديد اقامتة داخل الدير وشاهد ماذا يقول علي الكتب القبطية مثل بستان الرهبان





=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fin91ZxifGY&feature=player_embedded


=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*شاعر مسلم بجريدة التحرير يكتب .. متقولشى مات



*​* 

*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*
** اضحك مع قداسه*
* البابا شنودة الثالث*

* وحبه العجيب للاطفال*

* (((فيديو رائع جدا وحصرى)))*

*



*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOz3Mp-icoE&feature=player_embedded




=

​


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

ده اللى وصلنى  ووصل لكل مسيحيين مصر شكرا لكل احبائنا المسلمين المعتدلين 
asmicheal 





=

*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو ::تعليق راااائع و قوى جدا من ابونا داوود لمعى عن نياحة البابا شنودة .. و شوف قال ايه عن البابا














للمشاهده 
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2EtCWz7IxI&feature=player_embedded




=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*الفقي يفتح خزائن اسرار البابا .. من  أجج خلافه مع السادات ومتى قال لمبارك لا يا سيادة الرئيس ؟!

   الأهرام- أجرى الحوار محمد حسين  أبوالحسن | الثلاثاء ٢٠ مارس ٢٠١٢ - ١٤: ٠٨ م +01:00 CET  
























  في جعبة المفكر السياسي الدكتور مصطفي الفقي كثير من  الاسرار في خزائن موصدة  واغلفة ملفات تحمل خاتما مهيبا سري للغاية وبحكم  عمله كان في خزائن الاتصال بين رئيس  الجمهورية ورأس الكنيسة في الثمانينات  والتسعينات‏,‏ شهد فيها احداثا  خطيرة‏.

 وقام بأدوار مؤثرة مع البابا شنودة الثالث, الذي رأي فيه الفقي  شخصية  مهيبة متزنة, لكن الشخصيات المهيبة لاتبرز فجأة من المجهول, او تولد من  ضربة  حظ تصيب في الصميم او تطيش في الفراغ, انما قيمتها انها رمز وتجسيد  لما هو ابقي  واكبر منها.. نوع نادر من الشخصيات سار الشوط الي نهايته دون  كلل, بفهم عميق لروح  مصر ومكوناتها الحضارية التي تصنع عبقرية شخصيتها  المتفردة.. مواقف متعددة وعلاقة  متميزة جمعت بين قداسة البابا شنودة  والدكتور مصطفي الفقي الذي اختص الأهرام بهذا  الحوار ــ هاتفيا لوجوده  حاليا في زيارة بمملكة البحرين بدعوة من حكومتها, ولدواع  كثيرة فإن بعض  اجاباته لم تسلك طريقا مباشرا, انما ذ هبت عن طريق دائري, متحسبا  لوجود اي  مزالق من الافضل تجنبها..

>  دكتور مصطفي.. كيف تنظر لرحيل البابا في هذا التوقيت والظرف العصيب لمصر والمصريين,  في مرحلة تحول مفصلي ؟
جادت وفاة قداسة البابا شنودة في وقت حرج لنا  جميعا, لان مصر احوج ماتكون  لحكمة هذا الرجل وعقلانيته وحرصه الشديد علي اللحمة  الوطنية, وعلي المصلحة  العليا للوطن, وليس البعد الطائفي المحدود, لقد احب مصر من  كل قلبه واتسع  قلبه بالمحبة للكل, بد ون تمييز فأحبه المسلمون والمسيحييون معا,  واجه  الصعاب بقلب تقي وبالحكمة وطول البال. لم يعرف الكراهية يوما, واذكر ا نني   ذهبت اليه في نهاية الثمانينيات, لكي استشرف رأيه في مجلس الشوري, لكي  يختار اسماء  لمرشحينمسيحيين للتعيين بالمجلس, فأعطاني اسماء اسلامية بحتة  وسألته: ماهذا ياقداسة  البابا ؟!.. فقال لي: لايعنينا اسماء اقباط  ولامسلمين, لكن المهم ان يكونوا مؤمنين  حقا بالوحدة.. فقد كان من اكثر  الناس اعتدالا, الي درجة ان بعض المسيحيين كانوا  ينتقدونه, ظنا منهم انه  يفرط في حقوق لهم
خزانة الاسرار.
< ألا تفتح لنا خزانة أسرارك قليلا, خاصة أنك كنت   مسئول الاتصال أو ضابط الاتصال ـ إن جاز الوصف ـ بين رئاسة الدولة وقيادة  الكنيسة,  حتي بعد مغادرة منصبك الرسمي في الرئاسة؟ـ يصمت بعض  الوقت.. ثم يقول: أريد  أن تعلم أن البابا شنودة شخصية حكيمة, قلما يجود  الزمان بمثلها, كان يحفظ آيات من  القرآن الكريم والأحاديث النبوية, وذات  يوم أحضر أمامي معجما لألفاظ القرآن  وتفسيرها, ولم أكن وأنا المسلم, قد  اطلعت علي مثل هذا الكتاب من قبل, هكذا كان  البابا متسامحا بصيرا, متسلحا  بفهم عميق لروح الحضارة العربية, مثلا عقب أحداث  العمرانية, اعتكف في دير  وادي النطرون, واصطحب معه ماكينة الغسيل الكلوي في إشارة  الي غضبه مما جري  واستعداده للبقاء أطول فترة, وذهبت إليه محاولا استرضاءه واصلاح  الأوضاع  واعادته الي المقر البابوي, وجلسنا معا وبصحبتنا الأنبا موسي والأنبا يؤانس   والأنبا أرميا, وعرضت عليه حلولا قبل بعضها, وتم اطلاق بعض المسجونين من  الاخوة  الأقباط, وقد حكي لي البابا أن الرئيس السابق مبارك عرض عليه  اعتبار عيد القيامة  اجازة رسمية لكل المصريين, فرفض البابا شنودة, وقال  له: لا ياسيادة الرئيس, ان  المسلمين والمسيحيين متفقون علي عيد ميلاد  السيد المسيح, أما عيد القيامة فمحل خلاف  لا نريد له أن يتصاعد, وعلي  العموم يوم شم النسيم يأتي في اليوم التالي, فيجمعنا  جميعا.. انه رجل نادر  فقد كان رجل دين وشاعرا وصحفيا ومؤرخا وكاتبا ومثقفا.. شخصية  ذات وزن في  كل الاتجاهات, واحتفظ بصداقات مع المسلمين, من ثم ليس غريبا أن يحزن  عليه  المسلمون والمسيحيون, في مصر وفي غيرها.

> اصطدم البابا شنودة كثيرا مع الرئيس السادات,  واختلف أحيانا مع مبارك, هل كان ذلك راجعا لتكوينه الشخصي, أو إلي عوامل  أخري؟
ـ لقد حكي لي البابا قصة خلافه مع السادات, والعلاقة المتوترة  بينهما التي  أدت الي اقصاء شنودة وعزله في وادي النطرون, مشيرا الي أوجه اختلاف  عديدة  جرت بين الاثنين, وأن أسبابا سياسية وقفت وراءها, خاصة أن الرئيس السادات   أراد تثبيت سلطته بوسائل أثارت مخاوف الأقباط, فقام البابا من ناحيته  بإبلاغ الرئيس  فحوي تلك المخاوف, معتبرا أن نقله مطالب الاقباط ومخاوفهم  ليس هدفه أن تلعب الكنيسة  دورا سياسيا, إنما أن تحاط القيادة بما يدور في  خلد رعاياها.. وفجر البابا مفاجأة  تتمثل في أن هذا الخلاف كان من الممكن  لجمه في أضيق الحدود, لكن الوسطاء بين الرئيس  والبابا ـ ومعظمهم كانوا  مسيحيين ـ وسعوا الفجوة بينهما, حتي سحب السادات اعتراف  الدولة بالبطريرك,  وفرض عليه الاعتكاف, لكنه لم يستطع ازاحته عن الكرسي البابوي, إذ  أنه  يأتي بـ قرعة إلهية, وأن الأب متي المسكين لم يكن علي علاقة ودية مع البابا   شنودة, لكنه كان رجلا صالحا بكل المعايير, وقد ذهب الي البابا وقدم إليه  محبته, مع  انتهاء الأزمة برحيل السادات.

صرع  أجنحة
> ما رؤيتك أنت لتأثيرات هذا  الخلاف؟
ـ أري أنها واقعة مؤسفة محزنة, فقد كانت فتنة مشبوبة باللهب..  اشتعلت ثم  خمدت, لكنها بمرور السنين تركت جروحا وحروقا وكسورا, والمزعج أن صناعة   الفتن لا تأتي من عود ثقاب يلقي علي كومة قش بالمصادفة, إنما صناعة لها  أسسها  وطرقها, في بلد يتربص به المتربصون, وبدا ذاك ظاهرا للعيان في أحداث  طائفية كان  يمكن تفاديها.

> تذهب بعض الكتابات  الي ان الكنيسة المصرية  الأرثوذكسية تعاني صراع أجنحة داخلها, ومع التيار العلماني  القبطي خارجها,  وأنه صراع مرشح للتصاعد؟
ـ هذا الأمر يخضع لشيء من  المبالغة, فقادة الكنيسة رجال دين زاهدون,  وللكنيسة المصرية شخصيتها التي حافظت  عليها علي مدي تاريخها, وكان دورها  دوما دورا دينيا وطنيا, وليس حزبيا طائفيا,  واستطاع البطريرك الراحل أن  يبلور هوية الأقباط, وأن يحتوي الجميع علمانيين وغير  علمانيين, فمثلا صور  له بعضهم أن تعيين المفكر جمال أسعد عبدالملاك في برلمان2010  يعطي اشارة  سلبية بوصفه قبطيا علمانيا, وأنه يهاجم الكنيسة, فأبلغت قداسته أن جمال   أسعد يهاجم مبارك وابنه أكثر, وأنه محب للكنيسة ويحترم رموزها, فرضي.

> لكن الدور السياسي للكنيسة برز بوضوح في عهد  البابا شنودة, إلي حد  اعتبره البعض تحديا للدولة وسيادة القانون, مثل حكم الزواج  الثاني؟
ـ أعتقد أنه ليس هناك تعارض أو تحد, فقد انطلقت الكنيسة في  معارضتها حكم  الزواج, من منظور النص الديني المسيحي الذي يمنع ذلك الحكم, والأحوال   الشخصية لكل ملة متروكة لما تحدده شريعتها وكتابها, ويهمني هنا أن أؤكد من  خلال  علاقتي مع قداسة البابا شنودة وبعض رموز الكنيسة المصرية, أن هناك  اجماعا علي  التمسك بالمادة الثانية من الدستور, مع إمكان اضافة عبارة  اليها مضمونها: مع تطبيق  شرائع أهل الديانات السماوية علي أصحابها في  الأحوال الشخصية بالطبع, فالبابا دوما  كان إطفائيا متمرسا لحرائق الوطن,  التقيت به بعد مشكلة جريدة النبأ ومشكلة وفاء  قسطنطين, وقلت له: هل أنت  مستاء, فقال: بل حزين من أجل الوطن, وخائف عليه.. لأجل  ذلك, ونحن علي  أبواب مرحلة جديدة في تاريخنا, أحذر من دعاوي الفرقة بين أبناء الوطن   الواحد, مثل حديث البعض هنا أو هناك عن الأغلبية العددية من المسلمين, أو  احتكار  المصرية الفرعونية وحصرها في الأقباط فقط بزعم انهم أصحاب البلد  الأصليين, فهذا كله  هراء غير صحيح, الوطن لجميع أبنائه ـ مسيحيين ومسلمين ـ  دون تفرقة أو تمييز, هنا  أذكر الجميع بأن يذهب المسيحيون والمسلمون, عند  اللزوم, للاحتجاج أو الاعتصام أمام  دار القضاء العالي أو مجلس الشعب أو  ميدان التحرير, أو حتي قصر عابدين, فيجب ألا  يعتصم الأقباط في الكنيسة, أو  المسلمون في الأزهر.. الكنيسة مثل الأزهر مؤسسة وطنية  عظيمة, لكنهما  داوران دينيتان في المقام الأول, ليس لهما أن ينخرطا في السياسة  اليومية,  هما يمثلان الجانب الروحي, وأداة القوة الناعمة في مصر, تماما كالجامعات   ومصادر المعرفة والثقافة والمتاحف وتراثنا العريق الزاخر.

> ظلت علاقة الكنيسة بقيادة البابا شنودة مع أقباط  المهجر غائمة الملامح, مثيرة للتساؤلات؟
ـ بذل قداسة البابا محاولات لضبط  الأعصاب والحرص علي سلامة الوطن ووحدته,  لوعيه بأن العقائد تتعلق بالإيمان وقلوب  مشبوبة بالعاطفة, وبأن العلاقة  الطيبة المتينة بين مسلمي مصر ومسيحييها هي حصن  الأمان لكل المصريين, لذلك  كان البابا عنصر توازن وحكمة واعتدال يبادر ويتحرك, وقد  دخلت عليه يوما  وهو يملي رسائل لأبنائه في المهجر, حتي لا ينصتوا إلي الشائعات التي  تتسرب  إليهم دون أساس من الحقيقة عن أوضاع الأقباط في مصر, وأحيانا تعرض البابا   لانتقادات خارجية علي أساس أنه مسالم أكثر مما ينبغي, وقد قمت بزيارة  لواشنطن  في2009 وآلمني أن جزءا كبيرا من معلومات أقباط المهجر غير صحيح  تماما, فأحدهم  سألني: هل هناك مأمور قسم مسيحي في مصر, وآخر يستفسر: هل  تستطيع المسيحية ارتداء  الصليب(؟!).. فرددت: نعم, وأعدت عليهم قول البابا  لا يوجد اضطهاد ولا تمييز, لكن  هناك تهميش.. وهذا صحيح, وينبغي علاجه  بأسرع ما يمكن, فنحن شعب واحد جذوره واحدة,  منذ الفراعنة, يدين بدينين علي  نهر واحد.

> استطاع البابا شنودة ضخ الدماء في عروق الكنيسة  المصرية ودورها إقليميا ودوليا.. كيف تقيمون هذا الدور؟
ـ أحدثك من  البحرين شاعرا بأسي الجماهير العربية, ومواكب المعزين تتوالي  علي السفارات المصرية  في الدول العربية, لأنه بطريرك العرب, والعرب يذكرون  مواقفه الصلبة تجاه القضية  الفلسطينية, ومنع الأقباط من زيارة القدس  مادامت تحت الاحتلال الصهيوني, وكيف كشف  عن ألاعيب إسرائيل, وفند فرية شعب  الله المختار, باعتبارها مجرد ذريعة, وقد حرص  الزعيم الفلسطيني ياسر  عرفات علي زيارته بالكاتدرائية كلما أتي إلي القاهرة, تقديرا  لموقفه  التاريخي.. ولو عدت إلي فترة القطيعة المصرية ـ العربية فقد جاء الأمير   سلمان وزير الدفاع السعودي( أمير الرياض في ذلك الوقت) واتصل بالرئاسة وقال  لي:  سأقيم معرض الرياض اليوم ولي طلب أن يكون البابا شنودة موجودا,  فأدركت أهمية هذا  الرجل الذي تمكن من حل الحساسية التاريخية للأقباط  والعروبة.. وهو شخصية دولية قوية  وبارزة جلس علي الكرسي البابوي41 عاما,  ومد رعايته للكنائس في أركان الدنيا  الأربعة, وكانت له اتصالات بزعماء  العالم, وحظي باحترام كبير.. كنت بالنمسا سفيرا  وأتي قداسة البابا إليها  ودعي إلي المجر, فتوجهت معه برا, وهناك فوجئت برئيس المجر  وهو يستقبله علي  الحدود, وسبق أن تحدثت مع البابا شنودة ـ بناء علي طلب وزير  الخارجية  أحمد ماهر ـ لكي يستقبل مطران كنيسة إريتريا لإصلاح علاقة الطرفين, وامتدت   جهوده لقضية مياه النيل مع الكنيسة الإثيوبية.. ويكفي أن نعود بالذاكرة  إلي محاولة  تفتيش البابا في مطار هيثرو, وبسببها انتفض المصريون المسلمون  قبل المسيحيين, لأنهم  اعتبروه إهانة للمصريين جميعا, إنه رمز وطني تاريخي.

> البابا المقبل تري من يكون؟
ـ إنها  مسألة اختيار إلهي عن طريق القرعة في النهاية, وأري شخصيات محترمة  كثيرة, تكون  امتدادا للبابا الراحل, منهم الآباء: آرميا وموسي وبسنتي  ويؤانس وبولا  وبيشوي..

> ومن منهم تراه أقدر علي  قيادة دفة الكنيسة في مرحلة حساسة من تاريخ مصر؟
ـ صمت برهة.. قبل أن  يجيب: جميعهم وآخرون مؤهلون, وإن كان بعضهم أكثر  ملاءمة وقدرة علي التفاعل مع واقع  الأقباط والمصريين, ولا تطلب مني أسماء,  فهي اختيار إلهي كما قلت.

> أهم ملامح العلاقة بين قداسة البابا شنودة  والمفكر السياسي مصطفي الفقي؟
ـ هي علاقة شخصية قوية للغاية, منذ كنت  مسئول الاتصال بينه وبين رئيس  الجمهورية السابق(1985 ـ1992), وقد استمرت حتي بعد  ترك منصبي في الرئاسة,  وكان البابا شنودة يزجي إلي التهنئة بعيد ميلادي في14 نوفمبر  وهو  بالمناسبة يوم جلوس قداسته علي الكرسي البابوي, وكان يدعوني دائما لحضور  قداس  عيد الميلاد, وحتي في آخر عيد ميلاد اتصل بي الأنبا آرميا وأخبرني  بأن البابا  يريدني في الصف الأول, وقد قبلته, ورأيت الأستاذ منير فخري  عبدالنور يقبل يده, علي  غير عادته كل عام, فقال لي: أشعر أنها قبلة  الوداع, كان البابا ودودا مع الجميع,  وكان يحب شيخ الأزهر الراحل طنطاوي,  ويحترم فضيلة الشيخ الطيب, ويقدر فضيلة الشيخ  علي جمعة.. إنه بصمة من روح  مصر وعبقريتها.

*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*مراحل بناء مقبرة البابا شنودة .. بالصور








المرحلة النهائية لمقبرة البابا شنودة

 	مراحل بناء مقبرة البابا شنودة


*
*




المرحلة الأولى*​* 






المرحلة الثانية​ 






المرحلة الثالثة​ 






المرحلة الرابعة​ 






وضع الزهور بجوار المقبرة​ 







وضع الزهور بجوار المقبرة


المشهد
​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*دى صوره لتواضع البابا شنوده ربنا ينيح روحه ازكرنا امام عرش النعمه

اذكر باستمرار انك غريب على الارض و انك راجع الي وطنك السماوى

البابا شنودة








*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

فيديو الابراشى يكشف بالادلة القاطعة كذب النواب السلفيين الذين رفضو الوقوف حدادا على روح البابا بادعاء ان ذلك يخالف شريعتهم



.



.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyQYIx1iAYY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو ...اخر لقاء تلفزيونى مع البابا شنودة الثالث وكلام رائع جدااا اوع يفوتك 


*​*











*

=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPAO3eVn_EU&feature=player_embedded*
*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*شاهد بالصورة لحظة خروج صندوق البابا شنودة من الطائرة ومنظر جميل من عساكر الجيش

*
*




*​*

*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*اول صورة لصندوق البابا شنودة من داخل الطائرة


*​*


​
​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*






=
*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*بالصورة البابا اثناء إلقائه كلمه في الجامعة الكاثوليكيه بالمجر بعد استلامه الدكتوراه الفخريه
*


*
*
* 



* 
​


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*

















*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2012)

موسوعة حلوة خالص يا تاسونى
ربنا يعزينا كلنا


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*الفاتيكان تنكس علمها حدادا على البابا شنودة وتقدم العزاء للأقباط


الأربعاء، 21 مارس 2012 - 19:04




بابا الفاتيكان
لاهاى ـ جمال جرجس المزاحم

فى واقعة تعد الأولى من نوعها، قامت الفاتيكان اليوم، بتنكيس العلم   الفاتيكانى بناء عن طلب من قداسة بابا روما، حدادا على قداسة البابا شنودة   الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية.

وأعرب البابا بنديكت السادس عشر، بابا روما، عن مدى محبته، لشخص قداسة   البابا شنودة، رغم أنه لم يلتق به، إلا أنه قرأ عنه كثيرا، مؤكدا أنه رجل   دين وسلام.

وقال المكتب الإعلامى:"إننا ننعى بمزيد من الألم فقيد الأمة والعالم بصفة   عامة، ومصر بصفة خاصة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك   الكرازة المرقسية، الذى انتقل إلى السماء بعد حياة حافلة خدم خلالها وطنه   وكنيسته بكل أمانة وبر"، مشيرا إلى أن العالم خسر قامة كبيرة، تحملت عبر   سنوات طوال هموم هذا الوطن الذى أحبه، فأحبه كل أبناء مصر و العالم مسلمين   ومسيحيين.




*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*فيديو .. ON TV : جنازة البابا لن تتكرر فى التاريخ *​* 





الفيديو 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzJWBfvI9tw&feature=player_embedded​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*صورة نادرة للبابا شنودة وهو يبكى يوم جنازة ابونا بيشوى كامل






*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*صورة نادرة لرسامة الراهب أنطونيوس السريانى بأسم الأنبا شنودة أسقفاً للتعليم بيد قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس
*​*




*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو || لقاااااء مؤثر جدا مع المعلم ابراهيم عياد  ويروي مواقفه وذكرياته مع قداسة البابا شنودة وكلام لاول مرة ومعجزات  لقداسة البابا شنودة








* *للمشاهده 
 =*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of_BkaDa_nQ&feature=player_embedded

 =


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*الأقباط متحدون" من داخل قرية "سلام" مسقط رأس قداسة البابا "شنودة" الثالث 
*​*

الخميس	 22	 مارس 2012 - 50: 11 ص	​




حوار: أبوالعز توفيق


توجهت كاميرا "الأقباط   متحدون" إلى قرية "سلام" بمحافظة "أسيوط" التي شهدت مولد وطفولة أعظم شخصية   عرفها التاريح المصري المعاصر وهو قداسة البابا الشاعر، الدكتور،   البطريرك، صمام الوحدة الوطنية، الحكيم، القديس والذي تنيح يوم السبت   الماضي. فى البداية؛ قال الشيخ "وليد" - أحد أبناء القرية - أن البابا   "شنودة" الثالث قد جسَّد المحبة ودعى إليها بين أبناء الوطن، بل إلى العالم   كله وقد عاش فقيرًا ومات فقيرًا. وأضاف أن أهالي قرية "سلام" تفخر بأن   قداسة البابا تولد وتربى فى قريتنا، لافتًا أن مصر كلها برحيله خسرت شخصية   عظيمة. واستطرد حديثه قائلاً :" نعزي أنفسنا فى رحيل البابا "شنودة"   الثالث، ونطلب من الله أن يدخله الجنة ويرحمه". وفي سياق متصل؛ صرًّح   "ماجد"- أحد اقارب البابا- أن الجميع حزن بخبر رحيل قداسة البابا، مشيرًا   أن جميع أهالي البلده تقول أن قداسته كان هادئًا حكيمًا، محبًا للناس منذ   طفولته، وكان لا يفرق بين أي شخص. وختامًا؛ أشار الاستاذ "كامل" - أحد   اقارب البابا - أن قداسة البابا كان شخصية عظيمة لا يستطيع أحد وصفها،   مؤكدًا أن القرية تفتخر بأن قداسة البابا من أولادها . وأضاف: ذات مره ذهب   أهالي القرية إلى الكاتدرائية لمقابلته، وقالوا له "إحنا من أقاربك يا   سيدنا"، فرد قائلاً " كل الناس أقاربي وأولادي". 

الأقباط متحدون ​*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*صورة البابا شنوده الثالث في عيد شم النسيم بدير الأنبا بيشوي





* 
​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

بالفيديو || معجزة للبابا شنودة علي لسان المعلم ابراهيم عياد حدثت مع الشخص الذي اراد ان يتبرع بالكلي للبابا شنودة ..رائعة

للمشاهده 

 = 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOcMXxV6Ra8&feature=player_embedded

 =


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

فيديو: معجزة للبابا شنودة يرويها المعلم ابراهيم عياد



للمشاهده 

=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0TGYoPaOqg&feature=player_embedded

=


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*صورة البابا شنودة مع جناب الأب الورع المتنيح أبونا القمص بيشوي كامل





*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*صورة قداسة البابا  شنوده  الثالث حاضراً القداس الإلهي بكاتدرائية موسكو الذي رأسه البطريرك  الروسي  الأسبق بيمن أثناء زيارة قداسته لموسكو سنة 1972م





*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*صورة البابا شنوده الثالث في لبنان






* 
​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*صورة البابا شنوده الثالث في دمشق1972





* 
​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*





































* 


http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...ووووعه لجثمان البابا شنوده بجوده عاليه&src=sp


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو : مدفن البابا شنودة بدير الأنبا بيشوي









للمشاهده *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVowaTLAJ9s&feature=player_embedded


=*
 *


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*بالصورة شاهد ماذا فعل رجل مسلم بعد نياحة البابا شنودة






*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو : «بورسعيد» تودع بالشموع البابا شنودة   *


*



*
*

للمشاهده *  

=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWDSU1nPBoA&feature=player_embedded

=


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو : مواقف قداسة البابا الوطنية

* *

 



*




=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMzkaXgLlAA&feature=player_embedded

=


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*فيديو ::: مجموعه اقوال قداسة البابا شنودة مكتوبه مع موسيقي حزينه * 












=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlrIZo7fQ8w&feature=player_embedded


=


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*






































*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو اضحك من قلبك مع موقف حصل مع طلبة كلية طب يقولة قداسة البابا شنوده



=*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGZCYNQqB0M&feature=player_embedded

=*
*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*صورة رائعة ونادرة للبابا شنوده و هو يداعب اسد 




* 
​ 
http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...ئعة ونادرة للبابا شنوده و هو يداعب اسد&src=sp


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*اكثر من 50 عظة لقداسة البابا شنودة 




http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=142764

*


----------



## yousry zaki (22 مارس 2012)

أذكرنا ياقدس قداسة البابا شنوده بعرش النعمه ​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*صورة البابا شنودة مع جناب الأب الورع المتنيح أبونا القمص بيشوي كامل




*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*صورة  قداسة البابا شنوده  الثالث حاضراً القداس الإلهي بكاتدرائية موسكو الذي  رأسه البطريرك الروسي  الأسبق بيمن أثناء زيارة قداسته لموسكو سنة 1972م





* 
​ 
http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...من أثناء زيارة قداسته لموسكو سنة 1972م&src=sp


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*هل تعلم ان البابا شنودة هو





 
+ إليكم بعض المعلومات الجميلة عن حبيبنا الغالى قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

تاريخ الميلاد : الجمعة 3 أغسطس 1923

مكان الميلاد : قرية سلام- مركز أبنوب - محافظة أسيوط

الإسم قبل الرهبنة : نظير جيد روفائيل

· إلتحق بجامعة فؤاد الأول، في قسم التاريخ،  وبدأ بدراسة  التاريخ الفرعوني والإسلامي والتاريخ الحديث، وحصل على  الليسانس بتقدير  (ممتاز) عام 1947.

· وفي السنة النهائية بكلية الآداب إلتحق بالكلية الإكليركية. وبعد حصوله على الليسانس بثلاث سنوات تخرج من الكلية الإكليركيةثم عمل مدرساً للغة العربية ومدرسا للغة الإنجليزية.

· حضر فصولاً مسائيةً في كلية اللاهوت القبطي وكان تلميذاً وأستاذاً فى نفس الكلية فى نفس الوقت.

· كان يحب الكتابة وخاصة كتابة القصائد  الشعرية ولقد كان -  ولعدة سنوات - محرراً ثم رئيساً للتحرير في مجلة مدارس  الآحد وفي الوقت  نفسه كان يتابع دراساته العليا في علم الآثار القديمة.

·وحين إلتحق بالخدمة العسكرية كان ضباطاً برتبة ملازم.

·سيم راهباً بإسم (الراهب أنطونيوس السرياني) في يوم السبت 18 يوليو 1954، وقد قال قداسته أنه وجد في الرهبنة حياة مليئة بالحرية والنقاء.

ومن عام 1956 إلى عام 1962 عاش قداسته حياة الوحدة في مغارة تبعد حوالي 7 أميال عن مبنى الدير مكرساً فيها كل وقته للتأمل و الصلاة.

وبعد سنة من رهبنته تمت سيامته قساً.

· أمضى 10 سنوات في الدير دون أن يغادره.

· عمل سكرتيراً خاصاً لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس في عام 1959.

· رُسِمَ أسقفاً للمعاهد الدينية والتربية الكنسية، وكان أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي وعميداًللكلية إلاكليريكية، وذلك في 30 سبتمبر 1962.

· وعندما تنيَّح قداسة البابا كيرلس في الثلاثاء 9 مارس 1971 أُجريت إنتخابات البابا الجديد في الأربعاء 13 أكتوبر. ثم جاء حفل تتويج البابا (شنوده)   للجلوس على كرسي البابوية في الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكبرى بالقاهرة في 14   نوفمبر 1971 وبذلك أصبح البابا رقم (117) في تاريخ البطاركة.

· في عهد قداسته تمت سيامة أكثر من 100 أسقفاً؛ بما في ذلك أول أسقف للشباب، ومئات من الكهنة وعدد غير محدود من الشمامسة في القاهرة والإسكندرية وكنائس المهجر.

· أولى قداسته إهتماماً خاصاً لخدمة المرأة في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.

· بالرغم من مسؤوليات قداسته العديدة والمتنوعة إلا أنه يحاول دائماً قضاء ثلاثة أيام أسبوعيا في الدير، وحب قداسته لحياة الرهبنة أدى إلى إنتعاشها   في الكنيسة القبطية حيث تم في عهده سيامة المئات من الرهبان والراهبات..   وكان أول بطريرك يقوم بإنشاء العديد من الأديرة القبطية خارج جمهورية مصر   العربية وأعاد تعمير عدد كبير من الأديرة التى إندثرت.

· في عهده زادت إلايبارشيات كما تم إنشاء عدد كبير من الكنائس سواء داخل أو خارج جمهورية مصر العربية.​
وقداسته :​
​
+ هو أول بابا منذ القرن الخامس يختار من أساتذة الكلية الإكليركية.

+ هو أول بابا يستمر بعد سيامته في إلقاء الدروس بالإكليركية و إدارتها.

+ هو أول بابا يؤسس 7 فروع للإكليركية بداخل البلاد وفي بلاد المهجر.

... + هو أول بابا يرأس ويؤسس مجلة أسبوعية و يكون عضوا بنقابة الصحفين.

+ هو أول بابا يواظب على إلقاء محاضرات أسبوعيا بالقاهرة و الإسكندرية بخلاف اجتماعاته الشهرية مع الخدام و الكهنة و الجمعيات.

+ هو أول بابا منذ 15 قرناً يزور كرسي روما وكرسي القسطنطينية.

+ هو أول بابا يؤسس كنائس قبطية أرثوذكسية في كينيا و زاميبيا و زيمبابوي وجنوب أفريقيا.

+ هو أول بابا يقوم بزيارات إلى بلاد أفريقية لم يزورها أحد الباباوات من قبل مثل زائير و الكونجو و غيرها.

+ هو أول بابا يقوم برسامة كهنة أفارقة لرعاية الكنائس في بلادهم.

+ هو أول بابا يقوم برسامة أسافقة بريطانيين و فرنسيين لرعاية رعاياهم المنضمين إلى كنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية.

+ وهو أول بابا يكون مجمع مقدس للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية في اريتريا.

+ وهو أول بابا يصير أحد رؤساء مجلس الكنائس العالمي.

+ وهو أول بابا يقوم برحلات رعوية لزيارة كنائسنا وافتقاد الأقباط في أمريكا وأستراليا و أوروبا.

+ وهو أول بابا يؤسس أديره في أمريكا و أستراليا و ألمانيا و إيطاليا.

+ وهو أول بابا يؤسس فروعاً للكلية الإكليريكية في أمريكا وأستراليا.

+ وهو أول بابا يؤسس أسقفيات في إنجلترا وأمريكا ويرسم لها اساقفة.

+ وهو أول بابا يؤسس معهدا للرعاية و معهدا للكتاب المقدس.

+ وهو أول بابا يحصل على أربع دكتوراه في العلوم اللاهوتية و العلوم الإنسانية.

+ وهو أول بابا يرسم أساقفة مساعدين لأساقفة الأبيارشيات.

+ وهو أول بابا يرسم أسقفا عاما للشباب وهو صاحب النيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا موسى.

+ وهو أول بابا يوقع اتفاقيات مشتركة مع الكاثوليك ومع الأرثوذكس ومع الكنيسة الإنجليكانية وغيرها من الكنائس.

+ وهو أول بابا يفتح باب مجلة الكنيسة ( مجلة الكرازة) للمرآة ويسمح   للباحثة نبيلة ميخائيل يوسف منذ سنة 1975 بكتابة باب روائع العلم و إلى   الوقت الحاضر و هي نفسها أول امرأة عضوا في المجلس الملي العام منذ عام   1989 و إلى الآن.

+ وهو أول بابا يقيم حفلات إفطار رماضنية لكبار المسئولين بالدولة منذ عام   1986 والى الآن بالمقر البابوي وتبعته في ذلك معظم الإيبارشيات.

+ وهو أول بابا يحضر حفلات إفطار رمضانية تقيمها وزارة الأوقاف ويشارك بنفسه في جميع المؤتمرات و الأحداث الهامة بالدولة.

+ وهو أول بابا يقيم في قلايته بدير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون نصف الأسبوع و النصف الأخر يقضيه بالمقر البابوي.

+ وهو أول بابا أسقف عام يجلس على الكرسي المرقسي بعد القديس أنيانوس   البابا الثاني بعد القديس مارمرقس الرسول وكان القديس أنيانوس أسقف عام   رسمه القديس مارمرقس لمساعدته في تدبير أمور الكنيسة
 *


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*



*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو بجد تقرير  مؤثر وجميل جدا جدا من قرية السلام والمكان الذي ولد به قداسة البابا شنوده  الثالث ومنزله ولقاء مع مسلمين ومسيحين القريبة







 *​ 












للمشاهده 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA9mJXZXL_0&feature=player_embedded

==


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*حياة البابا شنودة فى صورة






*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

*بالصور البابا شنودة وقصة حب مع الاطفال .. اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة
 






















































































































* 
​ 
http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...ب مع الاطفال .. اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة&src=sp


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

*




*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

*تأمل التجارب والضيقات - لقداسة البابا شنودة معزية جدا






*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvHHB6WyDXA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## zezza (23 مارس 2012)

*موسوعة رائعة يا ايمى ربنا يباركك 
بركة و صلوات و شفاعة البابا شنودة تكون معاكى و مع كل اهل بيتك *


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

*صورة نادرة لبابا شنودة والانبا ميخائيل




*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

*حلقة خاصة من الاخ رشيد والاستاذ مجدي خليل عن انتقال البابا شنودة 

ما هي التحديات التي واجهها البابا شنودة الثالث في حياته؟ وما هي التحديات  التي سيواجهها البابا الجديد في المستقبل؟ وما هي الأولويات التي على  الأقباط الالتفاف حولها حتى يحفظوا تماسكهم ووحدة صفهم؟






*














http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsqcR0l17tA&feature=player_embedded#!



​


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

*







































*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

*أحمد عبد التواب : البابا كان حكيما  والسادات أخطىء بإحتضانه للإسلاميين المتطرفين                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







فى وداع البابا شنودة

أحمد عبد التواب

مما يثبت ما كان للبابا شنودة من بُعد نظر  أنه رفض عرضا من نظام مبارك  باعتماد عيد القيامة عيدا وطنيا إضافة إلى عيد  الميلاد، برغم ما فى الطرح  من إغراءات مباشرة لاقت أصداء لدى عدد كبير من  الأقباط ومن المسلمين  المخلصين فى تأسيس مشتركات مع أبناء الوطن الواحد  تُوَحِّد فيما بينهم،  إلا أنه رأى أن تطبيق الفكرة ينطوى على احتمالات  مخاطر مستقبلية يُخشى  منها أن تكون سببا لنزاعات، وقال إن قيامة المسيح  تختلف فى معناها  وتفسيرها بين المسلمين والمسيحيين، فهى ليست مسألة جامعة  مثل عيد ميلاد  السيد المسيح الذى يتفق عليه الجميع. وبنفس المنطق رفض تشكيل  حزب قبطى  لأنه سيعزلهم عن الاندماج فى النسيج الوطنى، كما اعترض على أن  يكون  للأقباط كوتة فى البرلمان..إلخ
ويتجاهل خصوم البابا شنودة موقفه  الحاسم الذى رفض فيه دعوة السادات له  لمصاحبته فى زيارة القدس عام 1977،  وقوله الشهير إنه، ومعه الأقباط، لن  يدخلوا القدس إلا ويدهم فى يد أخوتهم  المسلمين، وراح يتخذ قرارات عقابية  مؤلمة ضد الأقباط الذين يذهبون للحج فى  الأراضى المقدسة، وكان هذا الموقف  بتوابعه هو الفاصلة الكبرى بينه وبين  السادات!
والنظر الآن إلى هذا الموقف بعد زمن تثبت أن الرجل كان حكيما  إلى مدى  بعيد، خصوصا بعد أن اتضح للجميع ما كان يراه هو آنذاك من فشل كل  مساعى  السلام على مسار السادات.
وكان غريبا أن هؤلاء، حتى بعد أن انجلت  النتائج لم يحسبوها له ولم يشكروه  عليها! أما لو كان فعلها، لكانت اتهاما  تاريخيا بالتهاون فى القضية  الفلسطينية وفى أمن مصر، وربما انسحب الاتهام  على عموم الأقباط بالتخطيط  مع الصهيونية العالمية..إلخ إلخ
وبرغم أن  دعوة السادات له كانت تسعى لشده للمشاركة فى عمل سياسى ضخم برضا  ومباركة  الدولة ورجالها وأبواقها، إلا أن بعض النقد الذى وُجِّه له بعد  ذلك من بعض  هذه الأبواق تركز على ما قيل إنه تجاوز منه لدوره الدينى إلى  عالم السياسة،  بل وقيل إن نواياه فى القيام بدور سياسى كانت مبيتة!
وبعيدا عن النوايا  التى لا يمكن القطع بها، فقد توفرت الأسباب الموضوعية  التى تكفى لتفسير  اللجوء للسياسة، فى دأب نظام الحكم عبر عقود من الزمان  على تهميش جماهير  المواطنين من كل دين، وكان إحساس الأقباط بالظلم مضاعفا،  بعد أن أُضيف إلى  التهميش العام استبعاد على أساس الهوية الدينية من  المناصب العليا التى  تصدر قرارات علوية بشأن من يتولاها، فى الحكومة  والحكم المحلى والجيش  والشرطة والخارجية، إضافة إلى أعمال التزوير فى  انتخابات البرلمان  والمحليات والتى كان استبعاد الأقباط منها مؤشرا على  توجه ثابت! وضرب مثل  من أعمال التزوير ليس اعترافا به وإنما لأنه قد يفضح  أكثر من غيره  الاختيارات الأصيلة لدى المزورين!!
وزاد على ذلك مخاطر عبث نظام الحكم  مع المتطرفين الإسلاميين! وكانت خطيئة  السادات الكبرى احتضانه لهم فى  مؤامرة ضيقة الأفق لا تدرك مدى تعقيد  الآليات الاجتماعية والسياسية  والدينية، ولم تتعظ من التاريخ، ولم ير  خبراء السادات إلا أوهامهم بإمكانية  السيطرة عليهم واستخدامهم فى ضرب  اليساريين! ثم كانت المأساة عندما تغول  وحش العنف وخرج عن السيطرة  المتوَهَّمة ومارس اعتداءاته على الأقباط فى  الطريق إلى اغتيال السادات  وبعد ذلك!
ثم كانت معالجة مبارك من المحدودية  والبساطة والسذاجة، هذا إذا افترضنا أن  الإخلاص دافعها، بحيث لم تنتبه إلى  خطر التهاون فى عقاب المجرمين  والاكتفاء بجلسات عُرفية تنتهى بتقبيل اللحى  والاتفاق على فتح صفحة جديدة،  ولم يتعلم نظام مبارك من أن هذه الصفحات كان  العنف هو الذى يكتب سطورها!
وتضاعفت الأخطار عندما اخترق المتعصبون جهاز الدولة وصارت جرائم العدوان تنال الغطاء والملاذ!
ولم  يدرك مبارك أن تقصيره وتخليه، بالجهل أو بالتواطؤ، عن حماية جزء أصيل  من  شعبه، ليس كأفراد وإنما كطائفة، لا يضع حدودا إلا فى خياله، لأنه يفتح   مجالا يفكر فيه المضارون باللجوء إلى سبل أخرى.
ومن المهم التوضيح أن  أخطاء الحكم فى عدم المساواة بين المواطنين هى التى  هيأت للدور السياسى  للكنيسة وللبابا شنودة بدءا بالتصريحات فى وسائل  الإعلام الداخلية  والخارجية ثم بالسعى لدعم اختيارات وبدائل سياسية دون  غيرها، ثم إلى  المزيد! ولكن لم يثبت قط أنه كان هناك استخدام أو تلويح  باستخدام القوة.  وقد عجز واحد من الساعين الآن للرئاسة عن إثبات اتهامه  الخطير المرسل بأن  بعض الأديرة تخزن السلاح! وكان غريبا أن ينجو من  المساءلة عن اتهام كان  وقودا فى ماكينة المتطرفين ضد الأقباط!
لقد خسر الوطن كثيرا بسبب  الحسابات الصغيرة والتعصب الذى عاند تقبل أن  الكنيسة القبطية هى أقدم مؤسسة  دينية وغير دينية فى مصر، وأن تاريخها متصل  دون انقطاع، كما أن معظم  تراثها محفوظ ومنقول من سلف إلى خلف، وهى أيضا  أقدم كنيسة فى العالم،  فتبددت فرص الاستفادة من إمكانياتها الهائلة بأن  تصير يدا من أيادى الدولة  فى سياساتها الخارجية، خاصة وأنها، وبفضل البابا  شنودة، انتقلت إلى أفق  العالم الفسيح من استراليا، عبر إفريقيا وأوروبا،  إلى كندا والولايات  المتحدة وأمريكا الجنوبية، بعد أن كان دورها لا يتعدى  الإقليم إلا استثناء،  وبفكره إيضا حدث تطور نوعى فى عناصر رجال الكنيسة  وصاروا أهل علم من خريجى  الجامعات وممن يجيدون اللغات الأجنبية.
وسوف يختلف المحللون، ولسنوات  طويلة، فيما إذا كان هذا الاضطراب هو السبب  وراء غياب الرؤية السياسية  الصحيحة والأخطاء التى وقع فيها أحيانا البابا  شنودة، مثل إشاداته بسياسات  مبارك، وتأييده لمشروع توريث الحكم إلى نجله،  وإحجامه أن يشارك الأقباط فى  ثورة يناير، وقبوله أن تصير الكنيسة متحدثة  باسم الأقباط..إلخ، أم أن طول  البقاء فى المسؤولية هو السبب؟ أم هو التقدم  فى العمر؟ أم هو منهج إدارة  الكنيسة وآلية اتخاذ القرار؟ أم هو شيئ آخر؟
لقد جلس البابا شنودة على  كرسيه لأكثر من أربعة عقود، قَدَّر بعض الباحثين  أنها شهدت نحو 200 واقعة  مما دُرِج على تسميتها «فتنة طائفية»، وصل بعضها  إلى حد الاعتداءات المادية  على الكنائس ووقوع ضحايا، ولم يرض المتعصبون  من المسلمين والأقباط عن  أدائه، قال الأولون إنه متطرف ويزج بنفسه فى  السياسة، وندد الآخرون بما  رأوه منه تهادنا وتهاونا فى حقهم!! ويمكن أن  يتخيل كل مهموم بهذا الوطن  ماذا كان سيحدث لو كان غيره فى هذه المسؤولية  فى تلك السنوات العصيبة، وكيف  سيكون من يخلفه فى زمن يزداد صعوبة!













=
*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

*ماذا قالوا عن البابا شنودة   *

*
للمشاهده 

*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKzdnXSkTFM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

*ننشر خطاب البابا شنودة لشعبه أثناء إقامته الإجبارية بالدير بأمر السادات

  الجمعة، 23 مارس  2012 - 14:36






                             البابا شنودة 
كتب  نادر شكرى


حصل "اليوم السابع" على خطاب كتبه البابا الراحل الأنبا  شنودة  الثالث بخط يده أثناء فترة تحديد إقامته بعد عزله من قبل الرئيس  السادات  عام 1981، وجاء فى خطابه توجيه رسالة لشعب الكنيسة يطمئنهم، مؤكدا  أن كل  الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الرب.

وجاء نص الخطاب يقول "أبنائى الأحباء كهنة وشعبا سلام ونعمة لكم من الله، وبعد،  

أكتب إليكم هذا الخطاب من مكان خلوتى فى الدير لأطمئنكم، كما قال الكتاب   "إن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الرب، وواثقا بأن الله سيظل   دائما يرعى كنيسته ويهتم بها لذلك أحب أن تحيوا فى هدوء، فى سلام قلبى   مستمد من الثقة بالله ومواعيده وحسن تدبيره ومحبته للبشر. 

أن الوضع الكهنوتى، سواء إلى، أو إلى الآباء الخمسة الذين عينهم السيد   الرئيس، هو هو لم يتغير، وأنا من أعماق قلبى، أصلى إلى الله يوفقهم فى كل   عملهم وينجح طريقهم فكلهم من الآباء الفاضلين، ولهم زمن طويل فى الخدمة، كم   أنهم موضع محبتى. 
هذه الفترة التى نمر بها تحتاج إلى حكمة كبيرة من فوق من الروح القدس، كذلك تحتاج هذه الفترة إلى إيمان وصلاة.

إننى أطلب من الله أن يكون معكم ويحفظكم جميعا ويسمعنا عنكم كل خير، كونوا بخير، معافين فى الرب محاللين من روحه القدوس". 













*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

*فيديو حصري ||  آخر لقطات لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث وضحكاته الجميلة مع الاطفال..وداعااااا ياسيدنا






*


*للمشاهده 
*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JvsCp01MeA&feature=player_embedded

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

*فيديو .. نشرة اخبار الكرمة - حلقة خاصة عن قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث *​* 






للمشاهده 

=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckofq3D_BWE&feature=player_embedded#!

=



​*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

*فيديو :: خالد الغندور يعرض وثائق نادرة عن قداسة البابا شنودة



للمشاهده 
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgrbPLQsINA&feature=player_embedded*
*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

* 

 *​*

 

 ​

 

 ​

 

 ​

 

 ​

 

 ​

 

 ​

 

 ​

 

 ​

 

 ​

 

 ​

 

 ​

 

 ​

 

 ​

 

 ​

 

 ​

 

 ​*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

*

 

 ​

 

​



​



 ​​

 

 ​​

 

 ​​

 

 ​​

 

 ​​

 

 ​​

 

 ​​

 

 ​​

 

 ​​

 

 ​​

 

 ​​

 

 ​​

 

 ​​

 

 ​​*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

*صوره لتواضع البابا شنوده ربنا ينيح روحه اذكرنا امام عرش النعمه

*​*




*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

*فيديو شاهد وقفة اليوم بالشموع فى الكاتدرائية وشعر رائعة للبابا شنودة









للمشاهده 
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jUquQTGti0&feature=player_embedded*
 *


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

*فيديو: لقاء مع الشخص المسلم الذى يريد التبرع بكليتة للبابا ويروى ظهور البابا شنودة له فى رؤيا










للمشاهده 
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy0trmmR2zY&feature=player_embedded
*
*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

*صور لمثلث الرحمات البابا شنودة الثالث

*​*







 







 







 










 

 










 

 







 







 







.
 










 

 










 

 







 










 




*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2012)

*بانوراما عن قصة حياة البابا المعظم الانبا شنودة الثالث

للمشاهده 
 *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMZDIxHkR28&feature=player_embedded

*
*


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2012)

سيدنا بيضبط للبنوتة التوكة جميل اوى


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2012)

*مركز تحميل كتب قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*
* روووووووووووووووووووعه *




http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/downloadpope.htm


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2012)

*صورة نادرة وجميلة للبابا شنودة

*​*


*


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2012)

*





ربنا يباركك
ربنا يباركك
ربنا يباركك
مجهود ربنا هيعوضك عليه
*​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2012)

ربنا يخليك ا النهيسى
مجرد ذكر اسم بابا شنوده يتعطر فمى ويتقدس بطيب تذكار هذا القديس 

ولا ولن يملا مكان بابا شنوده بقلبى ووجدانى احد


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو : اضحك من قلبك مع البابا شنودة و سؤال " لماذا يرتدى الكهنة الزي الاسود ؟ " .. اوعى يفوتك 















للمشاهده 
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeOyx7CYfQQ&feature=player_embedded
*
*​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2012)

*                 المعلم ابراهيم عياد يروي الان علي الهوااء ازاي تعرف علي قداسة البابا وشاهد قداسة البابا له الفضل في ايه -الحياه اليوم       *







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zju5epWt6LA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2012)

*فيديو الان || انطون ابراهيم عياد يروي عظمة قادسة البابا في مشهد يتكرر في القداس الالهي شاهد بنفسك*







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mALbFEJ7Kd8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2012)

*مينا ابراهيم عياد يروي عظم محبة قداسة البابا وعلاقته بين عندما كان عندة 4 شهور

*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BI7XHdGNiA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2012)

من اجمل قصايد  بابا شنوده 
ودستور حياته  الله اولا 
نعرض الموضوع على الله ونصلى 

==============================
​ ​ *اغلق الباب  	وحاجج ** في دجى الليل يسوعا
	و املأ الليل صلاة ** و صراعا و دموعا*


* 	1.أيها الحائر يا من ** تهت في فكر عميق
	تسأل الناس وتشكو ** صارخا أين الطريق
	هل وجدت الحل يا ** مسكين والقلب الشفيق 
	هل أزال الناس ما ** عندك من هم وضيق؟!
	يا صديقي: سوف لا يجديك ** في الدنيا صديق
	ليس عند الناس رأى **ثابت شاف يليق
	فحلول لفريق ** ضد أخرى لفريق
	إنما عندي علاج ** قد خبرناه جميعا 
	اغلق الباب وحاجج ** في دجى الليل يسوعا
	و املأ الليل صلاة ** و صراعا ودموعا 
*



* 	2.أيها المصلح يا من ** تملأ الدنيا لهيبا
	ثائرا للحق والإصلاح ** محتدا غضوبا
	كم لقيت العنت والتجريح ** و القول المعيبا
	تحمل اليوم صليبا ** و غدا أيضا صليبا
	يا صديقي : إن مضى الوقت ** نزاعا وحروبا 
	و استمر الحال مثل الأمس ** صعبا وعصيبا
	فأدخل المخدع واركع ** و اسكب النفس سكيبا
	قل له اشتدت وضاقت ** فأفتح الباب الرحيبا
	قل له يا رب إني ** عاجز لن استطيعا
	واعرض الأمر وحاجج ** في دجى الليل يسوعا
	و املأ الليل صلاة ** و صراعا ودموعا*




*===============*




فيديو 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZZKEdm1TfM



















​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2012)

مصر الغاليه ام الدنيا - ست الكل وفوق الكل المصرى المتسامح الفطرى بمحبته وصدقها 
=====================
منى رومان تعرض الان فيديو فى غايه الاحترام لامثال مسلمين رااائعين جدا شوفوا عملوا ايه لا يفوتك


=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqhtTXqzmnw&feature=player_embedded


=


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzirO-Hpz2E&feature=player_embedded

:download:

كلمات القصيدة
القصيدة كتبها قداسة البابا شنوده في يوليو 2008 












حُرِمْتُ البراري وأجواءها حُرمت الجبالَ، حرمت المغارةْ


















وَصِرْتُ اعيش زِحَام الألوُف أُلَبِّي النِداء الجميع بأدنى إشارة 























وَصِرْتُ أزور وصرتُ أُزارُ أُشّتِّتُ فِكري بكل زيارة
وصرتُ أُجادِلُ في الدّين غيري خلاص النفوسِ وقصر الدوبارة! 





وأشغل قلبي بالمشكلات وأشغل فكري بجوِّ الإدارة




*



*



*



*



*فأين السكون وأين الهدوء؟ *

*وأين الصلاةِ التي بحَرارة؟! *





إذا قُلتُ أني خَسِرْتُ أُلامُ ويندهِشون لِهَذِي العبارة
فهم يعجبون وهم يسألون أَجِبنا بحقك: أين الخِسارة؟! 








*ألستَ تُنادي باسم المسيح؟! *

*تُدافِعُ عن حَقّهِ بجدارة*


*



*


*ولكن ذِكْرَى حياة الجبال*

*تُدَغْدِغُ نفسي بأقصى مرارة*















*فأين فؤادي يقضي الليالي*



*بحبِّ الإله ويقضي نهاره؟*



*وما عاد ربي له كل فِكري*



*تركت إلهي وأحببتُ دارهْ *


*



*​




*وأسأل كيف تغيَّر حالي*


*وكيف تركت حياة المغارة*



*



*



*



*

*أخيراً خضعتُ لما صِرت فيه خَضَعتُ لِربّي، قَبِلتُ قراره





=
*​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2012)

للموسوعه بقيه 
تابعوا لو احببتم 


=


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2012)

*صور نادرة جدا جدا لسيدنا البابا




*


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2012)

*صورة نادرة للبابا شنودة فى مستشفى 57357



* 
​


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2012)

* حمل اى تأمل من تأملات البابا شنودة بالموسيقى ... اكتر من 60 تأمل

*

http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2193351*

*


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2012)

*فيديو جديد وكامل لوضع جسد البابا شنودة داخل دير الانبا بيشوى DVD 








*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAdrbQqa0rs&feature=player_embedded*
*


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2012)

*فيديو جديد لنقل جسد ابينا البابا شنودة الى مطار الماظا







*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF4e2wWZ34s&feature=player_embedded
*
*


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2012)

*مكتبة صور لقداسة البابا شنودة بحجم 50  ميجا جمعتها لكم ..... حمل الثلاثة اجزاء وفك ضغط الملف الاول واستمتع بصور  البابا وصلواته تكون معانا ..... والرب يعزينا 




للتحميل والمشاهده 

*
http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=203298
*
*


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2012)

*خلفيات جديدة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث









































=
*


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2012)

*صورة للبابا شنودة مع شقيقه
 *​*




*


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2012)

*مجموعة صور للبابا شنودة وهو فى كليفلاند



















































* 
​


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 مارس 2012)

*+

مش معقوله asmicheal على المجهود الجبار ده بجد شغل عالي فعلاً .. تسلم ايديكي و ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2012)

*مقالة لقداسة البابا شنودة بعنوان الالحاد والرد علية






الإلحاد هو أولي الخطايا الأمهات. وأخطرها. وما أكثر الخطايا التي تتولد عن   الإلحاد! من الصعب أن تحصي.. والإلحاد علي نوعين: أحدهما ينكر وجود الله.   والثاني هو الذي يرفض هذا الإله أو يتهكم عليه وينتقده.. والإلحاد الرافض   لله: إما أن يرفضه لسبب شهواني. أو لسبب اقتصادي. فالذين يرفضونه لسبب   شهواني. يرون أن الله يقف ضد شهواتهم بوصاياه التي تمنعهم عن التمتع بخطايا   معينة. وهؤلاء شعارهم يقول "من الخير أن الله لا يوجد. لكي أوجد أنا"! أي   لكي أتمتع بالوجود الذي أريده. بعيداً عن وصايا الله التي تقيدني!
هؤلاء يتهكمون بقولهم: أتدعون أن الله في السماء؟ ليكن في السماء. ويترك لنا الأرض لا شأن لنا به. ولا شأن له بنا..!
***

أما الإلحاد الرافض لسبب اقتصادي: فهو يدعي أن الله يسكن في برج عاجي. ولا يهتم بشئون الأرض. ولا يقيم العدل والمساواة فيها!

ففي الأرض يوجد من يعيشون في فقر وعوز لا يجدون القوت الضروري. بينما يوجد   أغنياء يحيون في رغد من العيش. ويفيض عنهم ما يزيد علي احتياجهم. مما  يشتهي  الفقراء الفتات الساقطة منهم. والله يري ولا يعمل!!

وهؤلاء الملحدون هم الذين أنشأوا الاشتراكية الملحدة. زاعمين أن الكل حسب   نظامهم يشتركون بمساواة في خيرات الأرض!!. ومنعوا ملكية الأرض والعقارات.   فالناس يسكنون العقارات ولا يملكونها. ويفلحون الأرض ويستفيدون من إنتاجها.   دون أن يملكوها كذلك..

وكانوا في بعض أساليبهم الإلحادية. يقولون للفلاح: أتريد بقرة؟

أطلب من الله فإن لم يعطك إياها. اطلبها من ستالين أو لينين.. وحينئذ ستأخذها! فما معني الإيمان بالله إذن؟ وما فائدته؟!

***

وعملياً لا يمكن أن يتساوي الناس في إيرادهم. لأنهم غير متساوين في العقلية ودرجة الذكاء. ولا في القدرة علي الإنتاج...

فقد تبدأ مجموعة معينة بقدر واحد من المال لكل فرد منها. ولكن البعض قد   يستثمر في ذكاء واجتهاد وأمانة في العمل. فيزداد المال الذي معه ويتضاعف.   بينما البعض الآخر يخسر ما معه. أو ينفقه في الفساد. وينتهي الأمر بأن   الذين بدأوا معاً بمساواة في المال. انتهوا علي عكس ذلك تماماً.. ويكون ذلك   عدلاً. لأن الله يكافيء كل إنسان بحسب عمله.. إلا لو جعلنا الناس مجرد   آلات بلا فكر!!

وقد تتوزع الأرض الزراعية بالتساوي علي الناس. ويتجه البعض منهم إلي الصناعة ويستثمر فيها ماله. فينبغ وتزيد ثروته علي غيره.

وفي النهاية لا نجد هذه المساواة المنشودة...

إننا لا نستطيع أن نخنق أصحاب المواهب والكفاءات. لكي يتساووا مع الخاملين   أو الأغنياء. بحجة الوصول إلي المساواة. التي مهما بدأت لا يمكن أن   تستمر...

***

وبنفس الوضع لا نقبل أولئك الإباحيين. الذين يرفضون الله لكي يأخذوا حريتهم في إباحتهم. فيفسدون بدون ضابط..

فالله يريد الخير للناس. وليس الخير في الفساد.. ويريد لهم الحرية. بشرط أن   تكون حرية منضبطة. ولا تضرهم ولا تضر غيرهم بسببهم. وقد رأينا أن أولئك   الذين رفضوا الله ليتمتعوا بوجودهم. لم يتمتعوا بوجود حقيقي. إنما في ضياع.   ووصلوا إلي الانحراف وإلي الشذوذ. وفقدوا الصورة المثالية للآدمية   والإنسانية.

وحتي إن رفضوا الله بسبب وصاياه. فهل أيضا يرفضون الدولة بسبب قوانينها.   ويرفضون المجتمع بسبب أنظمته وقواعده. ويقولون إن كل ذلك يحرمهم من   وجودهم!! أو يقولون: من الخير أنه لا توجد القوانين والأنظمة والأخلاقيات.   لكن نوجد نحن!!

***

أما الذين انكروا وجود الله. فقد جرهم الإنكار إلي عديد من الخطايا. نذكر من بينها:

أنكروا أيضا الحياة الأخري. ولم يؤمنوا بالقيامة. لأنه من له القوة والقدرة علي إقامة الموتي سوي الله؟ وهم لا يؤمنون بالله..!

وبإنكار الحياة الأخري. أنكروا الثواب والعقاب فيها. وأنكروا ما يسمي بالجنة والنار. وعاشوا بلا هدف. وبلا خوف من نتائج الخطيئة.

انكروا عالم الأرواح جملة. فلا يؤمنون أيضا بوجود الملائكة وكل طغماتهم.   ولا يؤمنون بغير المرئيات والماديات. وبالتالي فهم أيضا لا يؤمنون بشفاعة   الأبرار. ولا بصلوات القديسين...

هم لا يؤمنون كذلك بالصلاة بصفة عامة. لأنه لمن يصلي أي شخص؟ أليست الصلاة   موجهة إلي الله؟ وهم لا يؤمنون بوجود الله. وهكذا فقدوا الصلاة والترتيل   والتسبيح وكل الوسائط الروحية.

وفي عدم إيمانهم بالله. أصبحوا لا يؤمنون بالوحي. ولا بالكتب المقدسة.   وبالتالي لا يؤمنون بالوصايا الإلهية. ولا يلتزمون بشيء منها...

وعلينا أن نناقشهم في اعتقادهم أو في عدم اعتقادهم

***

نقطة الحوار الأولي معهم هي سبب الوجود. أو مصدره أو علته

هناك موجودات. هذا أمر لا جدال فيه. فمن الذي أوجدها؟

توجد طبيعة جامدة كالجبال والهضاب والأنهار والبحيرات والأراضي كما توجد   سماء وشمس وقمر وكواكب ونجوم ومجرات وشهب.. وتوجد كائنات حية كالبشر   والحيوان والطيور والأسماك والحشرات. وأيضا توجد أشجار ونباتات.. الخ. فمن   الذي أوجد كل تلك الكائنات؟

لابد من كائن كلي القدرة أوجد كل هذا. فمن هو؟

بعض الملحدين يقولون: الطبيعة فما هي الطبيعة؟ وما قدرتها؟

هل الطبيعة هي الطبيعة الجامدة التي لا حياة فيها؟! وهل يمكن لغير الحي أن   يوجد كائنات حية. وهذا غير معقول. لأن فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه. فهل الكائنات   الحية أوجدت باقي الطبيعة؟ وهذا أيضاً غير معقول. فمن الذي أوجد الكون  إذن؟  إجابتنا نحن المؤمنين إنه الله. فإن كان عند الملحدين جواب

آخر فليقولوه. ونناقشه معهم...
وإن كانت مشكلة الوجود لغزاً أمام الملحدين بلا حل..

ىفإن مشكلة الحياة ومصدرها. هي لغز أمامهم أكثر عمقاً...

إن كل ما وصل إليه العالم من علم وذكاء واختراع. يقف جامداً أمام مصدر   الحياة: كيف أتت؟ وإذا فقدت كيف تعود إن أمكن لها أن تعود؟ ولا أقصد الحياة   في سمو وجودها كما في الإنسان. بل حتي الحياة في أبسط وجود لها. كما في   الخلية الحية الواحدة أو في البلازما...

إن مجرد حياة نملة تسير علي الأرض تشكل لغزاً أمام الملحد: من أين أتتها   الحياة؟ ووجود نحلة تسعي وراء رزقها وتصنع شهدًا من رحيق الأزهار. وتنظم   أمورها... هذه النحلة في حياتها وفي صناعتها وفي نظامها عبارة عن لغز أكثر   تعقيداً أمام الملحد: كيف أتتها الحياة؟!

وكيف أتاها هذا النشاط وهذه القدرة وهذا التدبير؟

إذا تميزت الحياة بالعقل والفكر. يكون مصدرها أمام الملحد أكثر تعقيداً

وبخاصة إن كان لهذه الحياة قدرة علي الاختراع. كما في حياة الإنسان. ما مصدر كل هذا؟ ويبقي السؤال بلا جواب...

***

إن الحياة علي الأرض كانت لها بداية. فكيف بدأت؟

من المعروف علمياً أن الأرض كانت في البدء جزءاً من السديم. وكانت في نار   ملتهبة. لا تسمح بوجود أي نوع من الحياة. لا للبشر ولا للحيوان ولا للنبات.   ثم بردت القشرة الأرضية. ولايزال باطن الأرض ملتهباً تخرج منه البراكين   والنافورات الساخنة...

فمن أين أتت الحياة علي سطح الأرض. حيث لم تكن هناك حياة من قبل من أين نوع؟ ويبقي السؤال أمام الملحد بلا جواب..

والبعض منهم ربما يقدم افتراضات أو تخمينات ليس لها أي أساس علمي. وتبقي   الحياة حتي في أبسط صورها دليلاً علي وجود الله. الذي كانت له القدرة علي   إيجاد الحياة...

***

بعض الملحدين يتباهون بقدرات الإنسان علي الاختراع. وقدراته محدودة...

لا شك أنه توجد حالياً اختراعات مبهرة. تدل علي سمو العقل البشري.

والعقل البشري هو أيضاً هبة من الله. كما أن كل ما اخترعه البشر يعتمد علي   المادة. فهو يدخل في نطاق الصناعة وليس الخلق. لأن الخلق هو من قدرة الله   وحده. والمادة من خلق الله. والملحدون لا يؤمنون بالخلق...

فهل المادة أزلية لا بداية لها. أم أن لها بداية. وحينئذ تكون مخلوقة.   وتكون بدايتها لغزاً أمام الملحدين. كيف وجدت؟ ومن أوجدها؟ ولا يمكن أن   تكون أزلية. لأن المادة ضعيفة والإنسان يتصرف فيها بأنواع وطرق شتي. والضعف   لا يتفق مع الأزلية.

وإن كان عقل الإنسان أظهر براعة من جهة التصرف في المادة بالاختراع. فإن   الله قد سمح أن توجد أمام العقل البشري معضلات لم يقدر علي حلها. مثل بعض   الأمراض المستعصية التي يقف أمامها العقل البشري عاجزاً...

النقطة التالية في إثبات وجود الله. هي النظام العجيب الموجود الكون. مما يثبت أن هناك من نظمه. ومن يكون إلا الله

لهذا فإن أحد فلاسفة اليونان. كان يلقب الله بالمهندس الأعظم...

إنك إن رأيت كومة من الحجارة ملقاة في موضع. ربما تقول إن الصدفة أوجدتها   هناك. أما إن ارتفع حجر إلي جوار حجر. وفوقهما حجر ثالث. وتكون مبني من عدة   طوابق. له أبواب ونوافذ وشرفات... فلابد أن يكون هناك مهندس قد قام بهذا   العمل... وهكذا الكون!

ہ ألا تري النظام العجيب الموجود بين أجرام السماء وعلاقتها بالأرض:

فالأرض تدور علي نفسها مرة كل يوم ينتج عنها الليل والنهار. وتدور حول   الشمس دورة ينتج عنها تتابع الفصول الأربعة. ولها علاقة بالقمر كل شهر من   نتائجها أوجه القمر المتعددة... كل ذلك بنظام دقيق لا يختل. مما جعل   الكليات اللاهوتية في القديم تدرس علم الفلك لانه يثبت وجود الله...

***

انظر أيضاً إلي العلاقة العجيبة بين الرياح. والحرارة. وضغط الهواء:

وكيف يتحكم كل هذا في اتجاه الرياح. وفي مواسم الأمطار والجفاف. مع علاقتها   بالمرور علي البحار والبحيرات. وعلاقة كل هذا بالزراعة ونمو النبات.

حتي يمكن أن تثبت مواعيد للأمطار وللزراعة. ولمواسم الحر والبرد...

وينظم الإنسان حياته تبعاً لذلك. وتتنوع في ذلك بلاد عن بلاد أخري.

فهل كل هذا النظام جاء عبثاً بدون منظم؟! أم لابد من قوة عليا حكيمة قد وضعت نظاماً لكل ما يسير في الكون.. وهذا ما نؤمن به.

***

أما عن النظام في جسم الإنسان. فهو عجب في عجب. حتي أن التأمل في علم وظائف الأعضاء يثبت وجود الله. وكذلك تركيب كل عضو بشري...

انظر إلي المخ وتركيبه وعمله. وما فيه من مراكز للنظر والسمع والنطق   والحركة. بالإضافة إلي عمله في الفهم والذاكرة والاستنتاج... العالم كله   يقف مبهوراً غاية الانبهار أمام أي مركز واحد من مراكز المخ. وإن اختل لا   يستطيع كل علماء الكون أن يعيدوه إلي وضعه الطبيعي...

ماذا نقوله أيضا عن باقي أجهزة الجسم وعملها الدقيق: كالقلب مثلاً أو   الكبد. أو الجهاز العصبي أو الدوري أو الهضمي. وعن تكوين الجنين في الجسد   وغذائه ونموه. حتي يكتمل ويخرج..

وما نقول ما يشبه عن جسم الإنسان وأعضائه. نقول مايشبهه عن أجسام الحيوان والطيور.. بل نري عجباً آخر في تركيب أجساد الحشرات

أليس كل هذا دليلاً علي وجود خالق كلي العلم والحكمة!!

***

نضيف إلي كل ما سبق الإجماع العام في الاعتقاد بوجود الله

حتي أن الطفل يولد وبالفطرة فيه هذا الإيمان...

وقد تختلف أسماء الله في شتي الديانات. لكن الإيمان بالله أمر ثابت.

أما الإلحاد فله أسباب خاصة نعتبرها دخيلة علي العقل البشري. ولبعضها ظروف اجتماعية أو نفسية. أو هي حروب من الشيطان.*


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2012)

*صورة جميلة للبابا شنودة على البحر


**



*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2012)

*



*​* 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 *


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2012)

*


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 



 


 


 


 
احن اب .. ممكن تشوفه العين​ *


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2012)

*المجمع المقدس يبدأ اجتماعه لوضع معايير اختيار البطريرك القادم

  الثلاثاء، 27 مارس  2012 - 13:02





                            المجمع المقدس – صورة أرشيفية 
كتب نادر شكرى

بدأ أعضاء المجمع المقدس اجتماعهم قبل قليل، بالمقر البابوى  بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية بحضور أعضاء المجمع من الأساقفة  والمطارنة وأعضاء المجلس الملى العام وهئية الأوقاف وكيلى بطريركية القاهرة  والإسكندرية لمناقشة المعايير الأساسية لاختيار البطريرك القادم ووضع  تفسيرات واضحة للائحة 57 بما لا يخل ببنودها حسب ما صرح به الانبا باخوميوس  القائم مقام. 

وتلقى الأنبا باخوميوس، القائم مقام، اليوم فى اجتماعه عددا من التفسيرات  لتطبيق وتنفيذ اللائحة للتصويت على القرارات النهائية لحسم عدة أمور أثيرت  حول اللائحة، ومنها مدى أحقية أساقفة الإبراشيات للترشح لمنصب البابا  وكيفية تقديم الترشيحات ووضع الناخبين ومن لهم حق التصويت وكيفية إعداد  الجداول الانتخابية.

ويتطرق المجمع فى اجتماعه إلى المقترحات بشأن تشكيل لجنة الـ18 التى ستقوم  بالإشراف على عملية تلقى أوراق الترشيح والانتخابات الخاصة بالبطريرك  الجديد والإشراف على عملية تنقية الجداول الانتخابية وتتكون اللجنة من 18  نصفهم من أعضاء المجمع المقدس والنصف الآخر من أعضاء المجلس الملى والأوقاف  القبطية ويترأس اللجنة القائم مقام الأنبا باخوميوس.

وكان الأنبا باخوميوس تلقى مذكرة من رمسيس رؤوف النجار محامى الكنيسة حول  تفسيرات وتطبيق لائحة 57 من الناحية القانونية وشرح لكافة بنودها وكيفية  تطبيقها بما يتناسب مع الوقت الراهن، ووضع بطريرك اثيوبيا ومدى أحقيتهم فى  الانتخاب حسب ما تتضامنه اللائحة.

وحضر إلى الاجتماع إلى جانب الأساقفة أعضاء المجلس الملى ومنهم د.رسمى عبد  الملك والمستشار إدوارد غالى ود.جورجى قلينى والمستشار ملك مينا.

من جانب آخر طرحت أسماء بعض المرشحين ومنهم الأنبا كيرلس أسقف ميلانو  والأنبا مكاريوس الأسقف العام لإبراشة المنيا والأنبا روفائيل أسقف عام  كنائس وسط البلد ومازال اسم الأنبا بفنتيوس أسقف سمالوط مازال مطروحا من  عدد كبير من الأقباط، لكن سيتحدد موقفه حول مدى أحقية أساقفة الإبراشيات  للترشح.*


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2012)

*

*


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2012)

*أجدد تصميمات لنياحة ابينا البابا شنوده الثالث 

*
*

































*​


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2012)

*






.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































































































*


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2012)

*دى صورة نادرة من صور قداسة البابا مع البابا يوحنا بولس





* 
​


----------



## asmicheal (29 مارس 2012)

*هل تعلم ان البابا شنودة نجا من عملية اغتيال من قبل ؟؟؟ تعالى اعرف ازاى 





















بعد أن رفض قداسة البابا سفر المسيحيين  الى اسرائيل قبل حل القضية الفلسطينية وصدور قرار السادات بنفى قداسة  البابا شنودة الى دير انبا بيشوى. حدث فى يوم 25-9-1981أن نيافة انبا  صرابامون رئيس الدير أن رأى رؤية مفتوحة العينين بضرورة اخذ قداسة الباب  الى
الكنيسة وفعلا توجه مسرعا وطلب من قداسة البابا ترك قلايته والذهاب معه  للكنيسة وعند وصوله الى الكنيسة نزلت دانة من صاروخ موجه على قلاية قداسة  البابا وحطمتها حتى منسوب سطح الأرض وحضر احد اللواءات الى الدير يسأل عن  الخسائر فقابله نيافة انبا صرابامون بأن قداسة
البابا بخير ونتيجة لذلك حوكم 6 لواءات وبعد اسبوع قتل السادات هذا قليل من كثير
*​


----------



## asmicheal (29 مارس 2012)

*بالفيدبو ... سنوات مع أسئلة الناس: قداسة البابا شنودة .. عظات مختلفة اوووع تفوتك 

*​*





*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3B5qqKxn2Y&feature=player_embedded



=
*
*


----------



## asmicheal (29 مارس 2012)

*فيديو : قلاية البابا شنودة من الداخل ..نادر جدا







*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkm9oiRmpc0&feature=player_embedded


=


----------



## asmicheal (29 مارس 2012)

*






 **مجموعه اقوال لقداسة البابا شنوده مع موسيقي حزينه فديو*
 *


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlrIZo7fQ8w&feature=player_embedded



=


----------



## asmicheal (29 مارس 2012)

*صورة جميلة اوى للبابا شنودة احلى ضحكة




*


----------



## asmicheal (30 مارس 2012)

*بالفيديو : البابا شنودة والرئيس عرفات ( فيديو نادر جدا جدا )*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTyJuksCIvE&feature=player_embedded




*



*


----------



## asmicheal (30 مارس 2012)

*صورة للبابا شنودة والأنبا روفائيل لحظة رسامته أسقف




* 
​


----------



## asmicheal (6 أبريل 2012)

*اللي عنده تقويم المحبة
يقلب في النتيجه ويجيب يوم 25/4/2012
ده يوم اربعين قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

شوفوا مكتوب ايه ؟؟؟
وكأن النتيجه كانت تعلم يوم انتقاله
حتي ياسيدنا بعد ماتنيحت بترسل لينا كلمة تعزية !!
وكمان يوم الأربعين جاي يوم أربع
وكأنك حريص ان تلقي لنا العظة في يومها ...
شفاعتك ياقديس ياعظيم تكون مع جميعنا امين








*​*شباب على الفيس بوك: حتي ياسيدنا بعد ماتنيحت بترسل لينا كلمة تعزية !!	
*​*
الجمعة 06 ابريل 2012 - 12:01 م​ 



 
مادلين نادر	​ 
على    صفحات موقع التواصل الاجتماعى – الفيس بوك -كتب بعض الشباب على صفحاتهم    عما هو مكتوب فى نتيجة تقويم المحبة فى يوم الأربعاء 25 أبريل القادم و هو    الموافق يوم ذكرى الأربعين لقداسة المتنيح البابا شنودة الثالث .​ 

على    صفحات موقع التواصل الاجتماعى – الفيس بوك -كتب بعض الشباب على صفحاتهم    عما هو مكتوب فى نتيجة تقويم المحبة فى يوم الأربعاء 25 أبريل القادم و هو    الموافق يوم ذكرى الأربعين لقداسة المتنيح البابا شنودة الثالث .​ 
و  كان   مكتوبا فى هذا اليوم بالنتيجة أقوال لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ، حيث    كانت كلمات البابا تقول : " لست أريد شيئا من العالم ،لأن العالم أفقر من    أن يعطينى .لو كان الذى أريده فى العالم لانقلبت هذه الأرض سماء ،و لكنها    ما تزال أرضا ليس فى العالم إلا المادة و الماديات .و أنا أبحث عن    السما...عن الروح ..عن الله "​ 
هكذا كانت الكلمات فى النتيجة يوم ذكرى أربعين قداسة البابا​ 
و  لقد   علق الشباب على الفيس بوك على هذه الكلمات بقولهم :" وكأن النتيجه  كانت   تعلم يوم انتقاله ..حتي ياسيدنا بعد ماتنيحت بترسل لينا كلمة تعزية !!    ،وكمان يوم الأربعين جاي يوم أربع وكأنك حريص أن تلقي لنا العظة في يومها    ...اذكرنا أمام عرش النعمة " ​ 




 
____________________________


اللي عنده تقويم المحبة
يقلب في النتيجه ويجيب يوم 25/4/2012
ده يوم اربعين قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

شوفوا مكتوب ايه ؟؟؟
وكأن النتيجه كانت تعلم يوم انتقاله
حتي ياسيدنا بعد ماتنيحت بترسل لينا كلمة تعزية !!
وكمان يوم الأربعين جاي يوم أربع
وكأنك حريص ان تلقي لنا العظة في يومها ...
شفاعتك ياقديس ياعظيم تكون مع جميعنا امين





*


----------



## grges monir (7 أبريل 2012)

مجهود رائع اسماشيل
متابع كل ماتقديمة  عن قداسة البابا


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2012)

*الفريق عنان يستقبل الأنبا بولا لبحث استعدادات "أربعين البابا"


الأحد، 22 أبريل 2012 - 15:51




الفريق سامى عنان
أ ش أ

استقبل الفريق سامى عنان نائب رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ورئيس   الأركان اليوم الأحد، الأنبا بولا أسقف طنطا ورئيس اللجنة المشرفة على   تنظيم احتفالية ذكرى الأربعين للبابا شنودة الثالث. وصرح الأنبا بولا عقب   اللقاء بأن الفريق سامى عنان قدم كل التسهيلات التى تحتاجها الكاتدرائية   لتقديم احتفالية ذكرى الأربعين لوفاة البابا شنودة الثالث والتى ستقام   بالكاتدرائية مساء بعد غد الثلاثاء.

وأضاف الأنبا بولا، أنه تم وضع خطة تنظيمية لاستقبال ضيوف الكاتدرائية من   المشاركين فى الحفل، وذلك بالتنسيق مع الشرطة العسكرية والداخلية. وأشاد   الأنبا بولا باللقاء مع الفريق عنان ووصفه بأنه لقاء وديا عبر فيه الفريق   عنان عن مواساته للكنيسة شخصيا وتمنياته لاحتفالية منظمة وهادئة.

وأوضح الأنبا بولا أنه من المتوقع أن يشارك فى الاحتفالية أكثر من عشرة   آلاف شخص يتقدمهم عدد كبير من رجال الدين الإسلامى والمسيحى والوزراء   والسفراء.




*


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2012)

*هذا هو الإسلام كما قالة البابا شنودة*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxhtLZSEfhs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2012)

فيديو : قلاية البابا شنودة من الداخل ..نادر جدا




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkm9oiRmpc0&feature=player_embedded






=


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2012)

*قناة CBC تذيع غدا حوار لم يذاع من قبل  مع قداسة البابا شنودة يتبأ فيه بالثورة المصرية قبل حدوثها                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     










في ذكرى الأربعين: سي بي سي تذيع لقاء للبابا شنودة عن رأيه في نظام المخلوع قبل سقوطه.. والمحطة : تنبأ بالثورة  

كتبت – انجي لطفي:  

في ذكري الأربعين لرحيل البابا شنودة، تقدم الإعلامية لميس الحديدي غدا  في  التاسعة مساء حلقة خاصة من برنامج “هنا العاصمة ” علي شاشة السي بي سي،   تتضمن الحلقة الحوار التلفزيوني الأخير للبابا شنودة قبل سقوط النظام و لم   يذع من قبل حيث تحدث عن استيائه من وضع الأقباط في مصر . ويوضح البابا في   اللقاء المسجل رأيه في النظام السابق قبل سقوطه بأيام وقالت المحطة إنه   تنبأ بقيام الثورة .  
وخلال الحوار يتحدث البابا شنودة قبل وفاته عن عدم خوفه من الموت، مؤكدا استعداده التام لمقابلته.*


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2012)

*فيديو كلمة راااااااائعة من الانبا بيشوي الان من حفل تأبين البابا
*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNl_npbljJg&feature=player_embedded*
*


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2012)

فيديو كلمة رائعة جدا من الانبا موسي يحكي فيها بعض انجازات البابا شنوده وذكرياته معه




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLyVvf1umTw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2012)

فيديو كلمة الانبا باخوميوس القائم مقام وشاهد ماذا يتمني



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRMzHt3d9aI&feature=player_embedded
=


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2012)

*فيديو || عاجل جداااا جدااا الان على  الهواء مباشره وبث من الكاتدرائيه المرقسيه وشاهد ماذا يحدث هناك وكلام  هاااام جدا على الهواء من الانبا مرقس هام لكل الاقباط فى كل العالم





*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNMP0lc1mrg&feature=player_embedded*

 *


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2012)

*   						الإثنين..إعلان أول المرشحين لمنصب البابا 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب ـ عبد الوهاب شعبان: 			 	 

 	تعلن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذوكسية عن أول المرشحين  لمنصب بابا وبطريرك  الكنيسة عقب اجتماع المجمع المقدس يوم الإثنين المقبل  برئاسة الأنبا  باخوميوس القائم مقام البابا.
 	وقال مصدر كنسي:"إنه من المتوقع أن يكون سكرتير المجمع  المقدس الأنبا  بيشوى من أوائل المرشحين مع سكرتير البابا الراحل الأنبا  يؤانس".
	وتحيي الكنيسة القبطية ذكرى الأربعين لرحيل البابا شنودة على مدار الأيام   الثلاثة القادمة بدءا من غد الثلاثاء بحفل تأبين تشارك فيه كبار الشخصيات   الرسمية يليها قداس الأربعين يوم الأربعاء برئاسة القائم مقام الكاتدرائية   المرقسية بالقاهرة، ثم تختتم المناسبة بقداس فى دير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى   النطرون قاصر على رجال الدين.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - الإثنين..إعلان أول المرشحين لمنصب البابا 
​*


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2012)

*صور لم تراه من قبل لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


24 ابريل 2012











































*


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2012)

*"CBC" تعرض آخر حوار للبابا شنودة بعد اتفاقها مع صوت القاهرة

  الثلاثاء، 24 أبريل  2012 - 22:51






                             البابا شنودة 




 
يذاع غداً، الأربعاء، آخر حوار تليفزيونى مع قداسة البابا  شنودة،  أجرته معه الإعلامية لميس الحديدى ببرنامجها "من قلب مصر" على شاشة   التليفزيون المصرى، حيث أبرمت قناة "CBC" اتفاقاً بين صوت القاهرة  للصوتيات  والمرئيات لعرضه.

كانت الإعلامية لميس الحديدى قد أجرت الحوار مع قداسة البابا شنودة قبل   وفاته بفترة، حيث يعد الحوار الأخير له بوسائل الإعلام المرئية. 

جدير بالذكر أن الحوار تم منع إذاعته وقتها، حيث تم تسجيل الحوار قبل   اندلاع الثورة بثلاثة أيام فقط، أى يوم ٢٢ يناير، وتحدث فيه قداسته حول   تفاصيل هامة منها تصريحات حصرية تنبأ خلالها بالثورة المصرية واستيائه من   وضع الأقباط وعدم خوفه من الموت واستعداده التام لمقابلته، وقال رأيه   بصراحة فى النظام السابق وكان قبل سقوطه. 

وبناء على الاتفاق التجارى سيتم عرض الحلقة فى تمام الساعة التاسعة مساء   غد، الأربعاء، ببرنامج "هنا العاصمة"، حيث يتم اقتسام الإعلانات بين صوت   القاهرة و"سى بى سى". 



اليوم السابع


==============*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6tv0hJYFkc&feature=player_embedded
*
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]C2mB1EvjXC8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

*الحوار الممنوع من العرض الذى تنبا بالثوره قبل وقوعها 

 مع

 لميس الحديدى 






فيديو الان || شوفوا اول موقف مضحك بين  الاعلاميه لميس الحديدى والمستشار امير رمزى وشوفوا بيقول كواليس لقاء  القديس البابا مع لميس وشوفوا البابا قال ايه لامير*

*
*

*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-QAfxFRNFw&feature=player_embedded

 =*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

*شوفوا اول سؤال من الاعلاميه لميس الحديدى وتعليق رهيب ومضحك جداااااااا من القديس البابا شنوده الان*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuIRNXSGKs8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

*فيديو الان || شوفوا سؤال قنبله من لميس  الحديدى عن تدويل القضيه القبطيه من اقباط المهجر وشوفوا رد رهيب من البابا  شنوده على الهواء الان







*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45HNLxvtzBo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

*                 شوفوا البابا شنوده ماذا قال عن حريه اقباط المهجر على الهواء وكلام  رهيب لاول مره عن مجزره نجع حمادى الشهيره وكلام لاول مره يذاع الان         *









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2J3DgdYnUc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

*فيديو الان || شوفوا ماذا قال القديس  الانبا شنوده عن مذبحه كنيسه القديسين وتحريك الضمير العالمى وشوفوا كلام  حزين جداااا على الهواء



*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQClgHIPu_w&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

فيديو الان || شوفوا سؤال جرئ من لميس عن القبطى موريس صادق للقديس البابا شنوده وشوفوا رد البابا على الهواء وكلام يقال لاول مره الان



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsIHZ-hkGFk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

*فيديو || القديس البابا شنوده يفحم  الاعلاميه لميس الحديدى بسبب كلمه الكنيسه دوله داخل الدوله وشوفوا رد  قنبله على كلمه المتطرفين الاقباط ورد رهيب جداااا على الهواء وكلام يذاع  لاول مره الان



*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd6uInaWZDE&feature=player_embedded*
*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

*                 قداسه البابا شنوده القديس يتنبأ بالثوره المصريه وبقمعها وتفاصيل تعرف  كويس ان البابا كان شايف كل اللى هيحصل وشوفوا تعليق رهيب من لميس الحديد         *







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsNFRrS0E_M&feature=player_embedded


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

* فيديو  عاجل || اللقاء الاخير والممنوع من العرض لقداسه البابا شنوده الثالث  والاعلاميه لميس الحديدى والذى تم تصويره يوم 22 يناير 2011 قبل الثوره  المصريه بثلاث ايام




 
 =



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65uJn4ESCMI&feature=player_embedded


 =
*



*فيديو عاجل اللقاء الاخير والممنوع من العرض لقداسه البابا شنوده الثالث والاعلاميه لميس الحديدى والذى.*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

*فيديو رهيب || تعليق رهيب الشكل لاول مره  وسط غضب واضح من القديس البابا شنوده الثالث حول تفجير كنيسه القديسين  وشوفوا ماذا قال عن الكمونى بطل مذبحه نجع حمادى










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFsymo4uC8g&feature=player_embedded



**
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFsymo4uC8g&feature=player_embedded*







*تعليق رهيب الشكل لاول مره وسط غضب واضح من القديس البابا شنوده الثالث حول تفجير كنيسه القديسين وشوفوا* 




*
*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

فيديو الان || شوفوا الاعلاميه لميس  الحديدى وسؤال جرئ للقديس البابا شنوده عن الحزن الشديد فى عينيه ورد قنبله  منه ولاول مره يقول تلك الكلمات على الهواء ولذلك لم يذاع اللقاء














ماذا يخطر في بالك؟











شوفوا الاعلاميه لميس الحديدى وسؤال جرئ للقديس البابا شنوده عن الحزن الشديد فى عينيه ورد قنبله منه ول...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndyeZnVCA...


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkVnuUtvt_w&feature=player_embedded



* فيديو  عاجل || اللقاء الاخير والممنوع من العرض لقداسه البابا شنوده الثالث  والاعلاميه لميس الحديدى والذى تم تصويره يوم 22 يناير 2011 قبل الثوره  المصريه بثلاث ايام - (2)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkVnuUtvt_w&feature=player_embedded






 =

*






*فيديو عاجل اللقاء الاخير والممنوع من العرض لقداسه البابا شنوده الثالث والاعلاميه لميس الحديدى والذى.*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

*فيديو || سؤال عاجل جدااا من لميس  الحديدى عن قانون دور العباده الموحد ورقابه الدوله لصندوق النزور  والتبرعات وشوفوا الرد القنبله والجرئ جدااااا من القديس البابا شنوده الان  ولم يذاع ابدا





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zKr8RrtGP8&feature=player_embedded



*ماذا يخطر في بالك؟






شوفوا سؤال عاجل جدااا من لميس الحديدى عن قانون دور العباده الموحد ورقابه الدوله لصندوق النزور والتبر...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zKr8RrtG





*

*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

*فيديو الان || شاهد سؤال جرئ من لميس  للقديس البابا شنوده عن موافقته لشخص بالسفر للقدس وشوفوا موقفه للسفر  للقدس كشئ غير العمل ورد قنبله على الهواء وكلام لاول مره يذاع



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgUPD_8yujw&feature=player_embedded




=

*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

*فيديو عاجل || لاول مره الاسباب التى  تدفع البابا شنوده الى الاعتكاف فى الدير ويفصح عن السبب الرئيسى وشوفوا  ماذا قال عن جمال اسعد وهجومه الدائم على الكنيسه وكلام يذاع لاول مره الان


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AQNxiUrcN0&feature=player_embedded





=

*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

*فيديو عاجل || اللقاء الاخير والممنوع من  العرض لقداسه البابا شنوده  الثالث والاعلاميه لميس الحديدى والذى تم  تصويره يوم 22 يناير 2011 قبل  الثوره المصريه بثلاث ايام - (3) 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKegLUApLMY&feature=player_embedded

= *


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

*فيديو || القديس البابا شنوده الثالث  يروى موقف حدث بينه وبين الرئيس الراحل انور السادات بسبب عدد الكنائس  وشوفوا ضحك رهيب جداااااااا منه اثناء قوله الموقف - اووووعى يفووووتكم







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXN52s9Sfs4&feature=player_embedded


= *


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

فيديو قنبله || شوفوا سؤال جرئ من لميس لقداسه البابا شنوده عن شباب الانترنت والفيس بوك من الاقباط وشوفوا رد حكيم جدااااااااا عليها ويختم كلامه ويقول لها انتوا عايزينى ابقى ديكتاتور !!! اوووعى يفوووتكم





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFPbEDTXqBo&feature=player_embedded

فيديو قنبله || شوفوا سؤال جرئ من لميس لقداسه البابا شنوده عن شباب الانترنت والفيس بوك من الاقباط وشوفوا رد حكيم جدااااااااا عليها ويختم كلامه ويقول لها انتوا عايزينى ابقى ديكتاتور !!! اوووعى يفوووتكم





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFPbEDTXqBo&feature=player_embedded


=
=


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2012)

* فيديو  حصرى || اللقاء الكامل بين القديس البابا شنوده الثالث والاعلاميه لميس  الحديدى الذى لم يذاع من قبل وتنبأ البابا بثوره 25 يناير وتم تصوير اللقاء  يوم 22 يناير 2011




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60_qP3QQ3pI&feature=player_embedded

 =

*



*






اللقاء الكامل بين القديس البابا شنوده الثالث والاعلاميه لميس الحديدى الذى لم يذاع من قبل وتنبأ الباب* 
www.youtube.com


----------



## asmicheal (27 أبريل 2012)

*صور لم تراها من قبل لقداسة البابا شنودة 





































































*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مايو 2012)

*ميرسى للموضوع الجميل

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## asmicheal (10 يونيو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2013)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (10 أبريل 2013)

*

اضحك حتى البكاء مع البابا شنودة وعم فايز صديقة
*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODBZHxfqHN4




=


[YOUTUBE]ODBZHxfqHN4[/YOUTUBE]
=​


----------



## bent el noor (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (10 أبريل 2013)

حبيبي يابابا شنودة وحشتنا 
ربنا ينفعنا بصلاتك عننا

ميرسي على الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2014)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2016)

الى لقاء اتمنى يكون قريب
ابى  الغالى بابا شنودة الثالث






















=​


----------



## grges monir (19 مارس 2016)

asmicheal قال:


> الى لقاء اتمنى يكون قريب
> ابى  الغالى بابا شنودة الثالث
> 
> 
> ...


امين يارب يكون لنا لقاء معة فى الحياة الابدية
البابا شنودة برحيلة ترك فراغا كبيرا جدا فى حياتنا 
خسرتة الارض وكسبت السماء كثيرا بانتقالة


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2017)

للرفع 2017
​


----------

